# Walmart Beauty Box? Sweet!



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 3, 2014)

Has anyone heard of this?  It was a link posted in a FB beauty group, and it's the first I heard of it.  I started putting in my info, but when I got to the payment screen, I realized the link did NOT start with "https", indicating a secure website.  

It's a 4x a year service, the samples are "free", you just have to pay the $5 Processing/shipping fee (so $20/year for 4 boxes).

http://beautybox.walmart.com/

I'd sign up in a heartbeat if I knew if it was legit.  Doing some research through the main Walmart site, I'll post back if I hear anything!


----------



## onelilspark (Sep 3, 2014)

Oh no - I didn't even think it might be a scam.  Now I'm worried  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: everything *looked* okay to me.  The confirmation email I got was from [email protected]


----------



## Kelli (Sep 3, 2014)

I went directly to the Walmart site and there was a link on their beauty page for it...so maybe it is legit?


----------



## amberchap (Sep 3, 2014)

I'd say it is legit since if you go the beauty department on walmart.com you will see a link on the left hand side under special offers called Beauty Box Subscription that takes you to where you can sign up.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Sep 3, 2014)

For what it's worth, the Swagbucks "Activate Shop &amp; Earn" banner comes up when you go to the site, so Swagbucks thinks it's legit, too...


----------



## Lynn Haller (Sep 3, 2014)

It was also posted on MSA, I trust the links that she posts.  I signed up, luckily I used my AMEX, so if there is a problem it will be taken care of.  Never thought about it being a scam, though!


----------



## JolieFleurs (Sep 3, 2014)

I signed up, too, straight from the site...thank you so much for posting this!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 3, 2014)

Awesome!  The lack of the secure URL is the only thing stopping me now.  I'll remove the "Real or Scam" from the thread title, since it seems to be totally legit with the link from the main site and the Swagbucks confirmation.

Yay!


----------



## Mistimoop (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm giving it a shot...for $5 it can't hurt!


----------



## roohound (Sep 3, 2014)

Signed up!  Thanks for the head's up - for $5 I figure I can't go too wrong  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Toby Burke (Sep 3, 2014)

I just signed up; for $5 I'll give it a shot  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Got a confirmation email right away - said I will be getting another email once it ships.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 3, 2014)

I signed up! I got my confirmation e-mail and it says "Beauty Box Ordered: Fall 2014" so I'm even more excited now!


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 3, 2014)

I hate Walmart and don't shop there so they can't use my money for evil, but I'm a sucker for a cheap beauty bag! Oops!


----------



## Elena K (Sep 3, 2014)

Walmart is evil and I'm supposed to be on "necessities only low buy" right, but, boy, this is tempting...


----------



## MIKAGlam (Sep 3, 2014)

I'll take a $5 risk! Just signed up. I may like this. I always miss the target boxes. This seems like it might be the same


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 3, 2014)

Signed up!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 3, 2014)

I feel like I'm getting dragged into a whirlpool.... lol.

OK, can any Internet-savvy guru ladies reassure me that the site is SECURE to type in my CC info, even though the site does NOT start with "https" and there is no "locked padlock" icon where it usually is on a secure site?

I want this so bad, just don't want to put my info on a site that could be compromised.... (not trying to harsh anyone's groove here, I've just had identity theft happen in the past and now I'm all Mad-Eye Moody with the CONSTANT VIGILANCE!!!)


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Sep 3, 2014)

I'll give it a try! If it's like the Target box, it should be a good deal.


----------



## Deareux (Sep 3, 2014)

A website is NOT secure if their credit card screen does not start with https. Not every browser will have the lock, but properly secured websites will always start with https. Hypertext Transfer Protocol Secure. The Secure can only be there if the website and the joining server have been authenticated against protection of attacks as well as the encryption of information sent between the site and the server. It provides extra security. Otherwise, in a standard http, the information you input is unlikely to be encrypted or have any sort of protection. It does not matter if the rest of the URL has the word "secure" in it, it is not unless it begins with https. However, https isn't 100% fool proof, but it is much, much safer than having an unsecured page. 

As far as the box goes, although it is legit, I will be passing. I do not like walmart and I'm not interested in the beauty brands that they typically carry.


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 3, 2014)

Eh, I figure my credit card is really good about rejecting fraudulent charges. Worst case scenario, I have some charges reversed and get a new card.


----------



## BSquared (Sep 3, 2014)

Hmmmmm pondering it. I have a walmart credit card I rarely use (I keep it because it gets me my Transunion credit score for free) that I could use so it wouldn't be overly risky....hmmmmmmmmm......


----------



## Toby Burke (Sep 3, 2014)

AshJs3 said:


> Eh, I figure my credit card is really good about rejecting fraudulent charges. Worst case scenario, I have some charges reversed and get a new card.


That's my plan


----------



## BSquared (Sep 3, 2014)

Ok I'm in. My walmart card is strictly a walmart store card so if it's not associated with walmart it should reject it, so I'll guniea pig it.

Edit: hmmmm won't take it as my store card doesn't have an expiration date. Ah well.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 3, 2014)

Thank you @@Deareux !  I've decided to pass for now, but I'm excited to see what you all get!


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Sep 3, 2014)

I did it!  I'm pretty excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hopefully it'll be good stuff


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 3, 2014)

I am totally dumbfounded by the lack of any security for the credit card info page.

Does anyone remember the Goodies Co. box? It was also a Wal Mart curated box and there was a secure server page for financial info. https


----------



## Wida (Sep 3, 2014)

I took a chance on this.  The only reason is because I'm really hoping that there will be some sort of Flower product in the boxes.  I've wanted to try Flower, but I rarely shop at Walmart so I haven't had the chance.


----------



## candes (Sep 3, 2014)

Oh gosh, I couldn't resist!  My CC card numbers have been ripped off multiple times and I used only https.  I think our biggest threat is wayward employees.  Once I was at a Lowes and the person grabbed my CC card and turned around to run it through some other machine. My transaction was already done and the charges complete. And I said, "what are you doing"?  Yeah it would have likely been ripped yet again.

Now for the good news!



> We'll process it right away, and you should receive it within one to two weeks.


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 4, 2014)

I'll have to sign up for this! I just got a new card and want to sleep more than I want to order this, but in the morning it's happening!


----------



## candes (Sep 4, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> I'll have to sign up for this! I just got a new card and want to sleep more than I want to order this, but in the morning it's happening!


But I wonder how many subs they have of this? I have never been able to get my hands on a Target box. I assure you once this hits the freebie circuit it will get slammed. But then again, Walmart is a big business and likely planned for this.


----------



## BrierReviewer (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm going to try this one. The Target one was great, so I'm hoping this one is as well.


----------



## BrierReviewer (Sep 4, 2014)

I can't quite tell if this is an auto-renewal for each season, or if you have to order each season. Did your confirmation email answer that question? Or did it tell you at any other point in the process?


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 4, 2014)

candes said:


> But I wonder how many subs they have of this? I have never been able to get my hands on a Target box. I assure you once this hits the freebie circuit it will get slammed. But then again, Walmart is a big business and likely planned for this.


Good point- I guess I'll have to see in the morning!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 4, 2014)

BrierReviewer said:


> I can't quite tell if this is an auto-renewal for each season, or if you have to order each season. Did your confirmation email answer that question? Or did it tell you at any other point in the process?


Yep, it says they'll charge your charge when they send the next box out. It says 90 days..not sure if it's exactly 90 days or just approximate.


----------



## Toby Burke (Sep 4, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Yep, it says they'll charge your charge when they send the next box out. It says 90 days..not sure if it's exactly 90 days or just approximate.


They charged my card already for the "Fall" box and said I would receive an email when it shipped.

After that I think it is every 90 days - once a season.

Excited to see what's in store for $5 - if it's like the picture on the site, it seems like we will get our $ worth.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 4, 2014)

candes said:


> Oh gosh, I couldn't resist!  My CC card numbers have been ripped off multiple times and I used only https.  I think our biggest threat is wayward employees.  Once I was at a Lowes and the person grabbed my CC card and turned around to run it through some other machine. My transaction was already done and the charges complete. And I said, "what are you doing"?  Yeah it would have likely been ripped yet again.
> 
> Now for the good news!


I agree with what you said about who it is that steals from cards, both CC and Debit cards.

I subscribed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I have missed their Goodies box- it was TOTALLY different from any wal- Mart grocery dept. for a long time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm hoping this will be different than browsing the $1.00 sample bin, ya know?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 4, 2014)

Following. I may sign up for this. Can you cancel online anytime?


----------



## onelilspark (Sep 4, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Following. I may sign up for this. Can you cancel online anytime?


When you log back in after subscribing, there is a cancel subscription button.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Sep 4, 2014)

I know Wal-Mart gets a lot of grief, but in my very rural community, they do a tremendous amount of charity work and employ a lot of people. They start at 9 dollars an hour which is well above minimum wage, and folks here are grateful for a good job. People were arguing over who got to work last Thanksgiving, because they got time and a half, a huge meal and 10% extra on their employee discount. 

I just subscribed for a second box; my Ipsy stocking stuffer bag isn't filling up as quickly as I thought it would, so I figured this would help.

I didn't get a confirmation email for the first one, but the 2nd one came right away. Both log-ins show me as subscribed, though. (Well, they show the order as processed)

I don't have real high hopes for major fabulosity, but I'm sure everything will be used by me or that my nieces will be excited about it.


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 4, 2014)

onelilspark said:


> When you log back in after subscribing, there is a cancel subscription button.


Thanks! I didn't see that anywhere. Can't go wrong for $5!
The only thing I hate about Walmart is that mine is not open 24/7, so annoying!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 4, 2014)

I signed up then cancelled .  The confirmation letter was from a third party.  This whole thing freaked me out.  There are not walmarts near me so I am not familiar with what they sell anyway.  For  5 dollars seemed like a good deal.


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 4, 2014)

The third party thing isn't uncommon. The Hautelook Beauty Bags are from a third party marketing company as well. I'm guessing that Walmart didn't want to create a whole department for this, so they are sponsoring it but contracting the shipping and handling of the subscriptions to a separate company.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 4, 2014)

AshJs3 said:


> The third party thing isn't uncommon. The Hautelook Beauty Bags are from a third party marketing company as well. I'm guessing that Walmart didn't want to create a whole department for this, so they are sponsoring it but contracting the shipping and handling of the subscriptions to a separate company.


  If the confirmation letter was from walmart itself  I would have felt way different. When you buy something from Hautelook they send you the confirmation from them  Plus I  looked up the company that sent the email and I couldn't find anything that made me feel comfortable.  I didn't see a connection to walmart other than them selling them a link on there web page.  I have never shopped in a walmart so I am probably less comfortable than those of you who have this store where you live.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 4, 2014)

My email came from customer care @brandshare.    That's not walmart.   plus when I called about it they told me they didn't know about it at walmart.   That its something on the website. They already have my credit card info  even though I cancelled .   I hope nothing bad happens.


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 4, 2014)

If you Google Brand Share it looks like a pretty legit company to me.



> The BrandShare ™  Vision: BrandShare ™  is the Industry Leader for In-Home Sampling &amp; Advertising, utilizing our proprietary E-Commerce Retailer Network of 700+ sites, in 14 different Lifestyle categories. Our unique In-Home delivery vehicle consists of over 600 Million Order Fulfillment packages that are FedEx'd and UPS'd from our E-Commerce partners, that ensure your brand sample or coupon booklet (which is included in with the ordered merchandise) is 100% delivered and 100% opened.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Sep 4, 2014)

I have gotten tons of free samples from Walmart and they always use BrandShare.  Credit card theft is everywhere.  Anytime you hand your card to a server in a restaurant and they leave your sight with it, you are putting that card at risk.  All they have to do is snap a picture of it with their phone and they have your info.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 4, 2014)

Lynnhaller said:


> I have gotten tons of free samples from Walmart and they always use BrandShare.  Credit card theft is everywhere.  Anytime you hand your card to a server in a restaurant and they leave your sight with it, you are putting that card at risk.  All they have to do is snap a picture of it with their phone and they have your info.


 true .. I think I am just not familiar with walmart in general.


----------



## onelilspark (Sep 4, 2014)

@ if you don't mind me asking, where do you live that there's no Walmart?  I feel like they're everywhere!!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 4, 2014)

I don't want to say exactly where I  live . I live on an island.   They never had had any walmarts near me. I go into the city near me and there is no walmart  there either.  I have never been in the store.  There is also no target or kmart anywhere near me either.  I have been in a target not a kmart though.


----------



## Meggpi (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm resisting.  I'm broke and a 5 dollar box is tempting.  My partner and I have made a verbal pact that we will not support Walmart or Sam's Club.  We were pretty good about it before, but had to make it official when we bought a house 3 minutes from a supercenter. I understand why people shop there, but we are in a position to pay a little more to shop local.  He is at least--he won't add to my beauty budget though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JolieFleurs (Sep 4, 2014)

meggpi said:


> I'm resisting.  I'm broke and a 5 dollar box is tempting.  My partner and I have made a verbal pact that we will not support Walmart or Sam's Club.  We were pretty good about it before, but had to make it official when we bought a house 3 minutes from a supercenter. I understand why people shop there, but we are in a position to pay a little more to shop local.  He is at least--he won't add to my beauty budget though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Ya know, @@Meggpi, technically speaking, I doubt you'd be supporting Wal Mart at all. You'd just be paying for shipping, while they are out the cost of all the samples that the're giving us for free, hoping we'll come in and buy full size products. 

If anything, you'll be_ costing_ them money, because if you see something you like, you won't buy it there, despite them trying to lure you in!

Just trying to give you a different perspective!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Plus, I have been broke before, like go-without-eating-every-other-day broke, and I think a $5 Box O' Fun would be a nice treat.


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 4, 2014)

You probably aren't even really supporting Walmart, but the brands donating the samples. The cost of shipping materials and actual shipment is probably around $5, so that's how I'm justifying giving them money!


----------



## Meggpi (Sep 4, 2014)

JolieFleurs said:


> Ya know, @@Meggpi, technically speaking, I doubt you'd be supporting Wal Mart at all. You'd just be paying for shipping, while they are out the cost of all the samples that the're giving us for free, hoping we'll come in and buy full size products.
> 
> If anything, you'll be_ costing_ them money, because if you see something you like, you won't buy it there, despite them trying to lure you in!
> 
> ...





AshJs3 said:


> You probably aren't even really supporting Walmart, but the brands donating the samples. The cost of shipping materials and actual shipment is probably around $5, so that's how I'm justifying giving them money!


Bahahaha you guys are such enablers!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 4, 2014)

Gave in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> We don't have Walmart Supercenters in the city, just Express Walmarts which are the worst. I literally only go in there if I have no other choices. Excited to see what the samples are though!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 4, 2014)

@@elizabethrose we have a Walmart Express!  They're the only place in town that has milk for under $3/gallon (most places around here have it for about $3.75 a gallon, the Express has it for $2.40.)  I actually do all our grocery shopping elsewhere, then stop by one morning each week after dropping the kids at school to stock up on milk - our family goes through several gallons a week!

Ours is one of the super-rural ones, I have to drive about 20-25 minutes if I want a Super Center with clothes/toys/household stuff.  Oh, and the Express isn't 24 hours, and neither is the (yay! Brand new) Walgreens across the street.  Wags doesn't open til NINE AM.  Darn you, tiny town!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 4, 2014)

I just signed up for this, excited to see what we get.


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 4, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> @@elizabethrose we have a Walmart Express!  They're the only place in town that has milk for under $3/gallon (most places around here have it for about $3.75 a gallon, the Express has it for $2.40.)  I actually do all our grocery shopping elsewhere, then stop by one morning each week after dropping the kids at school to stock up on milk - our family goes through several gallons a week!
> 
> Ours is one of the super-rural ones, I have to drive about 20-25 minutes if I want a Super Center with clothes/toys/household stuff.  Oh, and the Express isn't 24 hours, and neither is the (yay! Brand new) Walgreens across the street.  Wags doesn't open til NINE AM.  Darn you, tiny town!


I wouldn't mind ours except they're SO TINY! The shelves go up so so high.. it's super intimidating hahaha. I don't buy milk hardly ever (only if a recipe calls for it), so I had no idea it was that much cheaper. That's crazy!

There's a Walgreen's around the corner from us and it closes at 10pm.. which shouldn't be a big deal, but all my cravings come after that!


----------



## Elena K (Sep 4, 2014)

meggpi said:


> Bahahaha you guys are such enablers!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I was going to say that! lol


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Sep 5, 2014)

Walmart did the Goodies box that everyone loved in the beginning and had a long wait list.  I suspect the first few boxes of this at least will be awesome.  Goodies did eventually crash, but it was great in the beginning.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 5, 2014)

looks like the billed me already even though I cancelled immediately.  It was already approved and paid by the credit card.


----------



## Brianna448 (Sep 5, 2014)

I'm in, why not?


----------



## theblingfairy (Sep 5, 2014)

I'm in, too!

I loved walmart back when I was a kid, it wasn't as well known, and met Sam many, many times. Those memories are like an uncle you vaguely remember...beat up pick up truck, guns, labs, and camo. He loved duck hunting. My aunt got to know him through working at walmart since nearly the beginning.

I absolutely hate how walmart ended up, and now I refuse to shop there at all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristine Walker (Sep 6, 2014)

I hope it is good sized samples and not a box of foils and peelies. I look forward to getting this.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 6, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> I hope it is good sized samples and not a box of foils and peelies. I look forward to getting this.


I hope they are like the Target boxes.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 6, 2014)

So about 20 minutes ago I noticed I was charged 3x for this box. I decided to send an email and less than 10 minutes after I sent the email I had a response saying that I would get a refund on Monday. So far I am very impressed with the customer service and glad  I signed up.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Sep 7, 2014)

I signed up - $5 and drugstore brands can be good! It really was too tempting although I kind of wish I was able to get a Target box instead.

When I signed up all of the pages were using https, but I do what I always do for new subs which is generate a temporary credit card number with a specific dollar limit just in case. Maybe they heard the complaints about the site not appearing secure and changed it?


----------



## Toby Burke (Sep 7, 2014)

I wonder if it will ship Monday? They took the $5 from my account yesterday.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 7, 2014)

AHA!  Thank you @@CuriouslyAmanda !  When I clicked the link again, it was still showing insecure.  BUT, when I got to Step 2 (where you enter the CC information), I just clicked the link in the address bar, and typed https:// in FRONT of where the beautybox.walmart....etc URL.  I hit enter, the page refreshed, and I had my security lock!

I HIGHLY RECOMMEND THIS if you are entering your CC info.  But, seriously happy that I'm now signed up with the rest of you!


----------



## chelsealady (Sep 7, 2014)

I'm in. I liked the Target box hopefully this will be similar.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Sep 7, 2014)

chelsealady said:


> I'm in. I liked the Target box hopefully this will be similar.


Do you know whe Target does their box? I hope to get the next one!


----------



## chelsealady (Sep 7, 2014)

Lynnhaller said:


> Do you know whe Target does their box? I hope to get the next one!


Unfortunately no. There was one in the spring so I'll bet they will have one in the fall or winter.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Sep 8, 2014)

Definitely signing up!


----------



## Elena K (Sep 8, 2014)

After resisting it for a few days I caved.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Sep 8, 2014)

CuriouslyAmanda said:


> I signed up - $5 and drugstore brands can be good! It really was too tempting although I kind of wish I was able to get a Target box instead.
> 
> When I signed up all of the pages were using https, but I do what I always do for new subs which is generate a temporary credit card number with a specific dollar limit just in case. Maybe they heard the complaints about the site not appearing secure and changed it?


How does one generate a temporary CC number?  With all the CC database compromises at the larger corporations it's got me carrying and spending more cash these days...


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Sep 9, 2014)

FormosaHoney said:


> How does one generate a temporary CC number?  With all the CC database compromises at the larger corporations it's got me carrying and spending more cash these days...


I have Bank of America and they have a feature called ShopSafe. It allows you to generate a temporary card number and specify a dollar limit and an expiry date. I use it for all new subscriptions (usually generating one with enough money for one to three months for that sub) and then I can just update my payment info (or extend the dollar limit/expiry date for the temporary card) when the temp card expires for that sub. This also keeps me from getting into a bind with the subscription services that ignore cancellation requests and so forth. 

I'm sure that a lot of the other large CC companies have something similar, so you might be able to look into it? 

It doesn't help for in-person transactions, obviously, since you still need your card on you for those, but for Internet purchases it's fabulous.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Sep 9, 2014)

CuriouslyAmanda said:


> I have Bank of America and they have a feature called ShopSafe. It allows you to generate a temporary card number and specify a dollar limit and an expiry date. I use it for all new subscriptions (usually generating one with enough money for one to three months for that sub) and then I can just update my payment info (or extend the dollar limit/expiry date for the temporary card) when the temp card expires for that sub. This also keeps me from getting into a bind with the subscription services that ignore cancellation requests and so forth.
> 
> I'm sure that a lot of the other large CC companies have something similar, so you might be able to look into it?
> 
> It doesn't help for in-person transactions, obviously, since you still need your card on you for those, but for Internet purchases it's fabulous.


Thanks!  I'm going to find out if Wells Fargo has it!


----------



## ohsailor (Sep 9, 2014)

Mommylovesmakeup said:


> looks like the billed me already even though I cancelled immediately.  It was already approved and paid by the credit card.


@ I think when you purchased, you were already paying for the first box. So when you cancelled, you just cancelled any subsequent boxes *after* that. It bills you immediately for the first box. If you want to cancel, I would look at the fine print for a number or just call your banking or CC company. But I wouldn't worry about this service at all- I know you're not used to Walmart, and as much as I loathe what they've done to business in America, they aren't a fraudulent company- they're the biggest retailer in the world. That being said, if you don't feel comfortable, call your CC!

Also, I your icon makes me melt every time.


----------



## ohsailor (Sep 9, 2014)

CuriouslyAmanda said:


> I have Bank of America and they have a feature called ShopSafe. It allows you to generate a temporary card number and specify a dollar limit and an expiry date. I use it for all new subscriptions (usually generating one with enough money for one to three months for that sub) and then I can just update my payment info (or extend the dollar limit/expiry date for the temporary card) when the temp card expires for that sub. This also keeps me from getting into a bind with the subscription services that ignore cancellation requests and so forth.
> 
> I'm sure that a lot of the other large CC companies have something similar, so you might be able to look into it?
> 
> It doesn't help for in-person transactions, obviously, since you still need your card on you for those, but for Internet purchases it's fabulous.



This is SUCH an ingenious idea. I wish I had had this when Julep started charging me 3x a month...


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 9, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> @ I think when you purchased, you were already paying for the first box. So when you cancelled, you just cancelled any subsequent boxes *after* that. It bills you immediately for the first box. If you want to cancel, I would look at the fine print for a number or just call your banking or CC company. But I wouldn't worry about this service at all- I know you're not used to Walmart, and as much as I loathe what they've done to business in America, they aren't a fraudulent company- they're the biggest retailer in the world. That being said, if you don't feel comfortable, call your CC!
> 
> Also, I your icon makes me melt every time.


Thanks so much   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   Glad you like the icon   !!   I am going to let it go . 5 dollars isn't to much to worry about.  Thanks for the  info   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 9, 2014)

CuriouslyAmanda said:


> I signed up - $5 and drugstore brands can be good! It really was too tempting although I kind of wish I was able to get a Target box instead.
> 
> When I signed up all of the pages were using https, but I do what I always do for new subs which is generate a temporary credit card number with a specific dollar limit just in case. Maybe they heard the complaints about the site not appearing secure and changed it?


  Thanks for mentioning this temp credit card number . I see that my citi card has it and I have been using it. Great idea


----------



## Emuhlyy (Sep 9, 2014)

Just signed up! Woop!  Can't beat $5!


----------



## puzzlepopples (Sep 10, 2014)

I want to sign up but I want to see what people get first. lol I hope some of you post what you get in your first box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## roohound (Sep 10, 2014)

I'm sure people will. I will say I am usually not one to jump on the first box as I'm always worried how things will go. But I figured for $5 I'd take a chance. Must better than taking the $100 chance in the Popsugar special edition fall box lol


----------



## lovepink (Sep 10, 2014)

I understand the hesitation to buy when you have no clue what you are getting but sometimes the first box is the best one, because they use it to reel people in like "Look at all the amazing stuff you get!"  Then people sign up and the next few boxes or bags or whatever are lackluster.  



puzzlepopples said:


> I want to sign up but I want to see what people get first. lol I hope some of you post what you get in your first box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





roohound said:


> I'm sure people will. I will say I am usually not one to jump on the first box as I'm always worried how things will go. But I figured for $5 I'd take a chance. Must better than taking the $100 chance in the Popsugar special edition fall box lol


Haha this was me!  I can spend $5 in a gas station, come out and have no recollection of what i bought, but I figure this will give me stuff or some stocking stuffers for the holidays!


----------



## phanne (Sep 10, 2014)

lovepink said:


> I understand the hesitation to buy when you have no clue what you are getting but sometimes the first box is the best one, because they use it to reel people in like "Look at all the amazing stuff you get!"  Then people sign up and the next few boxes or bags or whatever are lackluster.


That's what I thought about the Rachel Yeoman's Quarterly. I won't make that mistake again, but a $5 gamble is way more sensible than a $50 one.

Anyone know when this is shipping?


----------



## puzzlepopples (Sep 10, 2014)

Such enablers on here lol  I may have to go ahead and sign up....


----------



## lovepink (Sep 10, 2014)

puzzlepopples said:


> Such enablers on here lol  I may have to go ahead and sign up....


Enablers?  On MUT?  What is this enabling you speak of?!  I have never heard such a term….. (insert whistling smiley here)


----------



## puzzlepopples (Sep 11, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Enablers?  On MUT?  What is this enabling you speak of?!  I have never heard such a term….. (insert whistling smiley here)


Of course not! Not on here. And I totally didn't come back here to say that I broke down and signed up. lol DH didn't even complain. He usually complains when I mention a beauty box but I guess the fact that it's only $5, 4 times a year helps. I hope this is worth it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Sep 11, 2014)

puzzlepopples said:


> Of course not! Not on here. And I totally didn't come back here to say that I broke down and signed up. lol DH didn't even complain. He usually complains when I mention a beauty box but I guess the fact that it's only $5, 4 times a year helps. I hope this is worth it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


We will either all be super excited together or super disappointed together!  I hope it is excited!  And I am looking at it as potential stocking stuffers for the holidays/secret santa/etc!

That's a good husband to have!  The ones that enable or don't complain!

Hope they ship soon!


----------



## Toby Burke (Sep 11, 2014)

When will it ship? They already have taken out our $ - we want our products!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puzzlepopples (Sep 11, 2014)

lovepink said:


> We will either all be super excited together or super disappointed together!  I hope it is excited!  And I am looking at it as potential stocking stuffers for the holidays/secret santa/etc!
> 
> That's a good husband to have!  The ones that enable or don't complain!
> 
> Hope they ship soon!


At least it's only $5 and there is plenty of time to cancel before the next box IF we are disappointed. I think my husband didn't complain because I'm cancelling Ipsy when my year is up next month and $20 a year sounds better than $110 lol


----------



## JC327 (Sep 11, 2014)

puzzlepopples said:


> At least it's only $5 and there is plenty of time to cancel before the next box IF we are disappointed. I think my husband didn't complain because I'm cancelling Ipsy when my year is up next month and $20 a year sounds better than $110 lol


Im cancelling my yearly Ipsy too. I have been disapointed too many times this year. Still keeping my monthly but  I figured  I dont need both.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Sep 11, 2014)

JC327 said:


> Im cancelling my yearly Ipsy too. I have been disapointed too many times this year. Still keeping my monthly but  I figured  I dont need both.


I haven't been disappointed, I just have too much stuff. Last month was the first month I was just meh with Ipsy. The bag was my favorite part and that was only because it was orange and white (Tennessee girl here lol). I'm not overly excited by this month but at least I know I'll have a bonus item next month. I was sitting at 950 points but since they opened glam rooms early I reviewed products early (yes I cheated but that was the only way for me to get to 1000 before 100 points expired on Sept 6). 

I think a $5 box will be smaller samples so I will use them faster than some of the Ipsy samples. Plus, I'm frugal and buy mostly drugstore products and at least this will give me a chance to sample things I might actually go out and buy. Honestly, the majority of  things I liked from Ipsy were so expensive in full size that I just couldn't bring myself to splurge. 

I do hope shipping is soon though. This is the Fall box and the first day of Fall is September 23, so they need to get to shipping.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## roohound (Sep 11, 2014)

puzzlepopples said:


> The bag was my favorite part and that was only because it was orange and white (Tennessee girl here lol).


Funny you say that. Another TN gal here and my hubby is a huge Vols fan. He was very pro-Ipsy after he saw the bag lol


----------



## puzzlepopples (Sep 11, 2014)

roohound said:


> Funny you say that. Another TN gal here and my hubby is a huge Vols fan. He was very pro-Ipsy after he saw the bag lol


haha That's funny. I graduated from UT so they can send me all the orange bags!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I will never complain about orange and white!


----------



## puzzlepopples (Sep 11, 2014)

Ok, I did some researching to see if anyone else was talking about the beauty box and I found info on a baby box that Walmart offers that is the same concept as the beauty box but with baby/pregnancy related stuff. One person already got her first box but she said it took about a month to receive it. She ordered early August and got it early September. They may just wait until the end of the month to get all the orders in and ship them all at once?! I don't want to wait a month but at least there's no million year wait list like with Ipsy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Justine1988 (Sep 12, 2014)

I can't wait to see what's in the box! Hopefully deluxe sized samples and not foils!


----------



## JolieFleurs (Sep 15, 2014)

I got mine today!  ( I am not too far from the Mother Ship, although I think it shipped from IL)


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 15, 2014)

Spoiler up on IG!!!  So excited!!



Spoiler


----------



## cskeiser (Sep 15, 2014)

I received mine today! Just like the instagram photo!!! Woo hoo!


----------



## JolieFleurs (Sep 15, 2014)

[SIZE=13.63636302948px]@@Lolo22   [/SIZE] That's exactly what I got, right down to the color. Definitely worth 5 bucks!

So glad I got this! Thank you, [SIZE=13.63636302948px]@ ![/SIZE]


----------



## britty (Sep 15, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Spoiler up on IG!!!  So excited!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy smokes!  I can't wait!  That box is AWESOME!



cskeiser said:


> I received mine today! Just like the instagram photo!!! Woo hoo!


Did you get a shipping confirmation in your email by any chance??


----------



## JolieFleurs (Sep 15, 2014)

[SIZE=13.63636302948px]@@britty, I know you didn't ask me, but [/SIZE]I didn't get any shipping notices at all.


----------



## britty (Sep 15, 2014)

JolieFleurs said:


> [SIZE=13.63px]@@britty, I know you didn't ask me, but [/SIZE]I didn't get any shipping notices at all.


Ah!  No big deal, maybe that's partially how they're keeping it so inexpensive.  Good by me, I obsessively check my shipping updates (at work) as is! Haha!!  It'll be an actual surprise this time!

Thank you!


----------



## Kelli (Sep 15, 2014)

I didn't look at the spoilers, figure I'll try to be surprised, but wow!!! Everyone seems pretty excited, so I'm guessing it's pretty great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hope mine comes soon!


----------



## cskeiser (Sep 15, 2014)

nope, no shipping notice... but that was great because I could actually be surprised, unlike my

Birchbox and Ipsy that I peek at....


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 15, 2014)

OMG, this is a fabulous box for the price!!! I won't spoil anything either, but I think most people should be happy.

Even though this is quarterly and not monthly, it beats their  Goodie Co. food box I subscribed to as a tester, then charter member until they  D/Cd it by a couple of miles.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Sep 15, 2014)

I will be happy to try everything except



Spoiler



the deodorant, as I got it in a BB5 special edition box and that stuff gives me a serious rash



Still, for $5 with only one thing I can't use, I can't complain.


----------



## EmiB (Sep 15, 2014)

Well, I signed up too after seeing the content. Hopefully I will be able to get the same one, before they run out. Did anyone of you get confirmation e-mail after signing up?


----------



## JC327 (Sep 15, 2014)

I cant wait to get my box!


----------



## Laura Etchison (Sep 15, 2014)

Same box except for....



Spoiler



my Cover Girl color is 030 -- it's your mauve.



I'm in a suburb of Indianapolis and it looks like it shipped for Gurnee, IL.

Same as the others -- no shipping info.


----------



## Tamara76 (Sep 15, 2014)

I had no idea this even existed.  I just subbed - thought I'd give it a try given the low cost and great reviews  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## Toby Burke (Sep 15, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> Same box except for....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope I get this color - it's my shade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## page5 (Sep 15, 2014)

What a great box! I believe my family and I will use everything. Only unfortunate thing was the perfume was broken, so we had to clean up tiny shards of glass.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 15, 2014)

I am really surprised that the sizes in here are so good, I'm glad I ordered a box! I was kind of expecting maybe a lipstick/balm and a handful of foil packets, glad I was wrong!


----------



## page5 (Sep 16, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I am really surprised that the sizes in here are so good, I'm glad I ordered a box! I was kind of expecting maybe a lipstick/balm and a handful of foil packets, glad I was wrong!


Yes! There's enough moisturizer to last the winter (not like I didn't have enough already to last the winter but now I have substitutes in case my skin doesn't like one of the others!).


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Sep 16, 2014)

Spoilers!!

.

.i can't find the way to hide them

Yes! I can't wait. I hope it comes soon! I wanted another secret. That stuff is $9 at my cvs! I hate spending money on deodorant. Full sizes yay! I had a feeling it was going to be great. Walmart has so much money and so many partners it had to be good. Just wish I knew when it was coming cause I'm going away. I'm going to have so many packages to open when I get back from vacay.


----------



## lindzebra (Sep 16, 2014)

I expect to use everything in this box except the deodorant! I have tried it before, and it made me extremely itchy.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Sep 16, 2014)

lindzebra said:


> I expect to use everything in this box except the deodorant! I have tried it before, and it made me extremely itchy.


Me too.  I had a red, itchy rash for at least 5 days after I stopped using it.  I'm sticking with Dove...


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Sep 16, 2014)

It made me itch for a little while maybe a few days but then I used some lotion with it. The itch stopped and I didn't need the lotion anymore. I think because it is clinical strength it is very drying and your body has to get used to it and really it meant for times when you are sweating a lot.


----------



## SophiaRae (Sep 17, 2014)

Anyone else still waiting on their box? I moved this month and haven't been consistently getting my mail at my new apt. (Seriously mail carrier idk why I have to fill out those move in forms if you are going to ignore them lol) Just wondering if it hasn't legitimately reached me or if it's something I'm going to have to look into with my mail delivery.


----------



## Mistimoop (Sep 17, 2014)

SophiaRae said:


> Anyone else still waiting on their box? I moved this month and haven't been consistently getting my mail at my new apt. (Seriously mail carrier idk why I have to fill out those move in forms if you are going to ignore them lol) Just wondering if it hasn't legitimately reached me or if it's something I'm going to have to look into with my mail delivery.


I just got a call from home that mine arrived today, so hopefully yours will be there soon! Now to get through the rest of the work day...


----------



## roohound (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm still waiting on mine too. Looking forward to it for sure after seeing the spoilers!  So grateful for this board - I love getting head's up about cool stuff like this.


----------



## Toby Burke (Sep 17, 2014)

Still waiting in TX


----------



## britty (Sep 17, 2014)

Tobygirl said:


> Still waiting in TX


Also still waiting in Texas. Whomp whomp...


----------



## Toby Burke (Sep 17, 2014)

britty said:


> Also still waiting in Texas. Whomp whomp...


Maybe today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## roohound (Sep 17, 2014)

Another mail delivery, another day with no WM box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Adding insult to injury - I was supposed to get my ipsy bag today.  Nope.  Whomp whomp indeed lol


----------



## britty (Sep 17, 2014)

Tobygirl said:


> Maybe today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


In my dreams!  If it was mailed USPS then they have already came and gone today (at 8:00 am, at that) so maybe tomorrow?!


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Sep 17, 2014)

Shayleemeadows said:


> It made me itch for a little while maybe a few days but then I used some lotion with it. The itch stopped and I didn't need the lotion anymore. I think because it is clinical strength it is very drying and your body has to get used to it and really it meant for times when you are sweating a lot.


That could definitely be.  But I have had reactions to other deodorants that weren't as strong.  And dryer sheets, laundry detergent (a supposedly hypoallergenic one, at that), one sunscreen, Bath and Body Works lotions, and several fragranced/dyed soaps.  Plus, I don't really want to keep 2 open deodorants around and try to remember to use the stronger one before I'm going to sweat.


----------



## IMDawnP (Sep 17, 2014)

I never received any notification of shipping (didn't the confirmation e-mail say we would?) so I was totally surprised when it showed up today. I bet yours will arrive by the end of the week if it didn't already.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Sep 17, 2014)

Nope, I haven't received mine either, in NC.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Sep 17, 2014)

Still waiting in AL


----------



## Toby Burke (Sep 17, 2014)

roohound said:


> Another mail delivery, another day with no WM box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Adding insult to injury - I was supposed to get my ipsy bag today. Nope. Whomp whomp indeed lol


Same here for the beauty box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## roohound (Sep 17, 2014)

I checked my account info on the WM Beauty box site and it says my box is in the processing stage.  Wondering if people who have received their boxes saw that move from "processing" to "shipped."


----------



## Padawan (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm in South Texas and the box I ordered for my mom arrived yesterday, and mine today. I ordered on the very first day this thread was posted, if that helps.


----------



## Toby Burke (Sep 17, 2014)

Padawan said:


> I'm in South Texas and the box I ordered for my mom arrived yesterday, and mine today. I ordered on the very first day this thread was posted, if that helps.


I also ordered on the first day and live in Houston - still nothing - hoping tomorrow or Friday

Was there a change in your WM account (from "processing" to "shipped")?


----------



## Padawan (Sep 17, 2014)

Tobygirl said:


> I also ordered on the first day and live in Houston - still nothing - hoping tomorrow or Friday
> 
> Was there a change in your WM account (from "processing" to "shipped")?


I'm in San Antonio. I didn't check the account to see if it changed status. I just figured I would get a shipping notice, but never did. Weird.


----------



## Toby Burke (Sep 17, 2014)

Padawan said:


> I'm in San Antonio. I didn't check the account to see if it changed status. I just figured I would get a shipping notice, but never did. Weird.


Well there's still hope for delivery this week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Elena K (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm still waiting too, and I'm in NY. I don't think it's issue with my post office, as monthly boxes are all delivered by USPS and they got here just fine. I ordered a bit late though, as I was fighting the urge for a few days.


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 17, 2014)

Just got my box today.


----------



## lovepink (Sep 17, 2014)

Still waiting in CA.  I assume they are sending them in waves, depending on how mnay people ordered.  I figure it will get here when it gets here.  I am not overly excited for it, so not anxiously awaiting it like others probably are!


----------



## roohound (Sep 17, 2014)

Just checked my account again and it shows I signed up on 9/3 - which is also the day this thread launched.  I'm sure it's coming - I'm just anxious  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I love goodies in the mailbox!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 17, 2014)

I got mine today! Lip balm came in a mocha shade which is kind of a bummer for me, but I'll use everything else. 

I'm just about out of deodorant too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: In Wisconsin!


----------



## Toby Burke (Sep 17, 2014)

roohound said:


> Just checked my account again and it shows I signed up on 9/3 - which is also the day this thread launched. I'm sure it's coming - I'm just anxious  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love goodies in the mailbox!


Same day signup and same feelings - I love getting things besides bills and junk mail to "current resident"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 17, 2014)

I waited around for quite awhile to order mine, so I'm going to give it another week before I start worrying.  Definitely hoping for a good lipstick color!


----------



## acostakk (Sep 17, 2014)

Did you all see that there's more than one box variation? Nouveau Cheap has pictures!


----------



## sldb (Sep 17, 2014)

I was just coming to post that. Here is the link:http://nouveaucheap.blogspot.com/2014/09/contents-of-walmart-fall-2014-beauty-box.html?m=1


----------



## Emuhlyy (Sep 17, 2014)

Still waiting here in SC! I believed I signed up on the 5th, so I'm hoping it will come by the end of the week!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 17, 2014)

Ha, I didn't even notice that mine was different! I got version two. With a mocha lip balm and a turquoise nail polish.


----------



## lovepink (Sep 17, 2014)

I hope I get version 2!  If that is the case I will gladly wait and be so excited when it comes!


----------



## Toby Burke (Sep 17, 2014)

sldb said:


> I was just coming to post that. Here is the link:http://nouveaucheap.blogspot.com/2014/09/contents-of-walmart-fall-2014-beauty-box.html?m=1


Personally, I would get more out of version #1

I hope I get that version, since I signed up the first day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## acostakk (Sep 17, 2014)

I just ordered a box for my mom based off the spoilers of version 1. Now watch us both get version 2! Maybe we'll get super lucky and get one of each, then we can each just take what we like. She gets first dibs, of course, cause she's the momma!


----------



## MET (Sep 17, 2014)

I just received mine today (NJ) - it's version 1 and I ordered on the 5th.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Sep 17, 2014)

I signed up the day this thread was posted ( thanks again, @ !) 

 and when a few days went by without a confirmation email, I ordered again, thinking maybe the first one didn't go through. 

I got a box several days ago, (Version 1, which I was very happy with) but haven't gotten the 2nd one yet. I did check my credit card and was billed for both, so I should be getting another one. 

I much prefer the version I got, especially since mocha and coral are awful on me.  I'd be happy to get a pink balm, but I still prefer the other items in the first box. I don't paint my nails and I don't wear foundation or primers.


----------



## Kelli (Sep 17, 2014)

I thought I remembered reading somewhere that they were going to use age to help determine which box people got...but now I can't remember where I saw it? Maybe during sign up? If that is the case, I would guess that "older" people would get box one and younger ones box two? I wonder what the cut off would be for ages.. I'm 31, so will I get the more skincare heavy one cause i'm "old" hehe.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelsealady (Sep 17, 2014)

I haven't gotten mine either. I'm hoping for version 1.


----------



## IMDawnP (Sep 17, 2014)

I received version 1 and I am SO glad I did. I'm not bowled over by it but it was definitely worth 5 bucks. I expect to use the Olay skin care and the perfume sample. The other stuff will be gifted or used eventually. I would have been really sad if I had received version 2. The only thing I might like from V2 is lip gloss but not if it's the color posted.


----------



## gingerneko (Sep 17, 2014)

Variant 1 here, just got it today and I'm in FL.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Sep 17, 2014)

Still wtg for my box in NY.  I bet I get version 1 because if Juicy Couture perfume is an option, I always get it.  My BB pals will feel my pain, LOL.


----------



## Justine1988 (Sep 17, 2014)

Anyone get version 2? If so, whats your age?


----------



## Padawan (Sep 17, 2014)

My mom got version 1. I don't know which one I got, because I am staying here at my sister's while she recovers from surgery. I know the box arrived because my landlady is collecting my mail while I'm away and every time I get a box, she texts me to say I got another one. I can't tell if she is excited for me or just wants all my boxes out of her living room, lol.

I hope I get version 2, I think I would get the most use out of it. But I'll be happy with either one.


----------



## lindzebra (Sep 17, 2014)

Crossing my fingers for box 1! I don't need more body wash, and I am currently using those same shampoo/conditioner samples. However, I think I would like either lip product.


----------



## Toby Burke (Sep 17, 2014)

lindzebra said:


> Crossing my fingers for box 1! I don't need more body wash, and I am currently using those same shampoo/conditioner samples. However, I think I would like either lip product.


Same here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lethalglam (Sep 17, 2014)

lovepink said:


> I hope I get version 2!  If that is the case I will gladly wait and be so excited when it comes!


Omg me too!!

I live in NYC and I still haven't gotten my box, either. Do they send out some sort of tracking or do you just get it?


----------



## Toby Burke (Sep 18, 2014)

According to a reviewer:

The boxes vary in products depending on your age. The under 30 crowd did not get antiaging products like I did.

That means 30 and over got box 1 and those in their twenties got box 2

I really wanted box 1 (sigh) only months away from 30  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## roohound (Sep 18, 2014)

I am really hoping for box 1 (almost 43 here). If they actually pay attention to our ages right off the bat I'll be impressed. Hmmm, it's almost tempting to sign up for another box and lie about my age to get both lol


----------



## JolieFleurs (Sep 18, 2014)

For 20 dollars _a year_, I think all y'all ladies who want a certain box should definitely just sign up again, with a new age.

5 dollars every three months ain't bad.


----------



## Mercury (Sep 18, 2014)

I got my box yesterday.  The deodorant alone and lipstick alone was worth the cost.  Can't wait to see the next one.  Glad I signed up.


----------



## britty (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm almost 27 and I really want version 1, sigh... I bet I get version 2.  I have plenty of nail polish from other subs.  Oh well, what are you gunna do? 

Still waiting in TX!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Sep 18, 2014)

I got box 2, so happy! My L'Oreal Glossy Balm is in color 220 "Innocent Coral" and  the Cover Girl Glosstini Nail is in "After Dark", a turquoise color. Secret Clinical is the only deodorant I use, so that is a huge plus, I prefer the unscented, but this will get used.

    I think I said I was thirty instead of my real age of forty-nine. I get sick of getting anti-aging products, so I usually lie about my age to avoid them.


----------



## Toby Burke (Sep 18, 2014)

britty said:


> I'm almost 27 and I really want version 1, sigh... I bet I get version 2. I have plenty of nail polish from other subs. Oh well, what are you gunna do?
> 
> Still waiting in TX!


Same here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Toby Burke (Sep 18, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> I got box 2, so happy! My L'Oreal Glossy Balm is in color 220 "Innocent Coral" and the Cover Girl Glosstini Nail is in "After Dark", a turquoise color. Secret Clinical is the only deodorant I use, so that is a huge plus, I prefer the unscented, but this will get used.
> 
> I think I said I was thirty instead of my real age of forty-nine. I get sick of getting anti-aging products, so I usually lie about my age to avoid them.


Well if you gave your age as 30, I might as well not get my hopes too high for box 1.

I wonder if the cutoff is 35 instead of 30?

Well there are people I can gift most items to  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puzzlepopples (Sep 18, 2014)

I just got back from vacation so my Mon-Thurs mail should be delivered today. I say should because last time I put my mail on hold they forgot to start delivering it again. My box will probably be later because I didn't sign up until the 10th though. I'd actually use everything in both boxes so I don't care which I get. I'm 33 so it could go either way depending on if they use 30 or 35 as the cutoff age.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Sep 18, 2014)

Tobygirl said:


> I wonder if the cutoff is 35 instead of 30?


Well, I am 36 and I got the anti-aging products in my box, so a cutoff age of 35 is definitely a possibility.  (Not that I mind.  For $5 I am perfectly happy with this box.  I would've taken either one of them, honestly.)


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 18, 2014)

I got Box 2 and I'm 24  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I would have liked Box 1 more, but... for $5 I'm not complaining!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 18, 2014)

I got box 2! My glossy balmstick is in "Pink Me Up" (looks like a bright fuschia, but goes on a nice rich medium pink, pretty!) and my Glosstini polish is in Laserlight, an almost black purpley color that glows under a black light! 

I'll use the dove shampoo, conditioner, and oil, and I am happy to get the Nicki Minaj perfume instead of juicy. Will also try the pore vanisher foil. I already use and like this deodorant, so, win!


----------



## JolieFleurs (Sep 18, 2014)

@@yousoldtheworld   Oooh, I'd love the colors in that one. I have the balm already, but a backup would be nice.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Sep 18, 2014)

roohound said:


> I am really hoping for box 1 (almost 43 here). If they actually pay attention to our ages right off the bat I'll be impressed. Hmmm, it's almost tempting to sign up for another box and lie about my age to get both lol


I'm 42 and received the box with Oil of Olay, Loreal and the Cover Girl lipstick.  (I think that's what people are calling box 1.)

Hope that helps!


----------



## beach16sm (Sep 18, 2014)

box arrived in Virginia yesterday.... i am a 'dreadful' 47 years old so I also got box #1. I actually really like this box and am always happy for skin stuff.... Shamefully, I admit that earlier this year, I had to do a 2 week study of the Dove hair products that are the same as the ones in box 2 and they did horrible stuff to my hair. I have very thick and permed hair and the stuff just made it SO frizzy that I almost couldn't get a comb through my hair for the whole 2 weeks. I was quite disappointed because the three sample bottles were huge... I passed what i didn't use to my Mom who has short thinning hair and she stated that it didn't work well for her hair either......... usually, i don't have any problems with Dove items.


----------



## roohound (Sep 18, 2014)

Got my box today. I'm 42 and got box 1 - yes! Totally worth the $5! So excited!


----------



## Justine1988 (Sep 18, 2014)

Box 2, 26 years old

I got the nail polish in tealish color.

Did everyone get the clear gel deodorant? For some reason I was expecting invisible solid.


----------



## Toby Burke (Sep 18, 2014)

Still no box in Houston  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

britty, did you get your box?

Called the CS # - they said it should arrive by Saturday


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Sep 18, 2014)

Justine1988 said:


> Did everyone get the clear gel deodorant? For some reason I was expecting invisible solid.


I got the invisible solid.  But I was box 1 and not box 2.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Sep 18, 2014)

I think I may be waiting a while for my box. I just looked and I didn't sign up until the 10th. Yikes. lol Oh well, I'll have something to look forward to soon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 18, 2014)

Justine1988 said:


> Box 2, 26 years old
> 
> I got the nail polish in tealish color.
> 
> Did everyone get the clear gel deodorant? For some reason I was expecting invisible solid.


I just got this exact box! Omg I love it. I was cool with the first version but this is seriously awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Toby Burke (Sep 18, 2014)

Justine1988 said:


> Box 2, 26 years old
> 
> I got the nail polish in tealish color.
> 
> Did everyone get the clear gel deodorant? For some reason I was expecting invisible solid.


Really like the polish and gloss shades

If I get box 2 I hope I get this version  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Sep 18, 2014)

Sad because if I am considered "old" by WM I will get box 1.  Thanks for the tip about lying about your age @kristinewalker  I may have to go and edit my profile.

Still going to send out positive energy into the universe  that they will give me box 2!


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 18, 2014)

I had completely forgotten about ordering this until it showed up today. I got box 1 and I'm totally thrilled with the contents. Best $5 I've spent in a long time!


----------



## Toby Burke (Sep 18, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Sad because if I am considered "old" by WM I will get box 1. Thanks for the tip about lying about your age @kristinewalker I may have to go and edit my profile.
> 
> Still going to send out positive energy into the universe that they will give me box 2!


From what I have seen in reviews, 35 and above is box 1 and 20 and below is box 2 --- I am not sure what 30 to 35 gets


----------



## puzzlepopples (Sep 18, 2014)

Tobygirl said:


> From what I have seen in reviews, 35 and above is box 1 and 20 and below is box 2 --- I am not sure what 30 to 35 gets


I'm 33, so I'm in the "am I "old" or "young" by Walmart standards" group. I think the "young" box will go up to 30 or 35 and the "old" box will cover the rest of the ages. When my box comes I'll let you know if 33 is old or not. lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I will use everything in both boxes, so they can send me either one and I'll be happy.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Sep 19, 2014)

It's bad, but I do hope they go by age. I'm 22 and I want Box #2 more. I am so impressed that we get this for $5. Ehh walmart got a little better in my eyes.


----------



## KatieKat (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm also in the unknown 30-35 age range, but I haven't gotten my box yet. I hope it gets here soon! I'll report back when I do.


----------



## britty (Sep 19, 2014)

Tobygirl said:


> Still no box in Houston  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> britty, did you get your box?
> 
> Called the CS # - they said it should arrive by Saturday


No ma'am, I didn't.  Our post office is as slow as Christmas!  And if I get it on Saturday I was planning on heading out of town tonight for the weekend, what's a girl to do?!?!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Sep 19, 2014)

Justine1988 said:


> Box 2, 26 years old
> 
> I got the nail polish in tealish color.
> 
> Did everyone get the clear gel deodorant? For some reason I was expecting invisible solid.


Also 26 years old and got the same box. Hair stuff is ok, great for travelling. The perfume is not my favorite and I got the nail polish in a black color, perfect for fall. Thinking of using it today with white peacock decals on it.


----------



## cnlhold (Sep 19, 2014)

Justine1988 said:


> Box 2, 26 years old
> 
> I got the nail polish in tealish color.
> 
> Did everyone get the clear gel deodorant? For some reason I was expecting invisible solid.


I also got box 2, but mine came with the invisible solid


----------



## MIKAGlam (Sep 19, 2014)

Haha my dad just sent me a photo of my box. I warned him it would be coming and I won't be patient about seeing which I got.

I am 22 and got box #2

I'm not a Nicki Minaj fan, I would have rather had the Juicy Couture, but the rest of the contents will get used! We'll worth $5.


----------



## pink65419 (Sep 19, 2014)

Washington still waiting for my box anyone else in wa. get theirs yet?


----------



## chaostheory (Sep 19, 2014)

pink65419 said:


> Washington still waiting for my box anyone else in wa. get theirs yet?


I'm in WA and I have not gotten mine. glad to know i'm not alone!


----------



## pink65419 (Sep 19, 2014)

chaosintoart said:


> I'm in WA and I have not gotten mine. glad to know i'm not alone!


 I was beginning to think they forgot us fingers crossed it will be in my mailbox today.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 19, 2014)

I just got mine today!  Box #2!  For a minute I was disappointed (had been looking forward to the lipstick), then I looked at Box #1 contents and realized how much anti-aging stuff was in there.  I'm happy now!

Got Invisible Solid deodorant (whew!)

Innocent Coral Glossy Balm

Laserlight polish (deeeeeeeep purple I love it!!!)

Dove S/C duo (I will NEVER have to buy more shampoo at this point!  Working my way through my sample stash, and I keep getting more in subs and boxes!)

L'Oreal Pore Vanisher (foil)

Dove Dry Oil

Nicki Minaj perfume (eeeeeehhhhhh, we'll see)

Neutrogena foundation sample card 

IMHO, Box #2 is by far the better version!  I'm 32, but I totally lied on my quiz, so I'm not much help there.  (My motto is "When in doubt, tell a beauty company that you're in your early 20s")


----------



## puzzlepopples (Sep 19, 2014)

No box for me today (in TN), but I did win a Milani eyeshadow in Bella Pink. Prettiness. lol


----------



## megabn (Sep 19, 2014)

I got mine in NYC today.  I'm 32 and got the box with the dove products, was REALLY hoping for the other one with the olay....oh well, it was $5, right?


----------



## puzzlepopples (Sep 19, 2014)

megabn said:


> I got mine in NYC today.  I'm 32 and got the box with the dove products, was REALLY hoping for the other one with the olay....oh well, it was $5, right?


Thanks for posting. I'm 33, so I'm guessing I'll get this box as well. I'm happy with that because the anti-aging would probably break me out or make me even oilier. I would have tried it but at least I know I can use everything in the Dove box.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 19, 2014)

Re: ages:  I'm 30 and got box 2.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ModernMistress (Sep 19, 2014)

So surprise, surprise. I signed up for this but cancelled later the same day because I was all box overloaded for september and why did I want to try something out that could be all foil samples. When I saw the pictures today, I was kicking myself for not keeping signed up. While these aren't all things that are new to me, I use that deodorant and wouldn't mind trying the other things. Lo and behold, I came home to one in my mail box! I guess the order went through before the cancellation did. 

I wouldn't mind getting signed back up for the next one but I'm not sure when I should go about it. I don't need a repeat of these samples but I don't want miss out on the next one.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Sep 19, 2014)

ModernMistress said:


> So surprise, surprise. I signed up for this but cancelled later the same day because I was all box overloaded for september and why did I want to try something out that could be all foil samples. When I saw the pictures today, I was kicking myself for not keeping signed up. While these aren't all things that are new to me, I use that deodorant and wouldn't mind trying the other things. Lo and behold, I came home to one in my mail box! I guess the order went through before the cancellation did.
> 
> I wouldn't mind getting signed back up for the next one but I'm not sure when I should go about it. I don't need a repeat of these samples but I don't want miss out on the next one.


I would wait a little while before signing back up. Maybe keep checking the website to see if they update anything or maybe you can ask them on FB.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Glad you got a box.


----------



## Toby Burke (Sep 19, 2014)

megabn said:


> I got mine in NYC today. I'm 32 and got the box with the dove products, was REALLY hoping for the other one with the olay....oh well, it was $5, right?


Mystery solved: cutoff age for box 2 is 35
BTW still no box here in Houston  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KMED1 (Sep 19, 2014)

I got version 2 of the box and I'm 28. I'm thrilled with this box and it's an amazing value for $5


----------



## lovepink (Sep 19, 2014)

Got my box today.  Box 1.  I am going to keep the deoderant and everything else is going in the Circular Swap.  My lipstick is in 030 It's Your Mauve.  Also going to lower my age if they continue to do better boxes.

My husband was home today waiting for my iphone 6 and texted me "You ordered something from Walmart?!  Your make up addiction has gone too far.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> jk"  We usually do not support Walmart.


----------



## lethalglam (Sep 19, 2014)

I just got my box today in NYC!!! 

I got this box and I'm 27 y/o







I got the Glossy Balm in the color Lovely Mocha (I noticed other people got different colors)

I also got the CoverGirl Glowing Nights Glosstini in #AfterDark, which is the pretty teal color

I'd post photos but they are ginormous and I don't want to take up the whole page of this thread lol... I can post swatches though if you guys would like

I'm happy overall, the value was like $24 in Wal-mart moneys, which for me in NYC at the drugstore would be more like... $35.


----------



## KatieKat (Sep 19, 2014)

I got my box today! I got box 2 with the gloss in Pink Me Up and the polish in the turquoise color.


----------



## mfprice2008 (Sep 19, 2014)

I got box 2 - 31 years old. Love it!


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm 30 and I'm really hoping that I get box 1. I wonder if I can still sign up for another box with an older age and get 1. Maybe I can swap with someone who got box 1 but wanted 2 if I got 2.


----------



## Toby Burke (Sep 20, 2014)

Shayleemeadows said:


> I'm 30 and I'm really hoping that I get box 1. I wonder if I can still sign up for another box with an older age and get 1. Maybe I can swap with someone who got box 1 but wanted 2 if I got 2.


Thought the same thing - May sign up for 2nd account for $5 - that way each season I could get two boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Sep 20, 2014)

I just signed up for a second box with the age 39 maybe I should have made it 40 to be safe but the cutoff is def 35 right??? Lol I will cry if I get more dove. I loathe that shampoo/cond I got it in a pinchme box before


----------



## Kelli (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm 31 and got box 2, which I am happy about.

My glossy balm is in a plum shade and my nail polish was yellow...funny thing I had probably that same yellow polish in my cart at Meijer the the day before my box came. It was clearance to .74 cents, but decided not to get it. Glad I didn't  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Overall, great value for the price! I am currently using that exact deodorant and really like it. I did a promo, where you paid like $5 got a stick and a coupon for a free stick plus extra samples and coupons. So now I have to two back ups, which I am fine with (this size sells for around $7.29, so just that is more expensive than the whole box).

I gave the Dove stuff to my mom, since I have three other sets of that already. I also gave the Nicki Minaj to my sister, since she loves all those celeb perfumes and still I have lots of fun stuff left for me! So glad I decided to sign up!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Sep 20, 2014)

:wub:


----------



## Weebs (Sep 20, 2014)

I got box #1 yesterday.  38 here.


----------



## Tamara76 (Sep 20, 2014)

Still waiting for mine (just ordered on the 15th), but it sounds like I'll likely get box 1 since I'm over 35.  I went ahead and ordered a sub for my daughter, too, so we'll see if she gets box 2.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 20, 2014)

I got my box today, I guess it's #1 ("the olds") hehe

I'm 36, the secret clinical is my jam.

I'm shocked no denture cream for us and teeth whitener for the "kids" box or #2's


----------



## JolieFleurs (Sep 20, 2014)

Woohoo!    Got my 2nd box just now; the one I signed up with a younger age. ( that was just serendipity, because we didn't know at the time there would be a difference; I just did it so that I'd seem like a different person, in case there was a limit on boxes to one address)

I'm 50 and the first box was the one for us Crones...this second box is the one for Sweet Young Things. I used a birth-date of 1990.

I hate the Dove stuff, but I got the pink lip crayon I was hoping for and turquoise polish. I believe you young 'uns are calling it teal, but in my day, when they took our aerosol sprays away from us because the planet was going to freeze over in less than a decade ( if it didn't collapse completely from population explosion) it was called turquoise.

Now get off my lawn, and go sign up for another box with a different age.


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 20, 2014)

LOL @@JolieFleurs!!! I'm now 40 and so my box also contains anti-aging stuff. I should have signed up each of my girls for one.


----------



## lindzebra (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm bad... but I think I'm going to sign up for another box with an older age. I have an obsession with night cream, and $5 for two nice products is a good deal.


----------



## pink65419 (Sep 20, 2014)

Sill no box for washington i ordered on 09/4/14 .


----------



## britty (Sep 20, 2014)

Still waiting in TX...


----------



## puzzlepopples (Sep 20, 2014)

Has anyone logged in to see what their status says? Like those of you the received your box vs those who haven't. Just curious if it changed to "shipped" or not. Mine still says "Processed" but I didn't order until the 10th so I'm not too worried. It's only been a week and a half. I may call them if I don't get it by next Friday though. I'll keep checking on here to see.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Sep 20, 2014)

Both mine say Processed, and I have gotten both boxes.

Not sure if they ever said shipped.


----------



## Toby Burke (Sep 20, 2014)

I finally got my box today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Got Invisible Solid deodorant (regift to a friend who loves it)

Innocent Coral Glossy Balm (a little goes a long way)

Laserlight polish (a deep dark blue/black)

Dove S/C duo (regift to a friend who is going on vacation)

L'Oreal Pore Vanisher (will give it a try)

Dove Dry Oil (will give it a try)

Nicki Minaj perfume (fruity but will keep as backup)

Neutrogena foundation sample card (will give it a try)

Was kind of dissapointed I didn't get the mauve gloss/teal polish combo but these colors work for me.


----------



## SophiaRae (Sep 20, 2014)

Got my box today (was a hassle but not walmarts fault) and I got box #2. Don't really care for the Dove because I just bought the full size Davines Love from the birchbox shop but they'll make good stocking stuffers for my sister. They love the travel sized ones for when they go on trips with school clubs. Loved the color on the nail polish. It was a gorgeous teal blue.

****not having to do with the actual box just a rant, feel free to stop reading ******* sorry didn't realize it would be that long

I literally had to argue with my mail carrier to give me my box today. I had mentioned earlier how I moved this month and had not been receiving my mail regularly. When I moved in I filled out the slip they place in your mailbox with my married and my maiden name. I'm a sucker for privacy so I always worry about potential employers googling me and finding a database worth of info. Basically if it's not something professional/bills I use my maiden name. Subscription boxes, giveaways, freebies, I use my maiden name. For some reason my mail carrier does not approve. I've changed my mail slip twice now to include both names and every time he removes it and puts a slip with only my married name on it. I really don't know what his bone to pick with me is, but it feels kinda personal. Long story short, I had to stalk my mailbox today and run out and ask him to leave my package. I honestly think he wouldn't have left it if I hadn't asked. At this point I'm beyond tired of arguing for something as basic as mail.


----------



## britty (Sep 20, 2014)

It's here! Box #2! Was hoping for #1, but it's ok!


----------



## JaneSays (Sep 20, 2014)

34- Box 2 in Texas.


----------



## Toby Burke (Sep 20, 2014)

britty said:


> It's here! Box #2! Was hoping for #1, but it's ok!


What colors/shades did you get?

I signed up for a second account using an older age to get box 1 as well - if they remain as good as this (definitely worth $5) I will have samples for both age variations  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gingerneko (Sep 20, 2014)

SophiaRae said:


> I literally had to argue with my mail carrier to give me my box today. I had mentioned earlier how I moved this month and had not been receiving my mail regularly. When I moved in I filled out the slip they place in your mailbox with my married and my maiden name. I'm a sucker for privacy so I always worry about potential employers googling me and finding a database worth of info. Basically if it's not something professional/bills I use my maiden name. Subscription boxes, giveaways, freebies, I use my maiden name. For some reason my mail carrier does not approve. I've changed my mail slip twice now to include both names and every time he removes it and puts a slip with only my married name on it. I really don't know what his bone to pick with me is, but it feels kinda personal. Long story short, I had to stalk my mailbox today and run out and ask him to leave my package. I honestly think he wouldn't have left it if I hadn't asked. At this point I'm beyond tired of arguing for something as basic as mail.


That's insane. I've been using my maiden name all my life, and while sometimes social invitations arrive addressed to 'Mr. and Mrs.', most of the time it's my own name. If the PO interfered with my mail because of THAT, I would be furious. I made this choice for my own reasons, and I think they're important ones. You did the same thing (though your reasons are different), and since it's not an attempt to defraud or anything, you are entitled to do so.

That said, I'd have a word with the local PO branch about it. Interference with the mail is a serious offense. If you're less inclined to do that, you might just try having a word or two with your letter carrier in as low-key a manner as you can manage.


----------



## britty (Sep 20, 2014)

Tobygirl said:


> What colors/shades did you get?
> 
> I signed up for a second account using an older age to get box 1 as well - if they remain as good as this (definitely worth $5) I will have samples for both age variations  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Mauve colored lip crayon and dark blue/black polish. I'm also considering doing that! I have a face cream collection and can always find room for more... haha!


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 20, 2014)

SophiaRae said:


> I literally had to argue with my mail carrier to give me my box today. I had mentioned earlier how I moved this month and had not been receiving my mail regularly. When I moved in I filled out the slip they place in your mailbox with my married and my maiden name. I'm a sucker for privacy so I always worry about potential employers googling me and finding a database worth of info. Basically if it's not something professional/bills I use my maiden name. Subscription boxes, giveaways, freebies, I use my maiden name. For some reason my mail carrier does not approve. I've changed my mail slip twice now to include both names and every time he removes it and puts a slip with only my married name on it. I really don't know what his bone to pick with me is, but it feels kinda personal. Long story short, I had to stalk my mailbox today and run out and ask him to leave my package. I honestly think he wouldn't have left it if I hadn't asked. At this point I'm beyond tired of arguing for something as basic as mail.


File a complaint with your local post office if this continues. We have mailed delivered to our house under several different names - mine, my maiden, my daughter's (whose last name is my maiden), the hubby and our businesses - including Zadidoll. I have a slip in our box containing all the names of those who reside here since our house has an apartment and we get their mail as well (despite the fact we're not suppose to).


----------



## SophiaRae (Sep 20, 2014)

zadidoll said:


> File a complaint with your local post office if this continues. We have mailed delivered to our house under several different names - mine, my maiden, my daughter's (whose last name is my maiden), the hubby and our businesses - including Zadidoll. I have a slip in our box containing all the names of those who reside here since our house has an apartment and we get their mail as well (despite the fact we're not suppose to).


Thanks everyone for the advice.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This is probably what I will end up doing if this continues. Aside from giveaways and freebies, (which are not must haves, but hey who can ever complain about a freebie), I also get anything dealing with my university years under my student (maiden) name. So alumni information or student loan bills are mail I just can not afford to miss. I have most of them set to auto draft but I'm old fashioned and still like to get a physical copy of my statements.


----------



## Spazkatt (Sep 21, 2014)

Ack, I just signed up for this hello subscription box #6...oopsies?


----------



## West Coast Beauty Addict (Sep 21, 2014)

I'm still waiting for mine in Nor Cal


----------



## chelsealady (Sep 21, 2014)

Got my box yesterday. I'm really happy about it. Not going to use the perfume but the rest I will. Can't wait for the next one.


----------



## MadamLeslie (Sep 21, 2014)

I got box 1 earlier this week. I was very pleased with the box contents. Thank you to @ for posting the link so that we could sign up.

That being said . . . 

My "daughter" will be receiving box 2 (hopefully) as I just signed up with her age being 19.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Spazkatt (Sep 21, 2014)

Do we know what the age break downs are for this box? I am seeing 2 versions on IG and as they both appear to have the Secret clinical deodorant I will be happy with either box!


----------



## onelilspark (Sep 21, 2014)

I got the one with the Dove.  I'm really happy with the box, especially for $5.  I use that deodorant and love it.  That alone makes the cost of the box worth it for me!


----------



## puzzlepopples (Sep 21, 2014)

Spazkatt said:


> Do we know what the age break downs are for this box? I am seeing 2 versions on IG and as they both appear to have the Secret clinical deodorant I will be happy with either box!


It seems like 35 and older are getting the box with the face creams and younger than 35 are getting the box with the nail polish and glossy balm.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 21, 2014)

I got the second variation so happy!


----------



## JaneSays (Sep 22, 2014)

puzzlepopples said:


> It seems like 35 and older are getting the box with the face creams and younger than 35 are getting the box with the nail polish and glossy balm.


That seems right to me.  I am 34 and got the glossy balm and nail polish.


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Sep 22, 2014)

Since there are box variations, is there a swap thread for the walmart box yet?


----------



## pink65419 (Sep 22, 2014)

Has anyone westcoast gotten their box yet?


----------



## puzzlepopples (Sep 22, 2014)

Still no box. My mail came really early today. I hope this new mail carrier keeps coming early! I wish I had ordered earlier because I want my box. lol I didn't order till the 10th so I think I'm in for a long wait.


----------



## pink65419 (Sep 22, 2014)

Westcoast finally got a box just checked mail box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kira685 (Sep 22, 2014)

SophiaRae said:


> Got my box today (was a hassle but not walmarts fault) and I got box #2. Don't really care for the Dove because I just bought the full size Davines Love from the birchbox shop but they'll make good stocking stuffers for my sister. They love the travel sized ones for when they go on trips with school clubs. Loved the color on the nail polish. It was a gorgeous teal blue.
> 
> ****not having to do with the actual box just a rant, feel free to stop reading ******* sorry didn't realize it would be that long
> 
> I literally had to argue with my mail carrier to give me my box today. I had mentioned earlier how I moved this month and had not been receiving my mail regularly. When I moved in I filled out the slip they place in your mailbox with my married and my maiden name. I'm a sucker for privacy so I always worry about potential employers googling me and finding a database worth of info. Basically if it's not something professional/bills I use my maiden name. Subscription boxes, giveaways, freebies, I use my maiden name. For some reason my mail carrier does not approve. I've changed my mail slip twice now to include both names and every time he removes it and puts a slip with only my married name on it. I really don't know what his bone to pick with me is, but it feels kinda personal. Long story short, I had to stalk my mailbox today and run out and ask him to leave my package. I honestly think he wouldn't have left it if I hadn't asked. At this point I'm beyond tired of arguing for something as basic as mail.


I feel like they have to deliver the mail according to the address, regardless of the name.. i still get the previous owner's mail, even though i bought the house 4 years ago lol


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Sep 22, 2014)

kira685 said:


> I feel like they have to deliver the mail according to the address, regardless of the name.. i still get the previous owner's mail, even though i bought the house 4 years ago lol


It was a fight for me to get them to STOP delivering the previous owner's mail.  (The previous owner of my condo was murdered by her estranged husband.  So there was no forwarding address.  After maybe 3-4 years, the mail slowed down to a trickle.  Now all I get is an occasional postcard for the husband regarding timeshares.  I'm not going to go to any effort to forward it to him in state prison, where he is serving a life term without the possibility of parole, because his strategy to get out of marriages was apparently to kill his wives -- he did it more than once.)

But then, I have actually gotten mail delivered to "Sneaky Burrito" at my address when I didn't want to tell someone (sending me a book to review) my real name.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Sep 22, 2014)

Good lord!   :wacko:


----------



## Emuhlyy (Sep 22, 2014)

Grrr, still no box here and I ordered on the 5th!!  I was positive it was going to come in the mail today.  I really want to know what colors I got for the nail polish and glossy balm.  (I'm 24, so I'm assuming I'll get box 2)


----------



## Kimsuebob (Sep 22, 2014)

puzzlepopples said:


> Still no box. My mail came really early today. I hope this new mail carrier keeps coming early! I wish I had ordered earlier because I want my box. lol I didn't order till the 10th so I think I'm in for a long wait.


I ordered on the 10th as well and got mine today (in AL) so it should be any day now.


----------



## nicolispicoli (Sep 22, 2014)

Just got mine on the West Coast today! I am 31 and I'm not sure which number my box is, but it had the deodorant, glossy balm, nail polish, pore vanisher packet, perfume sample as well as Dove shampoo, conditioner and dry oil. Totally not bad for $5!


----------



## puzzlepopples (Sep 22, 2014)

Kimsuebob said:


> I ordered on the 10th as well and got mine today (in AL) so it should be any day now.


That gives me hope. I'm in TN so hopefully it will be soon!


----------



## Brianna448 (Sep 22, 2014)

I got version 2 in Chicago, last week.  

Edited to add:  It's pretty cool for the money, but I got black nail polish.  Not exactly my style, but I guess I might use it for Halloween.  Maybe.


----------



## Toby Burke (Sep 22, 2014)

Brianna448 said:


> I got version 2 in Chicago, last week.
> 
> Edited to add: It's pretty cool for the money, but I got black nail polish. Not exactly my style, but I guess I might use it for Halloween. Maybe.


Mine looked black but was in fact a deep purple - seems to be the new fall color in polish. It looks very nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## West Coast Beauty Addict (Sep 22, 2014)

I am in Nor Cal and I got mine today.  I am 30 and got box #2.  I got a mocha lippie and a teal nail polish.


----------



## chaostheory (Sep 23, 2014)

I got a mocha lippie too and I won't use that color so that's disappointing. Maybe my mom will


----------



## Spazkatt (Sep 23, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> It was a fight for me to get them to STOP delivering the previous owner's mail.  (The previous owner of my condo was murdered by her estranged husband.  So there was no forwarding address.  After maybe 3-4 years, the mail slowed down to a trickle.  Now all I get is an occasional postcard for the husband regarding timeshares.  I'm not going to go to any effort to forward it to him in state prison, where he is serving a life term without the possibility of parole, because his strategy to get out of marriages was apparently to kill his wives -- he did it more than once.)
> 
> But then, I have actually gotten mail delivered to "Sneaky Burrito" at my address when I didn't want to tell someone (sending me a book to review) my real name.


I've also had mail delivered to me with just Spazkatt as the name.


----------



## Brittany13 (Sep 23, 2014)

Ugh I ordered on the 3rd and still no box in Washington.my mail has been boring me the past couple weeks, I think I'm going through sub box withdrawals. Must buy. more...lol


----------



## chaostheory (Sep 23, 2014)

Brittany13 said:


> Ugh I ordered on the 3rd and still no box in Washington.my mail has been boring me the past couple weeks, I think I'm going through sub box withdrawals. Must buy. more...lol


I got mine in Washington yesterday if that helps. Hopefully yours is coming soon!


----------



## feemia (Sep 23, 2014)

puzzlepopples said:


> It seems like 35 and older are getting the box with the face creams and younger than 35 are getting the box with the nail polish and glossy balm.


I wonder if I can change the age in my profile for next time.  I'm over 40, but I don't want the old lady box.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Sep 23, 2014)

I got both boxes and I much preferred the old lady box! 

Of course I _AM_ an old lady!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But I was so happy to get the Olay and L'Oreal over the Dove shampoo and conditioner samples.


----------



## feemia (Sep 23, 2014)

JolieFleurs said:


> I got both boxes and I much preferred the old lady box!
> 
> Of course I _AM_ an old lady!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> But I was so happy to get the Olay and L'Oreal over the Dove shampoo and conditioner samples.


I always say I'm old, but at 43 I still have skin like an oil slick.  I don't need heavy moisturizers.

I'm happy with the box overall because the antiperspirant is well worth the $5.  I'm anxious to see how it compares to Certain Dri.


----------



## AndreaPK (Sep 23, 2014)

Brittany13 said:


> Ugh I ordered on the 3rd and still no box in Washington.my mail has been boring me the past couple weeks, I think I'm going through sub box withdrawals. Must buy. more...lol


I ordered on the 4th, still no box in Oregon. I sent an email today to make sure it's all good. I'm kind of impatient. haha


----------



## JolieFleurs (Sep 23, 2014)

Y'all can track your packages...there's a tracking option on the right side of your dashboad page. It should tell you if it's shipped yet and where it is if it has.

Oh heck, wrong thread, sorry!


----------



## puzzlepopples (Sep 23, 2014)

feemia said:


> I wonder if I can change the age in my profile for next time.  I'm over 40, but I don't want the old lady box.


You can check the site to see if it will let you edit. If not you can always cancel and resub when it gets closer to time for the next box. I'm not sure if it will let you edit or not.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Sep 24, 2014)

Still no box for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope it comes soon because I don't want to have to call or email them. I hope it didn't get lost or stolen. I have a new mail person that just started this week so I hope he/she doesn't put it in the wrong box.


----------



## LadyK (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm super late to this party but signed up today and they are still taking subscriptions.  5$ is great for what is in these boxes.  I'll be excited to see what the Winter box is like!


----------



## puzzlepopples (Sep 26, 2014)

Since it's been over 2 weeks I called the 1800 number on the site. They took down my info and are going to send it to BrandShare and have them get back to me. Hopefully it will get here soon.


----------



## shy32 (Sep 26, 2014)

I got my box today, I'm 34 and got the younger box, I got the glossy Balm in petite plum and polish in get glowing (bright yellow)


----------



## puzzlepopples (Sep 26, 2014)

shy32 said:


> I got my box today, I'm 34 and got the younger box, I got the glossy Balm in petite plum and polish in get glowing (bright yellow)


Do you remember what day you ordered? I'm still waiting on mine and I'm impatient. lol


----------



## jocedun (Sep 26, 2014)

I ordered on September 9th and still haven't received my box... :-/


----------



## puzzlepopples (Sep 26, 2014)

jocedun said:


> I ordered on September 9th and still haven't received my box... :-/


I ordered on the 10th and called today. I gave them my order number and the guy said he'd forward it to someone with BrandShare and they are supposed to get back with me letting me know when/if it was shipped.


----------



## shy32 (Sep 26, 2014)

puzzlepopples said:


> Do you remember what day you ordered? I'm still waiting on mine and I'm impatient. lol


 I ordered on the 8th, I'm in Idaho. Hope you get yours soon!


----------



## Toby Burke (Sep 26, 2014)

puzzlepopples said:


> I ordered on the 10th and called today. I gave them my order number and the guy said he'd forward it to someone with BrandShare and they are supposed to get back with me letting me know when/if it was shipped.


Mine took 16 days to reach me. I ordered a 2nd box (different ages) on the 19th - so I am hoping it arrives the first full week of October.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Sep 26, 2014)

shy32 said:


> I ordered on the 8th, I'm in Idaho. Hope you get yours soon!


Thanks. Good to know that I'm not alone on it taking longer than the predicted time frame.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm really only a little concerned because we have a new mail lady that just started this week (or last week) so she's probably still getting used to the route. I'm sure she's fully capable of the job I'm just a crazy paranoid person. lol


----------



## BrierReviewer (Sep 27, 2014)

I'm in WA. I ordered on the 13th and got mine today. I'm very impressed with the value, I didn't know what to expect. I got the old lady box and I'm thrilled with it! I got the vintage wine lipstick, which I love. Just curious, did anyone get a different color?


----------



## Karise (Sep 27, 2014)

I ordered on the 19th and got my box in Ohio today.  I'm 34 and got the younger box with the shampoo. Was really wanting the anti aging stuff, oh well, next year? The nail polish color I got is a really dark yellow, between banana and mustard. Pretty hideous on my skin tone, my husband saw me applying it and called me banana hands. What are you gonna do? Was fun to get for $5, especially since the other two sub boxes I've ordered this month (PopSugar and BareMinerals) haven't even shipped yet.

(This was my first post h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> :drive: !)


----------



## JolieFleurs (Sep 27, 2014)

Welcome, 'nanner hands!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Emuhlyy (Sep 28, 2014)

I ordered on the 5th and still nothing. Beyond irritated that people who ordered 2 weeks AFTER I did have their box and I dont. Good thing it was only 5 bucks or I would be raising hell with someone. Guess it's time to give them a call!


----------



## puzzlepopples (Sep 28, 2014)

Emuhlyy said:


> I ordered on the 5th and still nothing. Beyond irritated that people who ordered 2 weeks AFTER I did have their box and I dont. Good thing it was only 5 bucks or I would be raising hell with someone. Guess it's time to give them a call!


I ordered on the 10th and I agree it is annoying that people that ordered after us are getting their boxes. I called Friday and they took down my info and said they'd give BrandShare my contact info so they could get back to me. Still haven't heard anything though. I hope you get yours soon.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Sep 28, 2014)

I asked Walmart about the Beauty Boxes and why someone that ordered 9 days after me got theirs and I still have nothing (totally not mad that the person got theirs lol glad they got it so fast but you know) this was their cruddy response. 

" Not every Beauty Box is the same, April, so that may account for the variable shipping times. Each box is hand-selected with products that fit your life-stage and are seasonally relevant. We'll process it right away, and you should receive it within a few weeks. We'll send you your next box every season: Spring, Summer, Fall, and Winter."

Okay, from what we've seen there are 2 boxes, one for under 35, one for 35 and older. There is no big variation within the boxes other than color of the lip product and nail polish. So are you really telling me it's taking longer to curate my box because I'm 33 and you have to take longer to select which nail polish and glossy balm to send me? No. If they were truly hand crafted and variations within box 1 and box 2 I would understand and be okay with that since they were trying to give me the best box for me. But I know they are giving Box 1 and Box 2 and the only thing that differs is the color, so that's just lame that they would say it's taking longer because they are hand selecting items relevant to me. 

Okay, rant over. LOL I just needed to vent. I'll get over it when my box comes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Sep 28, 2014)

Lmao joliefleurs


----------



## LadyK (Sep 28, 2014)

puzzlepopples said:


> I asked Walmart about the Beauty Boxes and why someone that ordered 9 days after me got theirs and I still have nothing (totally not mad that the person got theirs lol glad they got it so fast but you know) this was their cruddy response.
> 
> " Not every Beauty Box is the same, April, so that may account for the variable shipping times. Each box is hand-selected with products that fit your life-stage and are seasonally relevant. We'll process it right away, and you should receive it within a few weeks. We'll send you your next box every season: Spring, Summer, Fall, and Winter."
> 
> ...


Sounds like they've forgotten about the internet and those things called pictures.  LOL.  E-mails like those makes me want to respond "You know we can see other people's boxes right?"


----------



## tashb (Sep 28, 2014)

Emuhlyy said:


> I ordered on the 5th and still nothing. Beyond irritated that people who ordered 2 weeks AFTER I did have their box and I dont. Good thing it was only 5 bucks or I would be raising hell with someone. Guess it's time to give them a call!


I'm totally sharing in your frustration. When I first heard of this box in early September, I hesitated for about a week before I decided to just go for it. It's only $5.00, right? But I never got a confirmation e-mail and I tried over and over to sign into my account but it kept telling me I had an invalid PW/e-mail. So I tried the forgot password option and nothing was sent to my e-mail. I called them the first time, "Okay, we've had that complaint a couple times, let me send it over to IT and they'll get back to you." I called them a second time, "I see that you called, I wonder why no one got back to you. I'll send it back over and make a note so it gets escalated and you get a response." A week went by, I called again, "They had the wrong e-mail for you, you should get a confirmation now, etc, etc." The gentlemen I spoke to the last time I called had an attitude. He kept asking me to respell my last name and then asked me if my last name was something else. Uh, no. Still haven't heard anything back, the money has been taken out on the 9th of this month, and I'm planning on calling back tomorrow. Totally not doing this again.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Sep 28, 2014)

@@tashb   I never got a confirmation email for my first one. That's why I signed up for the second one the next day, thinking that something didn't go through. But they took the money for both and  I did get two boxes, so the first one went through on some level. But I cannot sign in with the email I used for that one! 

It's not worth the hassle for me to call, since I am happy to get two boxes, but I can see why you're upset.


----------



## Emuhlyy (Sep 29, 2014)

puzzlepopples said:


> I asked Walmart about the Beauty Boxes and why someone that ordered 9 days after me got theirs and I still have nothing (totally not mad that the person got theirs lol glad they got it so fast but you know) this was their cruddy response.
> 
> " Not every Beauty Box is the same, April, so that may account for the variable shipping times. Each box is hand-selected with products that fit your life-stage and are seasonally relevant. We'll process it right away, and you should receive it within a few weeks. We'll send you your next box every season: Spring, Summer, Fall, and Winter."
> 
> ...


I just sent them an email.  And I told them not to tell me it's taking forever because they're "hand selecting" my products, lol.  We'll see what they say!


----------



## puzzlepopples (Sep 29, 2014)

Emuhlyy said:


> I just sent them an email.  And I told them not to tell me it's taking forever because they're "hand selecting" my products, lol.  We'll see what they say!


Let me know what they say. I decided to go ahead and email them since I don't think they are going to get back to me after calling. I couldn't find the email at first but finally found it after scrolling far enough down in the confirmation email. Hopefully we will both hear something soon. I'm going to be very unhappy if it  got lost or stolen and they are just like oh well too bad.


----------



## Elena K (Sep 29, 2014)

I called them today and explained that I ordered on the 8th and still don't have the box   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. CS representative advised that my box was shipped and should be arriving any day now. She still took my email address (don't they have that in the system?), to have someone (shipping department?) send me shipping confirmation. We'll what happens...


----------



## puzzlepopples (Sep 29, 2014)

Elena K said:


> I called them today and explained that I ordered on the 8th and still don't have the box   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. CS representative advised that my box was shipped and should be arriving any day now. She still took my email address (don't they have that in the system?), to have someone (shipping department?) send me shipping confirmation. We'll what happens...


You got a better response that me by phone. The CS rep I talked too said they didn't have that info and would have to give someone from BrandShare my info and have them contact me. They didn't ask for my email, just my name, phone nbr, and order id. Of course, no one contacted me. I don't know why they can't just let us know WHEN it was shipped. How hard is it to say "oh your box was shipped on the 10th or 12th or whatever". Frustrating. I hope you get it soon.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 29, 2014)

I ordered the kids box and got it today, pretty satisfied with both box versions, but I won't use the hair oil from the kids box.


----------



## Spazkatt (Sep 29, 2014)

I got my box today and I am very impressed! I got the "younger box" I singed up with my actual age (31). I am really happy with the nail polish color, it's a teal blue color. The lip balm is very nice, I got it in a peachy color, but I would have preferred a brighter color. Unfortunately when I was taking the cap off I managed to smush it into the top and then smacked it on the car window, oops. So by that point I decided to swatch it instead of put it up for trade lol. I am excited to try the shampoo and conditioner it is perfect for my hair type. The pore vacuum cleaner is intriguing, I am looking forward to trying it out. The perfume is a pass for me and the foundation is take it or leave it. I did try the lightest shade which seemed to be a perfect fit for me, but I doubt I'll actually buy the foundation. I am the happiest about the secret deodorant, which I wanted to try anyways so basically that makes the box for me. I am excited for next quarters box. For the price this was an excellent box!


----------



## musiclover8201 (Sep 29, 2014)

So I ordered a box for myself and my mom we got the boxes which both are version 2 I'm 32 and she's 60....


----------



## Laura Etchison (Sep 29, 2014)

musiclover8201 said:


> So I ordered a box for myself and my mom we got the boxes which both are version 2 I'm 32 and she's 60....


Awhoops.  Wrong forum.  Don't mind me.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Sep 29, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> Awhoops.  Wrong forum.  Don't mind me.


LOL! When I read the original post I was like what in the world is she talking about. lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I had to double check the forum I was in. haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Laura Etchison (Sep 29, 2014)

puzzlepopples said:


> LOL! When I read the original post I was like what in the world is she talking about. lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I had to double check the forum I was in. haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It was funny -- It took me way too long to realize where my post 'went'.  Sheesh.  The risks of having more than one tab open to MUT.

Sorry to confuzzle Ms Puzzle!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Sep 29, 2014)

Wow I ordered a second box with an older age last weekend and I already got it today. Hope everyone gets there box soon. Tracking was never sent and no notification given either.

Is there a swap page for this box? I really want to try the coral shade of the glossy balm and trade the vintage wine lipstick.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Sep 30, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> It was funny -- It took me way too long to realize where my post 'went'.  Sheesh.  The risks of having more than one tab open to MUT.
> 
> Sorry to confuzzle Ms Puzzle!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It gave me a good laugh, which I needed since they are taking forever to send my box. Someone that ordered 10 days after me has theirs but none for me. Maybe they'll reply to my email soon. Thanks for the laugh though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Toby Burke (Sep 30, 2014)

Shayleemeadows said:


> Wow I ordered a second box with an older age last weekend and I already got it today. Hope everyone gets there box soon. Tracking was never sent and no notification given either.
> 
> Is there a swap page for this box? I really want to try the coral shade of the glossy balm and trade the vintage wine lipstick.


That's fast - I ordered mine on the 19th and am still waiting (took 16 days last time)


----------



## Laura Etchison (Sep 30, 2014)

puzzlepopples said:


> It gave me a good laugh, which I needed since they are taking forever to send my box. Someone that ordered 10 days after me has theirs but none for me. Maybe they'll reply to my email soon. Thanks for the laugh though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You're very welcome!  I hope you receive the box soon!  I really wish they had sent shipping notifications for everyone.  

Hopefully they'll learn that doing so will reduce the amount of work on their part to track down boxes.  Or they could at least send a "Hey, your box shipped" update.  I feel your GRRRRR.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Sep 30, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> You're very welcome!  I hope you receive the box soon!  I really wish they had sent shipping notifications for everyone.
> 
> Hopefully they'll learn that doing so will reduce the amount of work on their part to track down boxes.  Or they could at least send a "Hey, your box shipped" update.  I feel your GRRRRR.


Or at least reply to an email! All I ask is that they actually reply letting me know what day it shipped. How hard can it be to type "your box shipped on September (fill in date)" and click send. lol


----------



## Tamara76 (Sep 30, 2014)

I ordered my box on the 15th and my daughter's on the 19th, but haven't received either.  I called the 800# and the guy was really nice, but unable to tell me an exact shipment date.  He said they are taking 2-3 weeks on average and I should receive the first one no later than next week and the 2nd one no later than the week after.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Sep 30, 2014)

Tamara76 said:


> I ordered my box on the 15th and my daughter's on the 19th, but haven't received either.  I called the 800# and the guy was really nice, but unable to tell me an exact shipment date.  He said they are taking 2-3 weeks on average and I should receive the first one no later than next week and the 2nd one no later than the week after.


It will be 3 weeks tomorrow (ordered on the 10th) for me and still no box. I tried emailing them but they didn't reply and the guy I talked to when I called said he wasn't able to pull up any info but would have someone from BrandShare contact me but they didn't. He was nice and did what he could but I wish BrandShare would at least reply to my email. 

If I don't have a box or response by Oct. 10th I'm cancelling and contacting my CC company. I wouldn't be so mad if someone would at least make an effort to get back to me.


----------



## britty (Sep 30, 2014)

I broke down and ordered a second box... Except 10 years older! Really... For $5 who can beat it?


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Sep 30, 2014)

I called today (ordered on the 8th).  Robert, who took my info to pass on to Walmart, told me that there were shipping delays because of the Chicago air traffic control fire.  Except that happened on Fri, 9/26 which is 18 days after I placed the order.  Um, I don't think so.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Sep 30, 2014)

AngeBrooklyn said:


> I called today (ordered on the 8th).  Robert, who took my info to pass on to Walmart, told me that there were shipping delays because of the Chicago air traffic control fire.  Except that happened on Fri, 9/26 which is 18 days after I placed the order.  Um, I don't think so.


I think they like to pull random excuses out of their rears. It's like they send out an email and say "ok if people complain about not getting their box just use this as an excuse". It's really getting frustrating. I had reservation about ordering in the first place and now I'm wishing I hadn't.


----------



## Toby Burke (Sep 30, 2014)

britty said:


> I broke down and ordered a second box... Except 10 years older! Really... For $5 who can beat it?


Did the same  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Emuhlyy (Sep 30, 2014)

AngeBrooklyn said:


> I called today (ordered on the 8th).  Robert, who took my info to pass on to Walmart, told me that there were shipping delays because of the Chicago air traffic control fire.  Except that happened on Fri, 9/26 which is 18 days after I placed the order.  Um, I don't think so.


Wow, that's ridiculous.  I sent an email yesterday and didn't get a response.  I'm seriously just curious as to what the issue is.  Plenty of ladies have received a box.. some even two!! Why is it taking almost a month for me to get mine?? :bringiton:


----------



## puzzlepopples (Sep 30, 2014)

Emuhlyy said:


> Wow, that's ridiculous.  I sent an email yesterday and didn't get a response.  I'm seriously just curious as to what the issue is.  Plenty of ladies have received a box.. some even two!! Why is it taking almost a month for me to get mine?? :bringiton:


I think I'll join the angry mob  :bringiton:   :bandit:   :drive: (getaway car)


----------



## shy32 (Oct 1, 2014)

Tobygirl said:


> Did the same  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 me too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puzzlepopples (Oct 1, 2014)

Very small update. I posted on BrandShare's FB page about my box and they actually responded. They just asked for contact info so they could address the issue so I sent them a private message with my email because I'm not posting my email on facebook. We'll see if they get back to me.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Oct 1, 2014)

@@puzzlepopples  They need to comp you the rest of the year!

I cannot believe what some of y'all are going through, especially since most of us had no trouble at all.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Oct 1, 2014)

JolieFleurs said:


> @@puzzlepopples  They need to comp you the rest of the year!
> 
> I cannot believe what some of y'all are going through, especially since most of us had no trouble at all.


Hey, I'd take that. lol All I really want is my box though. How hard is it to throw the stuff for box 2 in the box and stick my address on it and ship it? Or at least reply to an email. Ugh. 

I posted on FB Monday and just got a response today but maybe it won't take that long for them to reply back. We'll see.


----------



## Toby Burke (Oct 1, 2014)

I got my second box (box 1) today - a week earlier than expected  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lindzebra (Oct 1, 2014)

I ordered on the 9th and still haven't received my box...


----------



## mckondik (Oct 1, 2014)

Got both of my boxes, but the youngster box was missing the nail polish.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Oct 1, 2014)

lindzebra said:


> I ordered on the 9th and still haven't received my box...


You're not alone. I ordered  on the 10th and haven't received mine. Someone on here ordered on the 5th and another person on the 8th and no box. Irritating!


----------



## lindzebra (Oct 1, 2014)

puzzlepopples said:


> You're not alone. I ordered on the 10th and haven't received mine. Someone on here ordered on the 5th and another person on the 8th and no box. Irritating!


If I don't get it by the 9th of this month, I will definitely ask for a refund. What a bummer!


----------



## puzzlepopples (Oct 1, 2014)

lindzebra said:


> If I don't get it by the 9th of this month, I will definitely ask for a refund. What a bummer!


I'm with you. I'm giving it a month, so if I don't have anything by the 10th I'll ask for a refund and if they refuse I'll be contacting my CC company. It's a pain trying to reach them though. I emailed Monday and never got a response but posted on their (BrandShare) FB page yesterday and they responded today asking for my contact info. I sent them a private message (because I'm obviously not leaving my contact info on an public forum lol) and hopefully I will get a response within the next day or two. I will post here as soon as I hear something.


----------



## Tamara76 (Oct 1, 2014)

Got both boxes this afternoon. 

Box #1 (older box) was ordered 09/15/14 and Box #2 (younger box) was ordered 9/19/14.

I received the Iced Mauve CG Lipstick - I think it's a pretty color. I can't remember when I last purchased a CG lipstick!  

My daughter received the CG Glossy Days Nail Polish in #670 "Get Glowing" - it's a bright yellow that she's excited to use for candy corn nail art (lol).  She also received the L'Oreal Glossy Balm in Petite Plum, which is awesome! It is just like the Clinique Chubby Sticks - the formula feels similarly moisturizing and I think it may be even more pigmented - the color is pretty dark, but really nice.

My daughter and I traded a few items - she got the Juicy Couture perfume from my box and I got the deoderant and Glossy Balm (too dark for a tween) from her box.

For $10 total (2 boxes), we are pretty happy!


----------



## Emuhlyy (Oct 1, 2014)

puzzlepopples said:


> Very small update. I posted on BrandShare's FB page about my box and they actually responded. They just asked for contact info so they could address the issue so I sent them a private message with my email because I'm not posting my email on facebook. We'll see if they get back to me.


Hm, I'm going to try this!! No response from the email I sent three days ago.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Oct 1, 2014)

Emuhlyy said:


> Hm, I'm going to try this!! No response from the email I sent three days ago.


I just saw your post on Facebook. Hopefully we will hear something soon because this is not cool.


----------



## casey anne (Oct 1, 2014)

lindzebra said:


> I ordered on the 9th and still haven't received my box...


Ditto.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Oct 1, 2014)

It seems like there are several of us having issues getting our boxes. I wonder if they had some sort of glitch in the system causing some orders to get "lost" and never packaged and shipped. With so many people saying they never received anything it's seems like more of an issue with the boxes not being shipped rather than an issues with getting lost in the mail. Maybe they had such a high volume of orders some went missing. Hopefully they'll be able to pull them up with our order numbers. I suggest sending emails and contacting them via Facebook. So far Facebook has been the only place I've gotten a response.


----------



## jocedun (Oct 1, 2014)

I also emailed a few days ago about my missing 9th order and haven't heard anything. They had no problems taking money out of my account ASAP so I really don't understand why I haven't received my box yet. And I hate, hate posting for customer service on company Facebook pages so I'm really hesitant to do that. I just don't like other people knowing my business, as weird as that sounds. Ugh. I will call this week and hope for the best.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Oct 1, 2014)

jocedun said:


> I also emailed a few days ago about my missing 9th order and haven't heard anything. They had no problems taking money out of my account ASAP so I really don't understand why I haven't received my box yet. And I hate, hate posting for customer service on company Facebook pages so I'm really hesitant to do that. Ugh. Maybe I will call this week.


I always prefer calling or emailing. I use FB as a last resort but when they couldn't give me any answers when I called and refused to email me back with answers I went to FB. I'm sure it wasn't seen by many because I was the first person to even post to their wall. lol


----------



## puzzlepopples (Oct 2, 2014)

Someone finally emailed me. He said he contacted the distribution center to get my tracking and they should get back to him by the end of the day or early tomorrow. He's going to email me as soon as he hears back. Hopefully it will be soon.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Oct 3, 2014)

And he lied. He said he'd emailed me a tracking number this morning and he did not Ugh.


----------



## LadyK (Oct 3, 2014)

puzzlepopples said:


> And he lied. He said he'd emailed me a tracking number this morning and he did not Ugh.


I'm really sorry.  Your experience sounds like a nightmare.  I signed up much later than everyone and now I'm worried about the issues you guys are having.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Oct 3, 2014)

@@puzzlepopples  It's like a freaking soap opera. I keep tuning in to see WTF happens ( or doesn't) next!


----------



## casey anne (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm with the rest of you - signed up on Sept. 9 and haven't received my box. Since it's only $5, I may cancel my account and just re-sign up. Dumb or smart??


----------



## puzzlepopples (Oct 3, 2014)

casey anne said:


> I'm with the rest of you - signed up on Sept. 9 and haven't received my box. Since it's only $5, I may cancel my account and just re-sign up. Dumb or smart??


For me I wouldn't do that because they are still getting your money without following through on their end. I would send BrandShare a private message through Facebook with your email and order number. That's the best way to get answers. I just replied to his email in a nice way to see if it would light a fire under his butt. lol I probably won't hear anything until at least Monday because he probably won't be working weekends. Ugh



JolieFleurs said:


> @@puzzlepopples  It's like a freaking soap opera. I keep tuning in to see WTF happens ( or doesn't) next!


I know. It shouldn't be this much trouble to get what you ordered and paid for!



LadyK said:


> I'm really sorry.  Your experience sounds like a nightmare.  I signed up much later than everyone and now I'm worried about the issues you guys are having.


I wouldn't really start to worry unless it's been more than 2 weeks. Most people that signed up after me are getting their boxes without any issues.


----------



## casey anne (Oct 3, 2014)

puzzlepopples said:


> For me I wouldn't do that because they are still getting your money without following through on their end. I would send BrandShare a private message through Facebook with your email and order number. That's the best way to get answers. I just replied to his email in a nice way to see if it would light a fire under his butt. lol I probably won't hear anything until at least Monday because he probably won't be working weekends. Ugh
> 
> I know. It shouldn't be this much trouble to get what you ordered and paid for!
> 
> I wouldn't really start to worry unless it's been more than 2 weeks. Most people that signed up after me are getting their boxes without any issues.


I found their page on Facebook. Messaging now! Thanks @@puzzlepopples !!


----------



## puzzlepopples (Oct 3, 2014)

casey anne said:


> I found their page on Facebook. Messaging now! Thanks @@puzzlepopples !!


You're welcome. I hate using FB to get CS but when they can't give you info when you call and when they don't respond when you email CS you gotta do what you gotta do. lol We did pay $5, so we should get what we paid for or get our money back. I can't afford to donate $5 to Walmart or BrandShare. lol


----------



## casey anne (Oct 3, 2014)

puzzlepopples said:


> You're welcome. I hate using FB to get CS but when they can't give you info when you call and when they don't respond when you email CS you gotta do what you gotta do. lol We did pay $5, so we should get what we paid for or get our money back. I can't afford to donate $5 to Walmart or BrandShare. lol


That is an excellent point!


----------



## Jen51 (Oct 3, 2014)

I put a message about my missing box that was ordered on the 10th on their Facebook page.  I know it's only $5, but I paid for it and should get what I paid for.  Maybe they will do something about it since everyone can see it.  They have been happily ignoring all the emails I have been sending them.


----------



## Emuhlyy (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm starting to think I'm not even going to get mine..


----------



## puzzlepopples (Oct 3, 2014)

Emuhlyy said:


> I'm starting to think I'm not even going to get mine..


Same here. I had a glimpse of hope when someone emailed me yesterday but in the email he said he would get back to me today and well, nothing. The company is in NY so it's 5:30 their time so that means no email until at least Monday but at the rate they are going I won't hear anything then either.


----------



## tashb (Oct 3, 2014)

Even if I didn't hear anything from them and still cannot sign into my account, I finally received my box (variation #2) after almost a month. I'm happy that I did get it, and think the value of it is great for just $5 dollars, but I probably won't be giving my CC information again (blocked the card they have on file).


----------



## puzzlepopples (Oct 3, 2014)

tashb said:


> Even if I didn't hear anything from them and still cannot sign into my account, I finally received my box (variation #2) after almost a month. I'm happy that I did get it, and think the value of it is great for just $5 dollars, but I probably won't be giving my CC information again (blocked the card they have on file).


Do you remember the exact day you signed up? It's been a little over 3 weeks for me. Glad you finally got your box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Elena K (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm getting really frustrated. I've been waiting for this silly box since 8th. If I don't get it tomorrow I'll call them again.



jocedun said:


> I also emailed a few days ago about my missing 9th order and haven't heard anything. They had no problems taking money out of my account ASAP so I really don't understand why I haven't received my box yet. And I hate, hate posting for customer service on company Facebook pages so I'm really hesitant to do that. I just don't like other people knowing my business, as weird as that sounds. Ugh. I will call this week and hope for the best.


I hear you on not wanting your business all over Facebook. If it makes you feel any better, there is an option of sending PM to the company, but I really prefer email or calling them.


----------



## mfprice2008 (Oct 4, 2014)

I signed up for 2 boxes - one on the 3-4, around the same time I saw it on here, and the other around the 10th. I've received both boxes.

I will say that the one I ordered second took longer to get here than the first one.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 5, 2014)

Karise said:


> I ordered on the 19th and got my box in Ohio today.  I'm 34 and got the younger box with the shampoo. Was really wanting the anti aging stuff, oh well, next year? The nail polish color I got is a really dark yellow, between banana and mustard. Pretty hideous on my skin tone, my husband saw me applying it and called me banana hands. What are you gonna do? Was fun to get for $5, especially since the other two sub boxes I've ordered this month (PopSugar and BareMinerals) haven't even shipped yet.
> 
> (This was my first post h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> :drive: !)


Welcome!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 6, 2014)

So sorry to hear you are all having problems with your boxes, I hope you all get your boxes soon.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 6, 2014)

Target Beauty Boxes are on sale if anyone is interested  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/134537-target-beauty-box-fall-2014/


----------



## puzzlepopples (Oct 6, 2014)

Ugh, the guy that originally emailed me STILL hasn't emailed me back. He said I would hear back from him Friday. This is horrible customer service.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Oct 6, 2014)

Well for God's sake, this is beyond ridiculous. 

Is it a BrandShare person or a WalMart person? Should we all start leaving messages on their FB page? (Not in a mean way, just asking what's up?)


----------



## casey anne (Oct 6, 2014)

JolieFleurs said:


> Well for God's sake, this is beyond ridiculous.
> 
> Is it a BrandShare person or a WalMart person? Should we all start leaving messages on their FB page? (Not in a mean way, just asking what's up?)


I sent them a message on their Facebook page on Friday. Have not heard a thing.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Oct 6, 2014)

JolieFleurs said:


> Well for God's sake, this is beyond ridiculous.
> 
> Is it a BrandShare person or a WalMart person? Should we all start leaving messages on their FB page? (Not in a mean way, just asking what's up?)


The guy that emailed me was a BrandShare person. His original email was very nice but I'm angry because he lied. I find it very unprofessional to tell someone they will hear something from you by Friday and Monday rolls around and you don't have the common decency to let them know something. Even if he didn't hear back from the distribution center, how hard would it have been to send me an email apologizing for the delay and letting me know he was still looking into it! This is one of the worst CS experiences I have ever had.


----------



## Emuhlyy (Oct 6, 2014)

I just got an email from Nick at Brandshare:

Hi Emily,
 
I apologize for getting back to you so late about this. I’m having trouble finding your order in our system, do you mind forwarding me your initial confirmation email so I can confirm your information with our Distribution Center? Let me know.
 
[SIZE=medium]Walmart Sample Box Team[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]BrandShare Customer Care[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]646.476.6088 x 218[/SIZE]
 
 
My order apparently just disappeared.  Awesome. :angry:


----------



## puzzlepopples (Oct 6, 2014)

Emuhlyy said:


> I just got an email from Nick at Brandshare:
> 
> Hi Emily,
> 
> ...


Does Nick's last name start with an S? I'm angry but not angry enough to post his full name lol My email Thursday was also from a Nick and he's the one that never got back to me. He didn't say he couldn't find my info but he said he had contacted the DC with my info and would send me my tracking number Friday. I emailed him back today and still nothing. I hope you have better luck with him...


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Oct 6, 2014)

Emuhlyy said:


> I just got an email from Nick at Brandshare:
> 
> Hi Emily,
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting.  I just left a msg about my missing box.


----------



## Padawan (Oct 6, 2014)

So I also had an issue with my account just disappearing, but my card got charged for a box I bought. I emailed them and within a couple of hours, the infamous Nick S got back to me and said he would look into it and I would know something soon. I waited patiently and nothing. I kept writing back to Nick directly (rather than the generic customer service address) and no replies.

Just when I was going to give up and file a dispute, Doug wrote to me and apologized for Nick not getting back, and asked for my info. He overnighted my box to me, then followed up to make sure I got my box and all was OK. He was wonderful! His email is [email protected] 

Perhaps you ladies having issues can write to him, explain how useless Nick is, and see what he can do?

He seems very happy to help and works quickly.


----------



## Emuhlyy (Oct 6, 2014)

Padawan said:


> So I also had an issue with my account just disappearing, but my card got charged for a box I bought. I emailed them and within a couple of hours, the infamous Nick S got back to me and said he would look into it and I would know something soon. I waited patiently and nothing. I kept writing back to Nick directly (rather than the generic customer service address) and no replies.
> 
> Just when I was going to give up and file a dispute, Doug wrote to me and apologized for Nick not getting back, and asked for my info. He overnighted my box to me, then followed up to make sure I got my box and all was OK. He was wonderful! His email is [email protected]
> 
> ...


Emailed Doug too.  Thanks!


----------



## Padawan (Oct 6, 2014)

Emuhlyy said:


> Emailed Doug too.  Thanks!


Tell us if it works out for you. I hope you get a reply soon!


----------



## puzzlepopples (Oct 6, 2014)

Padawan said:


> So I also had an issue with my account just disappearing, but my card got charged for a box I bought. I emailed them and within a couple of hours, the infamous Nick S got back to me and said he would look into it and I would know something soon. I waited patiently and nothing. I kept writing back to Nick directly (rather than the generic customer service address) and no replies.
> 
> Just when I was going to give up and file a dispute, Doug wrote to me and apologized for Nick not getting back, and asked for my info. He overnighted my box to me, then followed up to make sure I got my box and all was OK. He was wonderful! His email is [email protected]
> 
> ...


Thank you! I just sent him an email and hopefully he will be better at responding than his coworker.

I'm also beginning to think I have super slow mail. Swaggable mailed me a free bag of dog treats as a free sample to review, they sent them on Aug. 28 and I JUST got them today Oct. 6!! Insane. 

Thanks again for leaving this info.


----------



## casey anne (Oct 6, 2014)

Doug is the best. Responded to my email within an hour and is personally seeing that my box gets shipped out...

So those of you who are having the same issue... do you think we'll receive future boxes? Or time to cancel until the winter box?


----------



## Emuhlyy (Oct 6, 2014)

Doug responded:

Hi Emily,
 
Thanks for this.    We'll send you out a new Beauty Box, while we track down the original one, so you're not waiting any longer.
 
It'll go out tomorrow morning via USPS.
 
Thanks for your patience.
 
Doug
Walmart/BrandShare Sample Box Team
 
 
 
I'm just happy I'm finally (hopefully) getting a box!


----------



## puzzlepopples (Oct 6, 2014)

Wow, Doug already got back to me. He said Nick's team is still working to track my box (um, if you've been trying to track it since Thursday I don't think you're going to find it) and apologized that no one updated me. He said they would ship me a new box tomorrow morning and just asked that I confirm my mailing address. 

I just want updates. If they were having issues tracking the box they could have emailed me back to let me know. Communication is key. Just let the customer know you are doing all you can to make the situation right.


----------



## casey anne (Oct 6, 2014)

puzzlepopples said:


> Wow, Doug already got back to me. He said Nick's team is still working to track my box (um, if you've been trying to track it since Thursday I don't think you're going to find it) and apologized that no one updated me. He said they would ship me a new box tomorrow morning and just asked that I confirm my mailing address.
> 
> I just want updates. If they were having issues tracking the box they could have emailed me back to let me know. Communication is key. Just let the customer know you are doing all you can to make the situation right.


I told Doug I appreciated him  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and asked for advice on what to do with our accounts so we receive future boxes...


----------



## puzzlepopples (Oct 6, 2014)

casey anne said:


> I told Doug I appreciated him  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and asked for advice on what to do with our accounts so we receive future boxes...


I thanked him many times in my email.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm sure Nick was researching my box but I would have appreciated an email update even if it was just to say he was still looking into it. Just to let me know he didn't forget about me. lol Let me know if Doug responds about future boxes. I want to make sure my account information is in the system and will pop up for future deliveries. I don't want to go through this again! 

I think with future boxes it said we wouldn't be charged until the box actually shipped. So hopefully that means we won't be billed unless our order is actually filled and sent. I'd rather my order get lost and my account not be charged than my account get charged but my order not filled.


----------



## Padawan (Oct 6, 2014)

Yay! I'm excited that Doug is working hard for you ladies. Hopefully this all gets fixed as quickly and painlessly as my problem was.

I wonder if he is cursing the person who gave out his email now, lol.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Oct 6, 2014)

Padawan said:


> Yay! I'm excited that Doug is working hard for you ladies. Hopefully this all gets fixed as quickly and painlessly as my problem was.
> 
> I wonder if he is cursing the person who gave out his email now, lol.


Probably. lol But hey, you have one person cursing you but doesn't know it's you their cursing and a bunch of people here thanking you and we can actually tell you how much we appreciate you for posting his email.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So, thank you again.


----------



## casey anne (Oct 6, 2014)

I heard back from Doug:

Hi Casey,
 
No reason to cancel and re-up.    Of the 50,000+ subscribers, there were only 20 or so that we're not delivered or bounced back due to bad addresses.
 
Your next box will arrive with no issues.
 
Thanks again for your patience and understanding
 
Doug
 
**My only gripe here is that I do not have a bad address. But, whatever! This is getting  resolved! Yay to my BFF Doug!


----------



## puzzlepopples (Oct 6, 2014)

casey anne said:


> I heard back from Doug:
> 
> Hi Casey,
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting. It's good to know we don't need to unsub and resub. I know my address isn't bad either (unless they messed up on their end and typed in the wrong address). I double checked my address on my account page and it's correct. I sent him an email with my correct address so hopefully we will all be getting our boxes soon. I bet they didn't expect to be flooded with 50,000+ subscriptions lol


----------



## Padawan (Oct 6, 2014)

puzzlepopples said:


> Probably. lol But hey, you have one person cursing you but doesn't know it's you their cursing and a bunch of people here thanking you and we can actually tell you how much we appreciate you for posting his email.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So, thank you again.


Haha, you're right. I'd rather help the ladies of MUT, so it is nice to know you are finally getting answers (and hopefully your boxes!). I owe a lot to MUT for all the discounts and stuff I find through here, although my pocketbook would occasionally beg to differ!


----------



## girlwithclass (Oct 6, 2014)

Padawan said:


> Yay! I'm excited that Doug is working hard for you ladies. Hopefully this all gets fixed as quickly and painlessly as my problem was.
> 
> I wonder if he is cursing the person who gave out his email now, lol.


lmao thinking about this made me laugh so hard. I am so so so glad you shared it, though! I am one of the "20 or so" who never received a box! I ordered on September 8th :/ I've called the 800 # several times, had my info forwarded, played the waiting game some more, finally got an e-mail from Nick about trying to track down my box, and then never heard from anyone after that. Sooo.. just sent an e-mail to Doug, hopefully he is much more helpful. haha


----------



## puzzlepopples (Oct 6, 2014)

girlwithclass said:


> lmao thinking about this made me laugh so hard. I am so so so glad you shared it, though! I am one of the "20 or so" who never received a box! I ordered on September 8th :/ I've called the 800 # several times, had my info forwarded, played the waiting game some more, finally got an e-mail from Nick about trying to track down my box, and then never heard from anyone after that. Sooo.. just sent an e-mail to Doug, hopefully he is much more helpful. haha


Nick needs to learn how to follow up. lol Even if he doesn't have an answer, it's nice to hear from someone so you know something is being done! Doug got back to me in less than an hour so you should hear from him tomorrow (since it's late now). I hope he's able to resolve your issue quickly. I'm sure you know I'm in the "20 or so" as well from all the whining I've been doing here. lol


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Oct 6, 2014)

Does anyone have Nick's email address?  If so, please PM me.  I called him, and he returned my call advising that he's checking with the DC on my box, but then asked me to send him my original email confirmation.  Issue of course is that he didn't give me his email, and I didn't have it since I *CALLED* him. TIA!


----------



## jocedun (Oct 6, 2014)

My Facebook message from a few days ago has not been answered, along with my email from more than a week ago. I emailed Doug, as recommended, and I am really hoping that he actually gets back to me.

I honestly can't even believe what a gong show this has been. It's incomprehensible.


----------



## girlwithclass (Oct 7, 2014)

puzzlepopples said:


> Nick needs to learn how to follow up. lol Even if he doesn't have an answer, it's nice to hear from someone so you know something is being done! Doug got back to me in less than an hour so you should hear from him tomorrow (since it's late now). I hope he's able to resolve your issue quickly. I'm sure you know I'm in the "20 or so" as well from all the whining I've been doing here. lol


haha exactly! I think I've definitely been pretty patient so a follow up is always nice.. Even if it's just a "hey, haven't forgotten about you." I hate having to keep checking in constantly and feeling like I am pestering them just to get anything done :/

Luckily Doug got back to me yesterday and said they would ship me out a replacement beauty box and see what happened to my missing box so it doesn't happen again. Whew!


----------



## puzzlepopples (Oct 7, 2014)

And BrandShare deleted all of our comments on Facebook. I'm not really surprised by that. At this point as long as the box I paid for shows up SOON I don't even care. Honestly, I was going back to see if I could delete a post but whatever. I hope Doug follows through and has a new box on the way to me.


----------



## britty (Oct 7, 2014)

Y'all's comments have me so nervous about my second box... My first box came in fine, but I waitied to order the second last week (I've already been charged).  I guess only time will tell, if I don't have it within the next week or so I guess I'll wind up emailing Doug as well. 

Hopefully they learned their lesson and will send tracking notices next time!


----------



## puzzlepopples (Oct 7, 2014)

britty said:


> Y'all's comments have me so nervous about my second box... My first box came in fine, but I waitied to order the second last week (I've already been charged).  I guess only time will tell, if I don't have it within the next week or so I guess I'll wind up emailing Doug as well.
> 
> Hopefully they learned their lesson and will send tracking notices next time!


I read somewhere (I've read so many blogs about this that I can't keep them straight) that a blogger asked why they didn't send tracking and they told her that for the first box they weren't doing tracking but starting with the Winter box they would send tracking once your box shipped. We'll see...


----------



## LadyK (Oct 7, 2014)

The box I ordered last week came yesterday.  I was really surprised!  I got the under 35 box and was happy with the value.  The nail polish is the teal color and the loreal gloss is in "innocent coral".  I will definitely use the secret and shampoo/conditioner/hot oil.  Not too excited about the perfume or foundation peelies but the rest of the box is worth it.  I'm looking forward to seeing what they offer in the winter box!


----------



## lindzebra (Oct 7, 2014)

The infamous Doug said that they're sending out a replacement box. Fingers crossed!


----------



## LadyK (Oct 7, 2014)

lindzebra said:


> The infamous Doug said that they're sending out a replacement box. Fingers crossed!


I wonder if Doug will ever read this forum. lol.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Oct 7, 2014)

LadyK said:


> I wonder if Doug will ever read this forum. lol.


If he does he'll learn an important lesson...Never mess with a woman and her beauty products! lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jocedun (Oct 7, 2014)

Doug needs a raise.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Oct 7, 2014)

jocedun said:


> Doug needs a raise.


I agree especially since he's picking up Nick's slack! Well, I'll hold to the raise thing as long as this box shows up!


----------



## jocedun (Oct 7, 2014)

puzzlepopples said:


> I agree especially since he's picking up Nick's slack! Well, I'll hold to the raise thing as long as this box shows up!


That's true, we'd better not get ahead of ourselves... I will recommend his promotion when box is in hand!


----------



## JolieFleurs (Oct 8, 2014)

Well, did any of y'all get those allegedly over-nighted boxes yet??


----------



## Padawan (Oct 8, 2014)

He overnighted mine, I don't know that he did that for everyone.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Oct 8, 2014)

Oh, okay..thanks for clearing that up for me. For some reason I was thinking he did it for everyone, and I wasn't seeing anyone posting that they got theirs.


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Oct 8, 2014)

I just got the following response from Doug:



> Hi Janine,
> 
> 
> We've had a few that have been lost via the USPS during that timeframe.
> ...


Hopefully Nick doesn't drop the ball! haha


----------



## Emuhlyy (Oct 8, 2014)

It has been 2 days since I've talked to Doug and still no box.. I don't know why he would overnight a couple and not everybody's. Tomorrow makes a month since I was charged. I'm still not confident that I'll receive my box. Hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Oct 8, 2014)

Emuhlyy said:


> It has been 2 days since I've talked to Doug and still no box.. I don't know why he would overnight a couple and not everybody's. Tomorrow makes a month since I was charged. I'm still not confident that I'll receive my box. Hopefully tomorrow.


Same here. I think they should stay consistent. If you overnight some you need to overnight all. Hopefully we will get them soon. Friday will be a month since they took my money.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Oct 8, 2014)

puzzlepopples said:


> . Friday will be a month since they took my money.


[SIZE=14.3999996185303px] [/SIZE]



puzzlepopples said:


> Tomorrow makes a month since I was charged.


[SIZE=14.3999996185303px]Sounds like all y'all who are having trouble bought about[/SIZE] the same time? Hopefully just a weird glitch.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Oct 8, 2014)

> I think they should stay consistent. If you overnight some you need to overnight all.



In all fairness, it's possible she was the first person Doug spoke to about this and he may not have realized there were going to be dozens more.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Oct 8, 2014)

JolieFleurs said:


> In all fairness, it's possible she was the first person Doug spoke to about this and he may not have realized there were going to be dozens more.


This is true. I can understand that. I'm just wondering if anyone else was sent their replacements overnight.


----------



## Elena K (Oct 8, 2014)

puzzlepopples said:


> I read somewhere (I've read so many blogs about this that I can't keep them straight) that a blogger asked why they didn't send tracking and they told her that for the first box they weren't doing tracking but starting with the Winter box they would send tracking once your box shipped. We'll see...


provided that we still around after the mess that the first box was for some of us. I'm still waiting for mine   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I have only called them once (over a week ago). I guest it's time to contact them again.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Oct 8, 2014)

Elena K said:


> provided that we still around after the mess that the first box was for some of us. I'm still waiting for mine   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I have only called them once (over a week ago). I guest it's time to contact them again.


Yeah, I'm still waiting on mine too. They said they would ship me a new one but we'll see if it actually gets here.


----------



## Padawan (Oct 8, 2014)

puzzlepopples said:


> Same here. I think they should stay consistent. If you overnight some you need to overnight all. Hopefully we will get them soon. Friday will be a month since they took my money.


Maybe I shouldn't have said he overnighted it to me, because that seems to have driven up expectations, and I had no intention of doing that. This happened over two weeks ago, and he may have thought it was an isolated incident. Now I am sure there is a deluge of emails and requests, so perhaps he simply can't send them all overnight. I am sure there are limitations to what he is allowed to do. 

All I wanted to do was be up front about my situation and give you ladies a helpful solution. I didn't intend for people to think they were going to get their boxes lightening fast.

[SIZE=14.3999996185303px]Also, Nick needs to be reprimanded for his lack of communication.[/SIZE]


----------



## puzzlepopples (Oct 8, 2014)

Padawan said:


> Maybe I shouldn't have said he overnighted it to me, because that seems to have driven up expectations, and I had no intention of doing that. This happened over two weeks ago, and he may have thought it was an isolated incident. Now I am sure there is a deluge of emails and requests, so perhaps he simply can't send them all overnight. I am sure there are limitations to what he is allowed to do.
> 
> All I wanted to do was be up front about my situation and give you ladies a helpful solution. I didn't intend for people to think they were going to get their boxes lightening fast.
> 
> [SIZE=14.3999996185303px]Also, Nick needs to be reprimanded for his lack of communication.[/SIZE]


You're probably right in that he didn't realize there would be so many errors. I actually am fine with it not being overnighted. I really appreciate you letting us know to contact Doug. I think I misread something and though someone that emailed after you told us his email address got theirs overnighted as well. That's why I thought he wasn't being consistent.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But my eyes were playing tricks on me. lol I'm glad you were able to get yours so fast and hopefully the rest of us will have ours early next week at the latest. 

I also agree about Nick. I just feel that if you are in a position that offers customer service you should keep the customer informed. Don't send and email saying you should hear something by Friday then not send a follow up on Friday. Even if you don't have any answers a simple email apologizing for the delay and letting the customer know you are still looking into it would be fine. But to just leave people hanging is ridiculous. 

Anyway you shouldn't feel bad for saying he overnighted yours. He probably just didn't think he'd be hearing from 20+ more people having the same issue. If he truly sent my new box yesterday as promised I should get it by next week. If not Mr. Doug will be hearing from me again and I won't be sticking around for the winter box. But, like I said, as long as he's treating everyone the same that has emailed since you let us know how helpful he was I'm okay with that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## invisiblegirl (Oct 9, 2014)

I got on the Doug train too today. Received an email from him saying that Nick would look into it this morning. (Thursday) and get back to me. My first contact was by phone and the lady promised she would send me the tracking information to my email in 3 days. That was a week and a half ago. I think she was just hoping my box would just magically show up. I have not been waiting as long as you all have. I ordered on the 19th of September, but still... they state on our invoice 5-7 days.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Oct 9, 2014)

So the site says the Fall Box is sold out. I hope we still get our real boxes and not a bunch of crap thrown together.


----------



## Toby Burke (Oct 9, 2014)

Just read that the winter beauty box ships out the week of November 25th - if it's like the fall box (either version) it is something to look forward to  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JolieFleurs (Oct 9, 2014)

puzzlepopples said:


> So the site says the Fall Box is sold out. I hope we still get our real boxes and not a bunch of crap thrown together.



Y'all should have had your boxes by now. I am officially madder at Doug than Nick.

WTH would he drag Nick into it again?


----------



## britty (Oct 9, 2014)

Still haven't received my 2nd box...  Hmm.  Wonder if I need to jump on the contact Doug train?!?!  I was already charged for it and everything.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Oct 9, 2014)

JolieFleurs said:


> Y'all should have had your boxes by now. I am officially madder at Doug than Nick.
> 
> WTH would he drag Nick into it again?


My mail hasn't run yet today but with my luck it will be all junk mail and bills!!

Edited to say: You'd think with the issues with the first box they would have sent tracking with the second box. That would have made sense.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Oct 9, 2014)

Just checked the mail. No box today. Monday is a holiday so we know it won't come then. Maybe tomorrow or Saturday!


----------



## JolieFleurs (Oct 9, 2014)

> You'd think with the issues with the first box they would have sent tracking with the second box.



Which is why I wonder if they've even sent them out.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Oct 9, 2014)

JolieFleurs said:


> Which is why I wonder if they've even sent them out.


Who knows. I don't trust anything they say at this point. In the email he sent me he specifically said he'd send it "tomorrow" which would have been Tuesday. If it doesn't show up by the end of next week he'll hear from me again. He'll continue to hear from me until I either have a box, have my money back, or he changes his email address. lol


----------



## Elena K (Oct 9, 2014)

all right, they sent me a tracking number. I feel like I'm getting somewhere...


----------



## puzzlepopples (Oct 9, 2014)

Elena K said:


> all right, they sent me a tracking number. I feel like I'm getting somewhere...


Lucky! They didn't send me a tracking number. Maybe tomorrow...but I doubt it


----------



## Elena K (Oct 9, 2014)

puzzlepopples said:


> Lucky! They didn't send me a tracking number. Maybe tomorrow...but I doubt it


I'll keep fingers crossed for you!

I think it's odd that they give different responses to different people.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Oct 9, 2014)

Elena K said:


> I'll keep fingers crossed for you!
> 
> I think it's odd that they give different responses to different people.


Maybe my email is slow (or he's working overtime) because I GOT A TRACKING NUMBER!! lol Woot woot!

I guess my assumption was right. He said there were some orders that the DC never received, therefore they were never shipped. I had a feeling that's what happened since so many of the missing boxes were ordered around the same time. My box was shipped yesterday. I'm okay with that because I know it was shipped, I have tracking, and I can keep up with where it is. 

I hope everyone else gets tracking soon if you haven't already and may our boxes have safe passage to our mailboxes. lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JolieFleurs (Oct 9, 2014)

Well thank goodness! I was definitely stalking this thread!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Elena K (Oct 9, 2014)

puzzlepopples said:


> Maybe my email is slow (or he's working overtime) because I GOT A TRACKING NUMBER!! lol Woot woot!
> 
> I guess my assumption was right. He said there were some orders that the DC never received, therefore they were never shipped. I had a feeling that's what happened since so many of the missing boxes were ordered around the same time. My box was shipped yesterday. I'm okay with that because I know it was shipped, I have tracking, and I can keep up with where it is.
> 
> I hope everyone else gets tracking soon if you haven't already and may our boxes have safe passage to our mailboxes. lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Glad to hear that!

Correct me if I'm wrong, but it seems that all boxes that got lost were ordered on September 8-10, maybe they had some problem around those dates...


----------



## puzzlepopples (Oct 9, 2014)

Elena K said:


> Glad to hear that!
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but it seems that all boxes that got lost were ordered on September 8-10, maybe they had some problem around those dates...


It seems like those were the trouble dates. That's what got me to thinking that it might have been an issue with the DC getting our info. I thought over a week ago that there was probably an issue with our orders getting lost in they system and never being shipped because all of the missing orders seemed to be from the same time frame.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Oct 9, 2014)

JolieFleurs said:


> Well thank goodness! I was definitely stalking this thread!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


lol I've been stalking this thread for about 2 weeks now. My internet history is probably "walmart beauty box, other stuff, walmart beauty box" repeated over and over.


----------



## Toby Burke (Oct 9, 2014)

puzzlepopples said:


> Maybe my email is slow (or he's working overtime) because I GOT A TRACKING NUMBER!! lol Woot woot!
> 
> I guess my assumption was right. He said there were some orders that the DC never received, therefore they were never shipped. I had a feeling that's what happened since so many of the missing boxes were ordered around the same time. My box was shipped yesterday. I'm okay with that because I know it was shipped, I have tracking, and I can keep up with where it is.
> 
> I hope everyone else gets tracking soon if you haven't already and may our boxes have safe passage to our mailboxes. lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Glad to hear it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Let us know which shades/colors you get


----------



## invisiblegirl (Oct 9, 2014)

I got an email back from Nick today with my tracking number. I don't know what service they initially used for shipping, but it hit USPS on the 25th in Illinois. It is on the barge now and estimated delivery date is October 20th. So basically a month to receive it. I don't have a problem with that, just wish they would have included tracking from the beginning.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Oct 9, 2014)

Tobygirl said:


> Glad to hear it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Let us know which shades/colors you get


I will do that, for sure. According to tracking it left the mail facility 8 hours away from me yesterday at 3 pm. I probably won't get it until early next week because we all know USPS isn't super speedy and Monday is a holiday. 



invisiblegirl said:


> I got an email back from Nick today with my tracking number. I don't know what service they initially used for shipping, but it hit USPS on the 25th in Illinois. It is on the barge now and estimated delivery date is October 20th. So basically a month to receive it. I don't have a problem with that, just wish they would have included tracking from the beginning.


Wow, that is a long time. At least you know it's on the way. I'm glad we have tracking now so we can at least see where it's going instead of being lost.


----------



## invisiblegirl (Oct 10, 2014)

puzzlepopples said:


> I will do that, for sure. According to tracking it left the mail facility 8 hours away from me yesterday at 3 pm. I probably won't get it until early next week because we all know USPS isn't super speedy and Monday is a holiday.
> 
> Wow, that is a long time. At least you know it's on the way. I'm glad we have tracking now so we can at least see where it's going instead of being lost.


Well, some months it takes almost a month for my Birchbox to reach me, that is why I am not upset. However, living in Alaska and not knowing where something is.... that drives me crazy!!!! LOL!


----------



## casey anne (Oct 10, 2014)

Doug, where is my tracking number!!??


----------



## casey anne (Oct 10, 2014)

Nick just emailed me a tracking number, and my box is out for delivery!


----------



## puzzlepopples (Oct 10, 2014)

invisiblegirl said:


> Well, some months it takes almost a month for my Birchbox to reach me, that is why I am not upset. However, living in Alaska and not knowing where something is.... that drives me crazy!!!! LOL!


That would drive me crazy too. I'm okay with shipping not being super speedy as long as I can track my package!



casey anne said:


> Nick just emailed me a tracking number, and my box is out for delivery!


Lucky ducky. I hope mine gets here tomorrow. My mail is so slow though. Let us know what colors you get!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Oct 10, 2014)

I received my tracking as well.  It's in Illinois so it'll be a few days.  But at least my box actually exists now!


----------



## LethalLesal (Oct 10, 2014)

Still no word on tracking or the box for me.  I had actually completely forgotten about it, haha.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Oct 10, 2014)

AngeBrooklyn said:


> I received my tracking as well.  It's in Illinois so it'll be a few days.  But at least my box actually exists now!


Mine left Illinois on the 8th. It's about 8 hours away from me but I've had bzzkits show tracking in the same city and it always takes 3-4 days to get from their to here. Not sure what takes the post office 4 days to get 8 hours but at least I know it's coming.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Next stop on tracking will be my city. I can relax though since I know it's actually on the way and I'm no longer waiting on Nick or Doug to keep me filled in. lol


----------



## casey anne (Oct 10, 2014)

Got my 35+ box. Mauve lipstick...kinda bleh about it now after waiting so long. I'll look forward to the Winter box.


----------



## Toby Burke (Oct 10, 2014)

casey anne said:


> Got my 35+ box. Mauve lipstick...kinda bleh about it now after waiting so long. I'll look forward to the Winter box.


Is it Iced Mauve or Make Your Mauve? I got the former, but I really wanted the latter.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Oct 10, 2014)

casey anne said:


> Got my 35+ box. Mauve lipstick...kinda bleh about it now after waiting so long. I'll look forward to the Winter box.


Sorry you're disappointed. It's probably a bigger let down because of all the issues we had. At least we know they still had the right products for us even though the fall box sold out. Well, at least I hope my box is the right one. lol


----------



## casey anne (Oct 10, 2014)

puzzlepopples said:


> Sorry you're disappointed. It's probably a bigger let down because of all the issues we had. At least we know they still had the right products for us even though the fall box sold out. Well, at least I hope my box is the right one. lol


That is true  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## casey anne (Oct 10, 2014)

Tobygirl said:


> Is it Iced Mauve or Make Your Mauve? I got the former, but I really wanted the latter.


I received "It's Your Mauve"


----------



## MET (Oct 10, 2014)

Does anyone have an email contact address to inquire about status?  I ordered on 9/15 and still don't have anything - I don't use FB so that option is out.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 10, 2014)

Just a reminder that posting personal work emails of employees violates our terms of service. General emails for companies are the only email addresses allowed to be posted.

Thanks!


----------



## puzzlepopples (Oct 10, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Just a reminder that posting personal work emails of employees violates our terms of service. General emails for companies are the only email addresses allowed to be posted.
> 
> Thanks!


Sorry. Didn't know that. Thanks for letting me know.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 10, 2014)

puzzlepopples said:


> Sorry. Didn't know that. Thanks for letting me know.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


No problem! And you're welcome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jocedun (Oct 11, 2014)

Ugh they sent me a tracking number yesterday, as well. However, when I checked the tracking, my box was supposedly delivered yesterday. But I check the mail every day when I get home and there was no box last night... hoping that the mail carrier made a mistake yesterday and it shows up today.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Oct 11, 2014)

jocedun said:


> Ugh they sent me a tracking number yesterday, as well. However, when I checked the tracking, my box was supposedly delivered yesterday. But I check the mail every day when I get home and there was no box last night... hoping that the mail carrier made a mistake yesterday and it shows up today.


That stinks. I hope you get it today. 

Mine is out for delivery so here's hoping it gets delivered. I look outside every time I hear a car.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Oct 11, 2014)

Woot. It's here. I love it. My polish is in laser lights, looks black in the bottle but dark blue on my nail. It's pretty. I normally don't wear polish that dark but I'll wear this. My glossy balm is in Pink Me Up, which is 100% perfect for me. I'm a pink lipstick kinda girl so they hit the nail on the head. I'll will use everything in this box. Hopefully, shipping won't be such a disaster in November.


----------



## Toby Burke (Oct 11, 2014)

puzzlepopples said:


> Woot. It's here. I love it. My polish is in laser lights, looks black in the bottle but dark blue on my nail. It's pretty. I normally don't wear polish that dark but I'll wear this. My glossy balm is in Pink Me Up, which is 100% perfect for me. I'm a pink lipstick kinda girl so they hit the nail on the head. I'll will use everything in this box. Hopefully, shipping won't be such a disaster in November.


I got the same polish and I love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Padawan (Oct 11, 2014)

I honestly didn't know that we aren't supposed to post work emails here. I really was just trying to help people get their boxes. My bad.

I tried to go back and edit the post, but couldn't figure out how. Sorry!


----------



## Elena K (Oct 13, 2014)

I got my box on Friday, but the weekend was so busy, I didn't even get a chance to post about it. In any case I got the "younger" version, with Dove Shampoo. I'm not crazy about shampoo, but I'm ok with the rest of the box. My nail polish is bright yellow, and glossy balm is in "pink me up".


----------



## nichayes (Oct 13, 2014)

I enjoyed my box with the lipstick and olay products Im excited for the winter box. Wonder what it will have in it?


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Oct 14, 2014)

So anticlimactic, but I FINALLY received my box.


----------



## jesemiaud (Oct 14, 2014)

My three girls all got their boxes today. I was a little worried with all of the problems, but it was only a couple of weeks. I did it as a surprise and they were pretty excited with what they got. They're 15, 17, &amp; 19.


----------



## britty (Oct 14, 2014)

I got my second box today, such a relief.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm so happy that all the stragglers are showing up!  Big sigh of relief!   :hugs3:

Are the contents all/mostly the same?


----------



## britty (Oct 14, 2014)

Yes ma'am! Appears as such.


----------



## Elena K (Oct 14, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> I'm so happy that all the stragglers are showing up!  Big sigh of relief!   :hugs3:
> 
> Are the contents all/mostly the same?


It looks so


----------



## JC327 (Oct 22, 2014)

So glad everyone is getting their boxes!


----------



## puzzlepopples (Nov 14, 2014)

I checked my account just for fun and it's updated to Winter 2014 with account status as Reserved. Maybe that means they won't forget me this time. Shipping should start in about 10 days. I'm excited, especially since this is my first month subscriptionless  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Justine1988 (Nov 14, 2014)

I just finished the secret clinical gel deodorant and I was very impressed. Can't wait to see what's in the next one.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Nov 14, 2014)

Justine1988 said:


> I just finished the secret clinical gel deodorant and I was very impressed. Can't wait to see what's in the next one.


I haven't even opened that deodorant yet. I'm using one I got free from Influenster/P&amp;G (same type). That one is about half gone, then I have the one from this box, then I won another free one (different scent/kinda citrus) from Allure. lol I may never need to buy deodorant again.


----------



## shy32 (Nov 14, 2014)

When do they bill for the winter box?


----------



## puzzlepopples (Nov 14, 2014)

shy32 said:


> When do they bill for the winter box?


I think they will bill when the box ships. I believe they said the winter box would start shipping Nov. 24


----------



## Toby Burke (Nov 22, 2014)

The boxes should start shipping next week.

I was impressed with both fall boxes and am excited to see what's inside the winter boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyK (Nov 22, 2014)

Ooh, I almost forgot about this one.  I'll be excited to see what's in them.


----------



## BrierReviewer (Nov 22, 2014)

I'm glad they are shipping soon. I agree that both boxes from fall were great, so it will good to see what they have in store for winter!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 23, 2014)

@@puzzlepopples last year was all deodorant, all the time for me.  I got at least 5 free/as part of a box and I still have 2 full size Secret Clinical deodorants sitting in my bathroom drawer!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Nov 23, 2014)

I forgot--do they charge us when the box ships?  My account still shows Fall 2014 Processed and nothing about Winter.  I hope so b/c I really don't feel like calling them after the Fall missing shipment (or really, Oops we forgot to ship you) issues.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Nov 24, 2014)

AngeBrooklyn said:


> I forgot--do they charge us when the box ships?  My account still shows Fall 2014 Processed and nothing about Winter.  I hope so b/c I really don't feel like calling them after the Fall missing shipment (or really, Oops we forgot to ship you) issues.


I think they charge when they ship the box. I think the first box was the only one where they charged before shipping. I hope yours updates soon. I was one of the forgotten ones last month but mine has updated to Winter and Reserved.


----------



## onelilspark (Nov 24, 2014)

Mine is still showing Fall.  I didn't have any issues with the box last time.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Nov 24, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> @@puzzlepopples last year was all deodorant, all the time for me.  I got at least 5 free/as part of a box and I still have 2 full size Secret Clinical deodorants sitting in my bathroom drawer!


Hey, at least it's something we know we'll use and we don't have to spend money on it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Toby Burke (Nov 24, 2014)

My "older" version box has updated to Winter but my "younger" version box still says Fall (very odd since I ordered the "younger" version a month before the other)


----------



## LadyK (Nov 24, 2014)

It had been so long I had a hell of a time remembering my password.  Doh!  

Looks like I am all set for a Winter box.  I have never been a big Walmart fan but I am looking forward to this box.


----------



## feemia (Nov 24, 2014)

Tobygirl said:


> My "older" version box has updated to Winter but my "younger" version box still says Fall (very odd since I ordered the "younger" version a month before the other)


Mine's the opposite.  My "younger" box, which I ordered a month later, has updated to Winter, but my "older" box stills says Fall.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Nov 25, 2014)

I just have one, the old lady version and it still says fall. Hope it updates soon!!


----------



## JolieFleurs (Nov 25, 2014)

I had two; the young ( and the second one I ordered) version still says Fall.

I am unable to sign in to the other account, which may be my fault, because I am not sure which of my emails I used. But it doesn't seem to recognize any of them, and I always use the same password, so I am wondering if there's a glitch. 

I ordered two more, just to be safe. Which means I may end up with 6?


----------



## Bflopolska (Nov 25, 2014)

Two things: is there a time window when I have to apply for this, or can it be any time; and when do they withdraw your payment for them?


----------



## JolieFleurs (Nov 25, 2014)

@@Bflopolska  I assume it will be available until it sells out?

They will charge you immediately for the first box, but after that, you get charged when it ships.


----------



## invisiblegirl (Nov 25, 2014)

Strange.. the other day my account said I was reserved for winter. When I logged on today, it went back to fall. I don't see any charges on my bank statement yet.


----------



## Toby Burke (Nov 26, 2014)

Has the $ been taken for anyone's boxes? They said they would ship "the week of November 25th" - tomorrow being a holiday it seems unlikely  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LuciaValencia (Nov 27, 2014)

Mine still says "Fall" too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I have the "young" version. This was autorenewable, right?


----------



## biancardi (Nov 27, 2014)

old lady version?  l cracked up when I read that!!  haha


----------



## Monica Sue (Nov 28, 2014)

invisiblegirl said:


> Strange.. the other day my account said I was reserved for winter. When I logged on today, it went back to fall. I don't see any charges on my bank statement yet.


same thing happened to me thought maybe i was crazy and seeing things before when i seen winter box reserved lol now that I know someone else seen that I must not be crazy lol!!


----------



## bliss10977 (Nov 28, 2014)

Mine still says fall, and no charge to my card.


----------



## Toby Burke (Nov 28, 2014)

bliss10977 said:


> Mine still says fall, and no charge to my card.


The description on the site hasn't changed either - maybe everything will happen on Monday


----------



## JC327 (Nov 29, 2014)

Completely forgot about this box, cant wait to see what we are getting!


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 29, 2014)

JC327 said:


> Completely forgot about this box, cant wait to see what we are getting!


Haha, I know.  Can't even remember what card I put it on and don't remember my password for the site.  But I figured for $5, it'll be a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Bree Bruzgulis (Nov 30, 2014)

For those of you who got an update, does it say/show what's in the box? Mine also has not updated from fall, and no charge. Has anyone called to look into this?


----------



## jocedun (Dec 1, 2014)

I made a last minute decision to cancel my subscription today since they haven't charged yet... I just realized that I barely used/liked anything that came in my box for fall and I don't really need to spend $5 on stuff that I won't use.

Depending on what the winter box includes, maybe I'll resub later. I have very little self-control usually.


----------



## britty (Dec 1, 2014)

Both of my subs say fall.  I was really hoping to get this in before Christmas, but with the shipping issues they had last time it isn't looking like that will happen.  :-(  Oh well.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Dec 1, 2014)

Mine switched back to Fall around the same time as everyone else's did. I haven't had a chance to post because I've had a stomach bug and had to work Thanksgiving from 8 pm till 4 am Friday. Yuck. I hope they figure out what they are doing soon.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Dec 1, 2014)

Update: I did a little research and someone posted on their blog that they emailed Brand Share (4 times before they got a reply-not too shocking) and they said they would start shipping the Winter boxes Dec. 4.


----------



## SouthernSass (Dec 1, 2014)

I have 7 different subs for this box(all the girls in my immediate family plus 3 friends, I'm not a sub box addict like you are all thinking


----------



## puzzlepopples (Dec 3, 2014)

Weird. Just tried logging into my account and it says service is unavailable. When I searched for Beauty Box on Walmart's website it said it couldn't be found and took me to a page for Sample Boxes but only had the baby box listed. I hope they still plan on sending this out!


----------



## JolieFleurs (Dec 3, 2014)

I think they were just updating...I just got on after it taking awhile.


----------



## bliss10977 (Dec 3, 2014)

Mine did that too, and now it's showing two winter boxes. Hmmm...


----------



## puzzlepopples (Dec 3, 2014)

Ok good to know. My first thought was they were updating. It only freaked me out when I couldn't find anything about the Beauty Box on Walmart's site anymore.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's pulling up again now. I still can't log in but they are probably still working on it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JolieFleurs (Dec 3, 2014)

Not only did all my info update, but it took the password it has been rejecting for weeks now, and informs me I have 4 boxes coming for that account.  

Which means 6 total, if not 7. 

Debating cancelling a few, but even if it's just deodorant and toothpaste, it's still a good deal.


----------



## MET (Dec 3, 2014)

JolieFleurs said:


> JolieFleurs, on 03 Dec 2014 - 10:23 PM, said:
> Not only did all my info update, but it took the password it has been rejecting for weeks now, and informs me I have 4 boxes coming for that account.
> 
> Which means 6 total, if not 7.
> ...


It looks like my orders were tripled - I have 3 subscriptions (different emails &amp; addresses) but I now have 3 boxes per subscription.  Hopefully this will be adjusted automatically ....


----------



## JolieFleurs (Dec 3, 2014)

Oh I never even thought about that. I though I'd ordered that many originally, but of course it would have shown that. I ordered a boatload of Target boxes, and I think I have those confused with this. 

Good lord, if they're tripling everyone's orders, no wonder the site went down!


----------



## JolieFleurs (Dec 3, 2014)

@@MET  Did you use the same cc/debit card on all three accounts?


----------



## puzzlepopples (Dec 3, 2014)

I was finally able to log in. It only shows one box for me. Winter 2014 Reserved. Maybe this means they'll actually ship soon (tomorrow)


----------



## MET (Dec 3, 2014)

@@JolieFleurs - I did for 2 of them but not all 3. 



JolieFleurs said:


> JolieFleurs, on 03 Dec 2014 - 10:34 PM, said@MET  Did you use the same cc/debit card on all three accounts?


 No, I used a different card for at least 1 of the boxes.

  It looks like the site is back down for my accounts - I'll just let the site sort out tonight.  Glad to see some progress though.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Dec 3, 2014)

I suppose it's entirely possible I ordered 4 of the darn things. But I only have two of the deodorants, so I really don't think so.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Dec 3, 2014)

MET said:


> I'll just let the site sort out tonight.  Glad to see some progress though.


The sad thing is, I am going to be so bummed if mine goes back down to only one box on that account! And I don't even know what we're getting!


----------



## Toby Burke (Dec 4, 2014)

MET said:


> It looks like my orders were tripled - I have 3 subscriptions (different emails &amp; addresses) but I now have 3 boxes per subscription. Hopefully this will be adjusted automatically ....


I have two - the one is the order# for my Fall box and the other is the order# for my Winter box - since they are both under the heading of "Subscribed 9/3/2014 Fall 2014"


----------



## Monica Sue (Dec 4, 2014)

the login site is down for me and the babybox site is completely down


----------



## JolieFleurs (Dec 4, 2014)

Okay, I the site is back up for me.

And I now have EIGHT boxes in that one account. WTF???


----------



## Mistimoop (Dec 4, 2014)

Still can't log in after trying the last 2 days. More database errors.  ) =


----------



## ang3445 (Dec 4, 2014)

I was finally able to log in today, but the site didn't tell me anything new.  Just that I'm signed up for the winter box.  This will be my first box, and I've been looking forward to it for over a month now, so it's really depressing to keep waiting and waiting with no new information here. Sigh.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Dec 4, 2014)

Just got my first email alert from cc company, telling me Wal Mart charged me 5 bucks. We'll see how many emails I get!


----------



## Toby Burke (Dec 4, 2014)

The money was taken for one of my boxes but not the other - strange!


----------



## JolieFleurs (Dec 4, 2014)

@  Me, too.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Dec 4, 2014)

I haven't been charged. Ugh. They better charge me and give me a box. lol


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Dec 4, 2014)

database errors and can't log in.


----------



## lovepink (Dec 4, 2014)

My credit card on file with them has been cancelled by my CC company due to fraud and they have not contacted me about it, so I am unsure if that means they have not tried to charge me or if they treid and failed.

I don't think I am going to update my info.  I liked the "youngins" box last time and was able to get several of the items from that box via the Circular swap but other than the deoderant I have not used anything from the box I got.  I mean it is a great value but I don't need extra clutter!


----------



## JolieFleurs (Dec 4, 2014)

I find it rather ominous that I only got charged once. I wish I knew which account it was.

Which brings to me to another point...was there a limit on these? I know I made another account because I didn't think the original one took, but since then I made two more under different emails and after all the gaming talk in the Locci Box thread, I am feeling guilty.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Dec 4, 2014)

JolieFleurs said:


> I find it rather ominous that I only got charged once. I wish I knew which account it was.
> 
> Which brings to me to another point...was there a limit on these? I know I made another account because I didn't think the original one took, but since then I made two more under different emails and after all the gaming talk in the Locci Box thread, I am feeling guilty.


I don't think there is a limit. I think you can only do one per email (could be wrong) but you can do as many as you want to the same address/same CC.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Dec 4, 2014)

I was finally able to log into the site. It's showing my box as processed so maybe my CC is just slow to update. lol I know when I first signed up for Ipsy they charged me on the first (I signed up for a year) but it took 2 days for it to show up as a transaction when I called to check my balance. Slow pokes!


----------



## bliss10977 (Dec 4, 2014)

Mine is now showing nine boxes. Nine. Still no charge to my card. Hopefully it'll be fixed soon. And I'll only be charged for the one I subscribed for...


----------



## MIKAGlam (Dec 4, 2014)

I totally forgot about this until I saw my CC charges.

I've been using my deodarent from the 1st box. I love it.

Here's hoping for another great box.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Dec 4, 2014)

What scares me is that the account that shows EIGHT boxes all said processed the last time I checked!

But only one email from the credit card, so either it's another account or they are aware I didn't order 8 boxes.

Something is right royally forked up, that's for sure. I had no trouble at all last time, but this one looks like it's going to be a bumpy ride.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Dec 4, 2014)

OMG, NINE??? I hate tothink how many the lady who has 7 is showing!

This is just insane!

What kills me is yesterday it said 4, today it's 8. If it's 12 tomorrow I am going to have to call.


----------



## Kelli (Dec 4, 2014)

Mine shows 2, even though I ordered one...I don't have a charge yet, but earlier I checked my bank account and it showed a charge for like $65 dollars (but I couldn't see who it was to, it was pending) and now that charge is gone...so I wonder if it was this and they got rid of the inaccurate charge before it went all the way through? Either way, I was very relieved to see that big charge gone from my account (the only thing I had used my debit card for in the past few days was $20 gas and $4 at Wendy's and those were both already accounted for).


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 4, 2014)

I keep getting a database error when I go to login.  Then I can't get back to the login page to reset my password.  Hmm.

ETA:  I only have one $5 charge pending from Walmart  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## IMDawnP (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm only signed up for 1 box but I just logged in to my account and it shows Processed for EIGHT boxes. I'd consider it a server hiccup issue except that they all have different order ID numbers and they are not in any way sequential. Weird. Something's up but I'd be surprised if we all end up with multiple boxes we didn't order, I have not received any order confirmation/shipping e-mail and was getting Internal database server errors trying to log in to my account so that really makes me think they are in middle of processing orders and something just went wonky. I'm just curious to know what's going to be in the box.


----------



## ang3445 (Dec 4, 2014)

Are we supposed to receive a shippin email or will it just show up on our account??  I didn't receive the Fall box, so I was hoping someone who did would know... then maybe I could stop stalking my account trying to figure out when my box is coming.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Dec 4, 2014)

ang3445 said:


> Are we supposed to receive a shippin email or will it just show up on our account??  I didn't receive the Fall box, so I was hoping someone who did would know... then maybe I could stop stalking my account trying to figure out when my box is coming.


They didn't send shipping for the Fall box but said that the rest of the boxes would receive shipping notices. But they are kind of crazy so who knows.


----------



## Kelli (Dec 4, 2014)

We didn't get tracking on the Fall boxes (maybe a few who had issues with shipments not arriving, got tracking, but in general, no tracking last time).


----------



## JolieFleurs (Dec 4, 2014)

After L'Occitane peeved me off so much, you'd think I'd be ready to loose my damn mind over this, but for some reason, it's cracking me up.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Dec 5, 2014)

I was charged for one box, not sure which one. I have 2 accounts. I think that means one of them is shipping!


----------



## JolieFleurs (Dec 5, 2014)

I just got another charge, hopefully that means they shipped! 

Wish they'd show us a picture.


----------



## SouthernSass (Dec 5, 2014)

This sub is scaring me. I'm one of the ladies with multiple accounts(7) and if Walmart sends me all of the boxes my accounts currently have listed I'll end up with 33 boxes. I placed all of these after the fall box was sold out and paid for them when I created each account. The first one I signed up for shows only one box, says fall 2014, and processed. All the other accounts show multiple boxes and all say processed and winter 2014. Ugh. I do all my subs off of a prepaid debit card. I only add money when it's time for a sub to charge me so at least I know they can't bill me for all these extra boxes.


----------



## bliss10977 (Dec 5, 2014)

I have 10 boxes listed now, but I was charged correctly for one. Hopefully the site is just wonky.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 5, 2014)

Eek, I'm showing 9 boxes right now.  Non-sequential numbers, like everyone else has reported.  But I do not have any charges showing on my credit card statement.  (A couple of lucky guesses led me to my password and when I logged in, I could see what card I used.  I had forgotten both.)


----------



## nicolispicoli (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm still getting a database error on the website and can't log in, but I was charged for the one box I have a sub for today.


----------



## Bree Bruzgulis (Dec 5, 2014)

I contacted walmart via facebook. they pretty much said they have no plans to ship yet.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Dec 5, 2014)

@  Yea, I can imagine it's going to take a sweet forever to figure out how many to ship!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ChemLady (Dec 5, 2014)

Add me to the mysterious multiple boxes club. I only ordered one, but 10 orders (all with different order IDs) are showing up. I checked my credit card statement (which was depressing....soo much money was spend on Black Friday/Cyber Monday) and I have not been charged yet.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Dec 5, 2014)

Looks like I was charged for one box yesterday. Since I have forgotten my email login, I am just looking at it as a pleasant surprise whenever the heck I get it. But, I am kinda curious to see what we're getting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can never resist spoilers.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Dec 5, 2014)

So, I was able to get in all three accts with no problem just now. 

The acct that had eight now has three. 

My other two accts just have one.

All say Winter, they also all say processed. 

I have only been charged twice.


----------



## Kelli (Dec 5, 2014)

My account hasn't been charged yet, but last time I checked the Walmart site, it showed winter processing (for two boxes, even though I only have one...atleast it isn't showing 10 lol)


----------



## Toby Burke (Dec 5, 2014)

I got charged for 2 boxes (I have two accounts) so hopefully they come before the holidays  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dressupthedog (Dec 6, 2014)

My account shows Fall with three processed orders. I was charged once yesterday.


----------



## ShesaRenegade (Dec 6, 2014)

I keep getting a database error when I try to log in.  But, I checked my credit card and I've been charged for one box.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Dec 6, 2014)

I doubt WM knows when this will ship; I think these issues are all on Brandshare's end. I need to go check their FB page.


----------



## invisiblegirl (Dec 6, 2014)

I finally was charged on my account too. On the website it shows fall as being processed with one number, and two numbers below that as being processed. They do not specify winter or anything else though. I was hoping we would receive tracking once we were charged for the winter box or some sort of email.  I would have thought they would have their crap together after the fall box, since they had plenty of time to prepare for this one and amend their previous mistakes. I guess we all just get to wait and see on this one.


----------



## invisiblegirl (Dec 6, 2014)

BreeTheKokiri said:


> I contacted walmart via facebook. they pretty much said they have no plans to ship yet.


Wow! no plans to ship, but they had the plans to charge us!


----------



## nicolispicoli (Dec 6, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> My account shows Fall with three processed orders. I was charged once yesterday.


Mine shows this same thing. I have one sub and I was charged once the other day.


----------



## SouthernSass (Dec 6, 2014)

All my 33 boxes now say processed for winter. Still haven't been charged beyond the 7 I ordered back in late October/early November. But I zeroed out my debit card 3 days ago so, who knows, they may have tried to charge it! Hmmmm. If I do end up getting that many free of charge I will definitely be donating the excess to my fav local charity!


----------



## puzzlepopples (Dec 7, 2014)

Still no charge for me. I'm beginning to not even care. lol


----------



## Monica Sue (Dec 7, 2014)

invisiblegirl said:


> Wow! no plans to ship, but they had the plans to charge us!


I called and they said they will be shipping soon that they wanted to wait to make sure everyone would be home after the thanksgiving holiday they didnt want peoples boxes to get stolen off their porches.. lol dumb excuse because if that was the case they could have sent them over a  week ago


----------



## JolieFleurs (Dec 7, 2014)

Monica Sue said:


> I called and they said they will be shipping soon that they wanted to wait to make sure everyone would be home after the thanksgiving holiday they didnt want peoples boxes to get stolen off their porches.. lol dumb excuse because if that was the case they could have sent them over a  week ago



*Blinks.*  *again*

I can't even.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 7, 2014)

Monica Sue said:


> I called and they said they will be shipping soon that they wanted to wait to make sure everyone would be home after the thanksgiving holiday they didnt want peoples boxes to get stolen off their porches.. lol dumb excuse because if that was the case they could have sent them over a  week ago


Wow.  I don't believe that excuse for a second.  I don't really care when I get this box since it's only 5 bucks but they could at least come up with a better explanation for not making the original timeline.  Even "we were waiting on samples" would be fine.


----------



## SophiaRae (Dec 7, 2014)

.Calling total bs on that line. "Want to make sure everyone is home after thanksgiving bc packages may be stolen off the porch." Silly Walmart, with the sweet time you are taking, by the time you get your act together and ship most people will not be home because of Christmas. I know I'm traveling out of town for the holidays. Guess my package may or may not be stolen off my porch. lol!


----------



## JolieFleurs (Dec 7, 2014)

How about just telling the simple truth? The website is messed up,  or whatever. Or even just we have been told there are delays, but that's all we know. 

The Truth.

Truth is always nice. 

I do think a lot of customer service reps at call center farms just make things up as they go along, trying to calm people down. I sincerely doubt WM or Brandshare told their peeps to say that.


----------



## ReneeYoungblood (Dec 7, 2014)

So, onto another subject...any guesses or spoilers of what will be in the winter wal-mart beauty box? My account has been charged, so getting pretty excited.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 8, 2014)

@@ReneeYoungblood moved your post over here!


----------



## Lynn Haller (Dec 8, 2014)

Well at this rate everyone is going to be gone for Christmas!  Anyway, the box wasn't that big and didn't it come through the regular mail?  I thought mine was IN my actual mailbox last time.  Why not just say you are running behind schedule but are working hard to remedy the situation and will update ASAP?


----------



## puzzlepopples (Dec 8, 2014)

Lynnhaller said:


> Well at this rate everyone is going to be gone for Christmas!  Anyway, the box wasn't that big and didn't it come through the regular mail?  I thought mine was IN my actual mailbox last time.  Why not just say you are running behind schedule but are working hard to remedy the situation and will update ASAP?


Mine also fit in my regular mailbox. I know some people in the city I live in (not near me but other parts of the city) have mail slots on their door and not mail boxes. The box probably wouldn't fit in those. I still think they are full of it though. If what they said were true they would they would have started shipping the Monday after Thanksgiving so they boxes would be delivered before Christmas.


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 8, 2014)

The girls and I have been charged for our boxes...looking forward to receiving them now. We're hold our mail when we travel for the holidays, so if it's late, it wont be that big of a deal.


----------



## LuciaValencia (Dec 8, 2014)

My account is showing 2 processed orders, I also wrote to Brandshare on November 30 and they said boxes would be shipping that week :/. I just emailed them again, I hope I get an answer.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Dec 8, 2014)

I was finally charged. Actually I was charged Thursday but it didn't show up on my account until today. I called Fri and Sat and only had charges from Mon and Wed (physical therapy) but today it finally shows a $5 charge for Thursday. Now if they'll just ship the things. lol 

I will only be out of town for one day, Christmas Day, so I won't have to worry about anyone getting all grabby hands since there is no mail that day. Mine fit in my mailbox last time so I'm not too worried. I had a package sit on my porch for 3 days one time because it came early and I was out of town on vacation. 

Anyway, I can't wait to see what comes in the box this time. I hope they stick to their word and send tracking to everyone this time. I got tracking last time because there were issues with my box being sent but I know they only sent tracking to those of us that had issues. Maybe we will see some progress soon.


----------



## SouthernSass (Dec 8, 2014)

I got shipping confirmation!!!! Was so excited I didn't check for tracking info, just came here to post this!! I'll edit in a minute!

Edit-ok yes!!!! My email did have tracking. Not showing anything yet. Funny thing is my accounts still show that I am getting 12 boxes while I only paid for 7!


----------



## Bree Bruzgulis (Dec 9, 2014)

Anybody else get shipping notices? None here from PA  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## invisiblegirl (Dec 9, 2014)

I just watched a Youtube video and someone was saying they called them and that they were shipping boxes today and tomorrow and that tracking emails should show up on Tuesday. Nothing here so far, other than them taking my money.  I really hope this is true. Reading that someone actually got an tracking email gives me great hope!!! lol


----------



## JC327 (Dec 9, 2014)

My account is still showing Fall, and 3 boxes, no clue what is going on with them.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Dec 9, 2014)

No tracking number for me yet either. I'll post here as soon as I hear. Hopefully they'll go out early next week for all of us (or earlier).


----------



## JolieFleurs (Dec 9, 2014)

One account still shows Fall, three boxes, processed. (Could have sworn it said Winter a few days ago, but am probably wrong about that)

The other three show Winter, one box, processed.

I got a shipping notice yesterday with a link that goes to USPS, which says unable to locate that number ( not too worried, it hasn't even been 24 hours yet)

One thing that does have me curious is that I know darn good and well I ordered two boxes the last time, if not three. But two for sure. 

I have several emails I use for various purposes, and I also know darn well which two I used to order the Fall box with. But when someone mentioned the Winter box was being processed, and I went to check my status, neither of the emails was recognized. So I subscribed again, just to be safe. One shows the more recent order date, the other shows the November order date, still says Fall and is the one with three boxes (and at one time showed 9).

It's just odd to me. And it also makes me wonder if they missed or accidentally deleted some of the original orders, meaning you aren't  subscribed?


----------



## IMDawnP (Dec 9, 2014)

I logged in to my account. it's still showing Fall but now lists 3 boxes as Processed. I checked my credit card and Walmart charged me $5.00 yesterday. I have not received an e-mail from them. I wonder what is up with the Beauty Box web site?


----------



## SouthernSass (Dec 9, 2014)

I have gotten shipping notices on each of my email accounts!!!!! Some accounts got multiple shipping notices. I'm still working on figuring out what's going on.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Dec 9, 2014)

Got another shipping notice... and I in turn noticed that one says Trendsetter Beauty Winter#2 and the other says Classic Beauty Winter 2.  I assume the Trendsetter is the Sweet Young Thing version and Classic Beauty is for us hags. (I prefer the idea of Classic Beauty over Trendsetter, thankfully!)

I am getting so excited!

*Edited to add the first notice still says *Tracking information is not available at this time, so I'm thinking it hasn't actually shipped yet.


----------



## bliss10977 (Dec 9, 2014)

JolieFleurs said:


> Got another shipping notice... and I in turn noticed that one says Trendsetter Beauty Winter#2 and the other says Classic Beauty Winter 2. I assume the Trendsetter is the Sweet Young Thing version and Classic Beauty is for us hags. (I prefer the idea of Classic Beauty over Trendsetter, thankfully!)
> 
> I am getting so excited!
> 
> *Edited to add the first notice still says **Tracking information is not available at this time, so I'm thinking it hasn't actually shipped yet. *


Lol I'll take the hag box over trendsetter too


----------



## puzzlepopples (Dec 9, 2014)

JolieFleurs said:


> Got another shipping notice... and I in turn noticed that one says Trendsetter Beauty Winter#2 and the other says Classic Beauty Winter 2.  I assume the Trendsetter is the Sweet Young Thing version and Classic Beauty is for us hags. (I prefer the idea of Classic Beauty over Trendsetter, thankfully!)
> 
> I am getting so excited!
> 
> *Edited to add the first notice still says *Tracking information is not available at this time, so I'm thinking it hasn't actually shipped yet.


Lol @ your description. I'd prefer classic honestly but will probably be getting the Trendsetter. I'm not a trendsetter by any means. And the moment I hit 30, I stopped feeling like a sweet young thing. lol It's like my body said "oh you're 30 now here are some aches and pains have fun with that." I sometimes feel 33 going on 93. 

Anywho, still no tracking on my end. They are probably creating labels now and sending a certain amount of tracking emails each day. As long as I get a box without having to email them 800 times I'll be happy. 

I can't wait to see pics when boxes start coming in.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 9, 2014)

No tracking here.  I need to check if I have been charged.


----------



## ang3445 (Dec 10, 2014)

I received my tracking email today.  No tracking information yet, but hopefully tomorrow I can see it start moving.  woohoo!!


----------



## JolieFleurs (Dec 10, 2014)

Wooohooo...it updated! Both are near Chicago, so I'd say I'll have them by Saturday. They could easily get  it here from Chicago by tomorrow, but I assume it's being sent by pack mule.

Odd that the newer orders I placed are being sent first.


----------



## IMDawnP (Dec 10, 2014)

First person to post pictures is my new best friend!


----------



## Mistimoop (Dec 10, 2014)

Arrrgggghhh, this is maddening! Been charged for one (which is all I've subscribed to) but still lists 3 boxes as being "processed" with no mention of Winter of any kind. I signed up when the Fall one was first announced that that one was quick &amp; seamless for me. I want my stuff, darnit!!


----------



## LuciaValencia (Dec 10, 2014)

Mistimoop said:


> Arrrgggghhh, this is maddening! Been charged for one (which is all I've subscribed to) but still lists 3 boxes as being "processed" with no mention of Winter of any kind. I signed up when the Fall one was first announced that that one was quick &amp; seamless for me. I want my stuff, darnit!!


Yep, my status is exactly the same as yours. No tracking either.


----------



## britty (Dec 10, 2014)

Mine are also in the "processing" stage, and I have 3 on each of my accounts.  My guess is that they have to clear the extra boxes from my account before they send them.  They've already charged me on both accounts (as of the 5th) and still no shipping emails.  Sad day...


----------



## casey anne (Dec 10, 2014)

Edited to remove social media link, which is against the terms of service. Sorry!


----------



## bliss10977 (Dec 10, 2014)

casey anne said:


> Found this pick:
> 
> Hopefully you can see it!


Oooh it looks nice! Wonder if that's the classic or trendsetter version...


----------



## JolieFleurs (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks, @@casey anne   I am always excited for a good lip product and some Aveeno; the rest is kinda meh. Not a big fan of Dove for anything other than the original bar soap and those BB wipes burn my eyes, not to mention I don't think they're overly effective. 

But still an amazing bargain!  

Hoping the Old Biddy Box has some Olay in it, since that's what we got when the young 'uns got Dove last time.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Dec 10, 2014)

Oh, good point, @@bliss10977 ; guess we don't  know which one it is!


----------



## bliss10977 (Dec 10, 2014)

JolieFleurs said:


> Oh, good point, @@bliss10977 ; guess we don't know which one it is!


I was leaning toward trendsetter for that one too. Those brands seem less biddy-ish. Lol.


----------



## IMDawnP (Dec 10, 2014)

That box is just sad. I hope it isn't the old biddy box because that is what I am getting. And I hope it isn't a bunch of foils either. Looks like the Target boxes are going to blow away the Walmart ones.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Dec 10, 2014)

I agree it's not as good as the Target one by far, and maybe not even as good as the fall box, but I like Aveeno and Loreal lip stuff, so I am excited!


----------



## ang3445 (Dec 10, 2014)

That box looks kind of sad compared to the Fall box.  However, I am always happy with a lip product, so that's good, I guess.


----------



## ViciousT (Dec 10, 2014)

So...thankfully this is only a $5 box...a because the bacon winner was laid off and I forgot about this...so he's not too mad...b. I just got that dove wash for free from dove...along with both sets of foils from their respective companies...(still unused)...but I like Aveeno and I love lippies...and I need face wipes...now c'mon box teleport into my mailbox already   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This is kinda meh compared to the fall box


----------



## ang3445 (Dec 10, 2014)

ViciousT said:


> So...thankfully this is only a $5 box...a because the bacon winner was laid off and I forgot about this...so he's not too mad...b. I just got that dove wash for free from dove...along with both sets of foils from their respective companies...(still unused)...but I like Aveeno and I love lippies...and I need face wipes...now c'mon box teleport into my mailbox already   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This is kinda meh compared to the fall box


Same here on the free samples.  I think I have received 3 free samples of that same Dove body wash from different sites within the past month or so.  Oh well, I actually use Dove body wash, so I know it'll get used.  I was just hoping for something that I didn't already have in multiples.


----------



## Toby Burke (Dec 10, 2014)

casey anne said:


> Found this pick:
> 
> Hopefully you can see it!


Have been wanting to try the BB wipes and Aveeno  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

If the lippie is a shade I can pull off, I will be very happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyK (Dec 10, 2014)

Looks good to me!  I can use a lot of that stuff.


----------



## ViciousT (Dec 10, 2014)

I tried the Aveeno years ago...exact same one I think...and I luuuuuuvvvvveeeddd it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puzzlepopples (Dec 10, 2014)

The box looks good to me. I love Aveeno and Burts Bees. I will never complain about lip products, and I'm okay with getting the foil packets since it's only $5. Now if everything was a foil packet I would be mad. But the Aveeno, BB, and lippie look to be good sizes. Now if I could just get tracking.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Dec 11, 2014)

I wanted to add, the box posted earlier is the under 35 box. I looked again and someone asked her how old she was and she replied 30. I also want to say I hate the one time use perfume samples with a passion and it looks like it contains one of those. How hard is it to send a tiny vial so we can wear it a few times and make sure it works for us? Anyway, it looks like it's Radiant from Drew Barrymore's Flower line.


----------



## candes (Dec 11, 2014)

May just unsub.  Last time I figured I would have had to buy deodorant anyways, and the rest was just icing on the cake.  But I really didn't use anything else. I eventually used the face cream on my feet to get rid of it though.  The lip gloss was gross.

I know it is only $5 but it is a waste if I don't use it.  I am a more higher end person and I have well over 2 thousand dollars (retail)  worth of high end stuff to use.


----------



## Kelli (Dec 11, 2014)

If that CG lip product is the new one they just released (or atleast just got into my rural rite aid lol), I was super tempted to buy one the other day and the price was more than the $5, so I guess I am happy! It typically takes lots of colorful makeup for me to get excited LOL but overall, this is such a good value and all useful products, so I am ok with it.

I was charged days ago, but still no tracking.


----------



## invisiblegirl (Dec 11, 2014)

They have a pre-recorded message with the phone number saying all were shipped out by the 9th, No tracking here. I left a message and also decided to email Nick to see what is up. They charged me over a week ago. I wonder if I will hear back from either.


----------



## Bree Bruzgulis (Dec 11, 2014)

I got tracking for my older box, not my younger box. Same address. SO FRUSTRATING!!!!!!


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 11, 2014)

No tracking for me.  Haven't checked to see if I was charged because I don't want to look at that card right now after Black Friday/Cyber Monday.  (I get the older box.  Just one of them.)


----------



## JolieFleurs (Dec 11, 2014)

Pretty sure I never got tracking on any of mine last time, so I wouldn't worry about that.

The mule train is still headed down to Arkansas from Illinois.  

I could have driven to Chicago and back by now.  

Has anyone posted a Granny box yet:?


----------



## candes (Dec 11, 2014)

I am still showing multiple fall boxes from their glitch.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Dec 11, 2014)

Oh yeah, me too. One of my accts still shows Fall, still 3 boxes. 

I have only got 2 email alerts from the credit card company for the 5 dollar walmart charges, but it's possible I deleted the other ones. 

I can't look at my cc statement right now, because the hubster and I use the same card and I don't want to see where he's been shopping.

I wouldn't be surprised if my acct that still says Fall doesn't ship, but I also wouldn't be surprised if all three  of the boxes it shows ALL ship.

It makes the most sense that whatever caused the multiple boxes to appear is what caused the website to be down so much and that they just blew those off.

I'm wondering if their system didn't bunch all the orders with the same cc number over multiple email addresses under just one email maybe?


----------



## bliss10977 (Dec 11, 2014)

Just found this on Instagram


----------



## casey anne (Dec 11, 2014)

bliss10977 said:


> Just found this on Instagram


Ugh, kinda bored by this!


----------



## bliss10977 (Dec 11, 2014)

casey anne said:


> Ugh, kinda bored by this!


Yeah, me too a little. I've already given away two sets of that oxygen stuff, lol. But the face cream sample is big. Might be nice to try as a night cream.


----------



## casey anne (Dec 11, 2014)

bliss10977 said:


> Yeah, me too a little. I've already given away two sets of that oxygen stuff, lol. But the face cream sample is big. Might be nice to try as a night cream.


I am still finishing off a night cream, and I still have those 2 other creams from the Fall box to use up! But, yes, I agree.


----------



## bliss10977 (Dec 11, 2014)

casey anne said:


> I am still finishing off a night cream, and I still have those 2 other creams from the Fall box to use up! But, yes, I agree.


Lol! Me too! I have a bit of a stockpile of night creams, because I use SPF during the day. I'm opening one of the fall ones next.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Dec 11, 2014)

Cold cream,  hagtastic.   &lt;_&lt;   Guess I should be grateful it isn't Depends.

All this Dove is wearing on me, but it'll make a nice donation box. 

The lippie is more than enough to make me happy!


----------



## LadyK (Dec 11, 2014)

I know people get down on Ponds but that stuff is pretty amazing.  I used it for a while after finding out that my theatre friends use it all the time to take off stage makeup and swear it keeps their skin soft.  The unscented version takes my makeup off nicely and doesn't make my skin dry or tight.  I would give it a try!


----------



## casey anne (Dec 11, 2014)

Looks like there is variation with the Aveeno produce in the youngin's box


----------



## puzzlepopples (Dec 11, 2014)

Still no tracking. I guess they're saving me till the end again. As long as they shipped it this time I'll be happy. lol


----------



## JolieFleurs (Dec 11, 2014)

The original Ponds cream is amazing for sure. My late MIL, who was 83 when she died, used it religiously and she easily looked like she was in her early 50s.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Dec 11, 2014)

casey anne said:


> Looks like there is variation with the Aveeno produce in the youngin's box


Yep. It's kinda lame that some people are getting a full size face scrub and some are getting a tiny lotion sample. I need a small lotion for my purse but I'd rather pay for that and get the face scrub because it cost a lot more. lol


----------



## candes (Dec 11, 2014)

LadyK said:


> I know people get down on Ponds but that stuff is pretty amazing.  I used it for a while after finding out that my theatre friends use it all the time to take off stage makeup and swear it keeps their skin soft.  The unscented version takes my makeup off nicely and doesn't make my skin dry or tight.  I would give it a try!


When my mom died of Altzheimers at 76, she didn't look a year over 50. Used ponds her whole life.


----------



## candes (Dec 11, 2014)

LadyK said:


> I know people get down on Ponds but that stuff is pretty amazing. I used it for a while after finding out that my theatre friends use it all the time to take off stage makeup and swear it keeps their skin soft. The unscented version takes my makeup off nicely and doesn't make my skin dry or tight. I would give it a try!


Fantastic is right and I will have the most gorgeous wrinkle free tootsies in town. If it is the same formula as I once used, it makes a great foot cream.
Now the Olay and Loreal,were terrible as a foot cream. But when I put it on first, then added another heavier cream, wow my feet were sooo smooth.

Oh gosh, I have been busy at work and replied to you twice. That stuff really is good. I started using it as a foot cream when I upgraded to upper scale store brands in my thirties. And I used the leftovers on my feet. But dang that stuff was awesome, so I kept buying it for that reason. But used it sparingly since that was kind of expensive for just a foot cream. It was a nice treat for my feet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JolieFleurs (Dec 12, 2014)

Welp, the mule train dropped its load here today. Literally.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Way too much Dove for me.(Although I will at least try the Oxygen shampoo/conditioner, as my hair is thinning and volume is an issue)  

Also too much Cover Girl. Not a huge fan of their lippies.

In the Sweet Young Thing box, I got a gloss in Juicy Fruit , which I will definitely use, even though I don't care for the smell of the Colorlicious glosses.

The Hags box had Outlast which thankfully is in a horrible ( for me) color called Canyon, which will prevent me from being tempted to try it. (The last and only time I tried this formula it about took the hide off my lips; admittedly this was when it came out way back when)

Got the puny little Aveeno lotion, not the scrub.  I am very disappointed about this. Maybe not so much the item itself ( I love Aveeno lotion)  but the disparity between getting a sample vs a full size, or what looks like a full size, anyway. 

Definitely disappointed this month, but the value is there, so I won't cancel yet. If it continues to be The Dove &amp; CG show, though, I will cut it down to one box, for sure, and cancel altogether if Dove is always the main thing.

Now I am left to wonder about my other two accts. The one that keeps showing three boxes and Fall  is the original sub and the other one was created a few days later than the two boxes that came today.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Dec 12, 2014)

Anyone else still not have tracking? This is annoying, especially since I had to beg for them to send my box last time.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 12, 2014)

puzzlepopples said:


> Anyone else still not have tracking? This is annoying, especially since I had to beg for them to send my box last time.


My tracking just came like in the last 5 minutes.  So maybe there is still hope?


----------



## casey anne (Dec 12, 2014)

puzzlepopples said:


> Anyone else still not have tracking? This is annoying, especially since I had to beg for them to send my box last time.


No tracking yet for me! And of course I was in your boat last time as well.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 12, 2014)

puzzlepopples said:


> Anyone else still not have tracking? This is annoying, especially since I had to beg for them to send my box last time.


No tracking for me yet.  I didn't get tracking last time and my box came no problem.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Dec 12, 2014)

Thanks for all the quick answers. I wouldn't be so worried if I didn't have all the issues with the Fall Box. lol You'd think if all boxes were sent out by the 9th they would have had enough time to send out shipping emails. Oh well, I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## candes (Dec 12, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> My tracking just came like in the last 5 minutes.  So maybe there is still hope?


Same here.


----------



## Bree Bruzgulis (Dec 12, 2014)

Got tracking for my mother in law, but not mine. Same address, just one old one young. Hers is coming tomorrow. Hopefully mine will be tagging along!


----------



## Justine1988 (Dec 12, 2014)

I still had three boxes processing (only ordered one) that said fall and no tracking number, so I just decided to cancel. I was never charged.

The products were ok, but nothing I needed.

I'd like to get this box in the future, but I'm not crazy about the lack of communication and having no idea whether you will receive it or not.


----------



## elainecad (Dec 12, 2014)

How did some of you ladies get multiple boxes? I notice it says one per e-mail address.  Do you use multiple e-mail addresses?


----------



## JolieFleurs (Dec 12, 2014)

I have multiple email addresses.


----------



## elainecad (Dec 12, 2014)

Ah, that is what I figured. Thanks.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Dec 12, 2014)

So far on IG I've only seen one person with the Aveeno face scrub, everyone else had the lotion sample. Weird.


----------



## linda37027 (Dec 12, 2014)

Just got tracking and when I click on it, says not found. You will probably get yours soon.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Dec 12, 2014)

linda37027 said:


> Just got tracking and when I click on it, says not found. You will probably get yours soon.


Thanks for keeping me updated. I hope I get tracking soon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sometimes it takes forever to update though. USPS can sometimes take forever to update tracking.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Dec 12, 2014)

casey anne said:


> No tracking yet for me! And of course I was in your boat last time as well.


Let me know when you get tracking or your box. I'll do the same. It'll make me feel better if someone that had issues last time gets tracking or a box. lol They sure didn't have any issues taking my money haha


----------



## lovepink (Dec 12, 2014)

So I somehow managed to get a tracking number for a box I did not pay for.  My credit card on file with them was reported to have been frauded and was cancelled.  Should be interesting to see if I get a box!


----------



## puzzlepopples (Dec 12, 2014)

lovepink said:


> So I somehow managed to get a tracking number for a box I did not pay for.  My credit card on file with them was reported to have been frauded and was cancelled.  Should be interesting to see if I get a box!


Wow. I'm beginning to wonder if anyone with this company knows what they are doing. haha


----------



## lovepink (Dec 12, 2014)

puzzlepopples said:


> Wow. I'm beginning to wonder if anyone with this company knows what they are doing. haha


I know right?  I had it on the list of places to update my credit card (when we got the new number) but I decided against it because my husband gave me such a hard time about supporting WM.  

I assume I will not actually get a box but if I do it will be weird as I did not pay for it.  Maybe I can mark return to sender and they will get it back.


----------



## casey anne (Dec 12, 2014)

puzzlepopples said:


> Let me know when you get tracking or your box. I'll do the same. It'll make me feel better if someone that had issues last time gets tracking or a box. lol They sure didn't have any issues taking my money haha


Will do!


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 12, 2014)

I got tracking for my box today; none for the girls' boxes yet.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Dec 12, 2014)

@@lovepink I seem to recall reading somewhere, maybe even here, that larger companies pay a fee to override  cancellations so they're able charge the new card?  I'd keep an eye on your statement.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Dec 12, 2014)

JolieFleurs said:


> @@lovepink I seem to recall reading somewhere, maybe even here, that larger companies pay a fee to override  cancellations so they're able charge the new card?  I'd keep an eye on your statement.


Wow. That's just wrong. What if someone cancelled the card because a big company kept charging them after the cancelled whatever they were paying for?


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Dec 12, 2014)

Does anyone have a picture of the box?  Reading about it confuses me, I'm a much more visual person


----------



## JolieFleurs (Dec 12, 2014)

puzzlepopples said:


> What if someone cancelled the card because a big company kept charging them after the cancelled whatever they were paying for?


 
@@puzzlepopples I have to assume it has to only be under certain circumstances, but I'm really not sure. Seems like it was mentioned here on MUT in a thread where people were talking about how companies never really delete your credit card off of a site, even when you think you have done so?


----------



## lovepink (Dec 12, 2014)

@@JolieFleurs Thank  you for letting me know about the cc thing!  I keep a close eye on my cc (which is why I was able to spot the fraud so quickly when it happened) and my cc sent a letter stating anything on auto payment would not be charged so get in touch with the company or you could face late fees, penalties etc.

@@puzzlepopples  I agree if they are able to do that is crazy!  There are a lot of things I did not update my cc specifically so they can no longer charge me!

@@BeautyLoverIT  There are pics in intagram and someone posted the pic here. If you look in the upper right hand corner of this thread under "recent images in this topic" you can click on it.  I think that the one posted is the younger box, but I could be mistaken.  Hope that helps!


----------



## meganreid21 (Dec 13, 2014)

I definitely subscribed after this post. You literally can not beat a $5 beauty box.


----------



## candes (Dec 13, 2014)

Here is a video unboxing of the youngin box.  I got a kick out of her comments about the perfume card..  "Three little bitty scent experiences..."  "Sort of smells like old person"  :lol:   Anyways the gloss looks nice and may be the highlightof the box.

http://youtu.be/GTavn79SlJw

This one concentrates on showing the box..

[SIZE=14.4444446563721px]
[/SIZE]


----------



## candes (Dec 13, 2014)

And here is the old lady box.  I think the old lady box had more value.  The lippy with a top coat seems interesting.  Although I may never get to wear it.  I have a 4 pack of Juice Beauty lippies coming from Santa.  Oh I love those sooo much!


----------



## invisiblegirl (Dec 13, 2014)

candes said:


> And here is the old lady box.  I think the old lady box had more value.  The lippy with a top coat seems interesting.  Although I may never get to wear it.  I have a 4 pack of Juice Beauty lippies coming from Santa.  Oh I love those sooo much!


I think you are right. Glad I am an old lady/hag. I think we got a higher value box. I would not have been impressed with those "magazine" type fragrance samples in the whipper-snapper box. Now if they will just send me tracking. The guy on the phone told me I would have it within 24 hours. It has now been 48.


----------



## Padawan (Dec 13, 2014)

So did everyone who got the old biddy box get the "Canyon" shade for the lipgloss/moisturizer duo? I am hoping there are variations because that shade looks kinda dark and not my thing at all.


----------



## onelilspark (Dec 13, 2014)

Eh, I might cancel this. I haven't decided.  The lipgloss and the wipes look nice and are certainly worth $5, but everything else I could take or leave (the L'Oreal, Dove, &amp; Aveeno I've actually already received as free samples.)

I haven't gotten my box yet and I haven't seen any tracking email either. Boo.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Dec 13, 2014)

@@Padawan Yes, I got Canyon and it looks hideous! 

But I ahve to admit I got a color in my Target box that looked hideous and is actually stunning, so I dunno. But this looks orangey to me,which will not suit me at all.


----------



## phanne (Dec 13, 2014)

Um, I dont know what to do, if anything. My trendsetter box contatins the classic box. I'm getting a classic box too, but that's not coming until next week or later. I would be OK if it was also messed up and was the trendsetter box, but I definitely don't want two of the same box and I don't want to have to wait over another week to find out.


----------



## IMDawnP (Dec 13, 2014)

My tracking says it was supposed to be delivered today but so far it hasn't showed. And having watched that video I am now very disappointed. It's definitely worth the $5.00 but there isn't one thing I'm looking forward to using. I feel like I'm waiting for a Beauty Army box.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Dec 13, 2014)

Yeah I guess this box just isn't for me.  Does anyone know where we go to cancel?  Money is super tight right now and I'd rather save my $5 for something I'll use.  I don't think I'll use any of these products.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Dec 13, 2014)

@@BeautyLoverIT Log in to your account; it's in the lower right corner, I think. Big orange button that says cancel subscription.


----------



## candes (Dec 13, 2014)

IMDawnP said:


> My tracking says it was supposed to be delivered today but so far it hasn't showed. And having watched that video I am now very disappointed. It's definitely worth the $5.00 but there isn't one thing I'm looking forward to using. I feel like I'm waiting for a Beauty Army box.


Same here. This box is the price of just a cup of coffee. But if I ain't using anything... I am still using the deodorant from the last box since I had another open. So that one was useful. But that gloss last time was gross looking, brush and all. Bleh. 
I should have known better actually. One time someone used a fake CC card with my name and number on it, in Walmart. The charge was immediately denied. I asked how they knew, and they said, because you don't shop in Walmart. They were so right and I am so totally wrong for this box.


----------



## Padawan (Dec 13, 2014)

JolieFleurs said:


> @@Padawan Yes, I got Canyon and it looks hideous!
> 
> But I ahve to admit I got a color in my Target box that looked hideous and is actually stunning, so I dunno. But this looks orangey to me,which will not suit me at all.


Orange? That's even worse! I definitely don't do orange, it just doesn't mesh with my skin tone.


----------



## candes (Dec 14, 2014)

Padawan said:


> Orange? That's even worse! I definitely don't do orange, it just doesn't mesh with my skin tone.


Orange is best in summer with a nice tan.  Me,I gave up tanning many many moons ago;.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Dec 14, 2014)

I still have not gotten a tracking email. Or any email at all. I'm glad some people are getting tracking, I have a feeling it is just going to show up unannounced.


----------



## Padawan (Dec 14, 2014)

candes said:


> Orange is best in summer with a nice tan.  Me,I gave up tanning many many moons ago;.


I am pale, and don't tan. I burn. And no way I am fake baking, that stuff is just streaky and expensive. I would rather just spend the money I would spend fake baking on cosmetics. I have learned to embrace my pastiness, and it is good!

I got shipping info on the box I ordered for my mom. I got charged for my box, but no shipping info yet. Hopefully I get it soon.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Dec 14, 2014)

I hope those of us that didn't get shipping emails magically have boxes show up tomorrow!


----------



## britty (Dec 14, 2014)

puzzlepopples said:


> I hope those of us that didn't get shipping emails magically have boxes show up tomorrow!


You and me both!


----------



## candes (Dec 15, 2014)

Mine left Illinois on the 13th.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Dec 15, 2014)

I swear by my Pond's cold cream  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It is a great  makeup remover and moisturizer.


----------



## Jwhackers (Dec 15, 2014)

I have been subscribed since the fall box. I was charged over a week ago for the winter box, but still have no tracking info and no box. should i be concerned?


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 15, 2014)

Jwhackers said:


> I have been subscribed since the fall box. I was charged over a week ago for the winter box, but still have no tracking info and no box. should i be concerned?


I wouldn't worry too much yet.  I did not get tracking information for the fall box and it just showed up one day.  I did get tracking information for the winter box but there's been no movement at all since I got the tracking information a couple of days ago.  So at this point, for you it could just be a case of a missed e-mail.  Plus I'll bet a lot of packages are running late because of the holiday season.  In a week, I might answer your question differently, though.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Dec 15, 2014)

So I got another one. This almost has to be from the acct that shows Fall, and three boxes, because the other account should be going to SoDak for one of my nieces, who is 19.

The birth date I used was 1993, but I got the geezer box!

No lip product at all, just a teeny little tube sample of an Olay moisturizer, the small Aveeno lotion the Ponds cream and wipes, two Nivea foils, and then the other foils. 

I am peeved, now. If my 19 year old niece gets this box, I will be furious!

Edited to add that the box had a slip of paper on top that said L'Oreal Paris! SO bizarre, since there was no L'Oreal in the box at all and I am not sure I've seen ANY boxes with L'Oreal?!


----------



## puzzlepopples (Dec 15, 2014)

Jwhackers said:


> I have been subscribed since the fall box. I was charged over a week ago for the winter box, but still have no tracking info and no box. should i be concerned?


I've also been subscribed since the fall box and don't have tracking or a box. You are not alone. I will probably call or email if I don't have it by Wednesday.


----------



## ang3445 (Dec 15, 2014)

JolieFleurs said:


> So I got another one. This almost has to be from the acct that shows Fall, and three boxes, because the other account should be going to SoDak for one of my nieces, who is 19.
> 
> The birth date I used was 1993, but I got the geezer box!
> 
> ...


Very strange that you received the wrong box!  As for the L'Oreal, maybe it's referring to the L'Oreal shampoo and conditioner foils??  I received the younger box and those were in mine.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Dec 15, 2014)

Oh, yes, you're right @@ang3445 ...  I hadn't looked very carefully at the foils. They are L'Oreal.

I called and the poor lady was both really sweet and pretty rude. I was about to go all the way off on her, but I could detect a slight note of hysteria or desperation in her voice, and I figured she had taken nothing but awful phone calls for weeks now, so I didn't fuss too much. They just answer the phone calls for Brandshare, rhey really don't know much.

She said that they had gotten over 70,000 orders, that some of the larger companies were late getting the products to them, that some people never got their Fall boxes, and that she wasn't even sure they'd be able to address any of my concerns. I appreciated her honesty. She also said  it was very strange that I got the box for over 30. (And I didn't press too hard on that, because I still wonder if  the fact that I have all the accts on the same card may be causing problems)

At any rate, it's a good thing I have an appreciation for the farcical and that this box is only 5 dollars! The box I got today was awful, especially given that it was supposed to be the Young 'un box.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Dec 15, 2014)

I broke down and went ahead and emailed them asking for my tracking info. They emailed me back saying someone would look into it and get back to me by the end of the day.


----------



## casey anne (Dec 15, 2014)

puzzlepopples said:


> I broke down and went ahead and emailed them asking for my tracking info. They emailed me back saying someone would look into it and get back to me by the end of the day.


@puzzlepopples... I JUST got my shipping notificaiton. It shipped on the 13th and I should get it today. Here's hoping you just received your notification too!


----------



## IMDawnP (Dec 15, 2014)

JolieFleurs said:


> So I got another one. This almost has to be from the acct that shows Fall, and three boxes, because the other account should be going to SoDak for one of my nieces, who is 19.
> 
> The birth date I used was 1993, but I got the geezer box!
> 
> ...


I thought the geezer box was the one with the Ponds/Dove items (shown in the video unboxing). That is the box I got today and I got a geezer box last time as well.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Dec 15, 2014)

The box I got was kind of a hybrid, I guess. I got the Ponds cream and wipes, but I also got the Aveeno lotion and  LOreal shampoo/conditioner foil. 

WHICH, by the way, the heifer on the phone said counted as THREE items. Seriously, these people.


----------



## linda37027 (Dec 15, 2014)

There is definitely a box # 3. I thought maybe it was the really old box since I am over 50, but someone younger got this box too. I got it in the mail today. Here's what is in it.

L'Oreal card with  serum and day cream packets attached, says Age Perfect cell renewal. Not sure how much, probably one use only.

Ponds pack of 5 cleansing towelettes

Ponds anti wrinkle cream 1.75 oz

Aveeno 1oz lotion

Nivea cocoa butter lotion .14 oz foil with 1.00 off coupon

L'Oreal 3 pack color vibrancy shampoo, conditioner and treatment

John Frieda 2 pack volume shampoo and conditioner with 2.00 coupon

Olay tone perfecting cream .24 oz.

No makeup items. Even though I am old, I still like makeup. Haven't added up the value, but it seems kinda low. 8 items, but 4 are foils/one use packets.


----------



## SophiaRae (Dec 15, 2014)

Sigh still no tracking email and when I log into my account it still shows fall box. I guess I wait a few more days to see if something just randomly shows up since I was charged a while ago. *getting a little impatient here walmart*


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 15, 2014)

JolieFleurs said:


> The box I got was kind of a hybrid, I guess. I got the Ponds cream and wipes, but I also got the Aveeno lotion and  LOreal shampoo/conditioner foil.
> 
> WHICH, by the way, the heifer on the phone said *counted as THREE items. Seriously, these people.*


Then I want to review them for triple points!!  Oh wait..  this isn't BB...  *snicker*


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 15, 2014)

linda37027 said:


> There is definitely a box # 3. I thought maybe it was the really old box since I am over 50, but someone younger got this box too. I got it in the mail today. Here's what is in it.
> 
> L'Oreal card with  serum and day cream packets attached, says Age Perfect cell renewal. Not sure how much, probably one use only.
> 
> ...


I received this exact box.  I'm 42.  What a box of beige..... plain vanilla box.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JolieFleurs (Dec 15, 2014)

@@linda37027  Yep, that's the one I got. 

I didn't think I could be more disappointed than I was with  my Dove heavy box, but this one is just bad.  Feels like leftovers!

If this acct consistently gets this kind of box, I"m cancelling it.

For me, this was my original acct. Two of the newer ones, which I added for the Winter box, got the better stuff.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Dec 15, 2014)

Lord, it looks like all y'all who are waiting for your box are going to get this mess.


----------



## linda37027 (Dec 15, 2014)

It's like they ran out of the Dove samples, which were multi use and replaced them with foils. I wanted my lippie, too.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Dec 15, 2014)

Dove may have been the one holding them up. It's definitely the one they seem to have run short of, at any rate.

I'm annoyed about it not being a youngish box, I am annoyed that there wasn't a lippie ( even though I did get one of each in the other boxes; I got the extra young 'un boxes for stocking stuffers, and I am NOT putting Ponds cold cream into a 16 year old's stocking) and I most definitely do not think this was worth 5 dollars. 

I am looking forward to trying the Volume shampoo, so if I like that, I may change my mind but I hate foils, They are too cheesy to even stuff a stocking with, or is that just me?


----------



## ang3445 (Dec 15, 2014)

Well, I finally received my box today.  I received the younger version of the box.  My Covergirl lipgloss is in the color Juicy Fruit.  It's a nice hot pink sort of color.  I'm happy to receive the Burt's Bees wipes because I forgot to buy makeup wipes last time I was at the store, so I'm covered for a while now.  I also received the travel sized Aveeno lotion and Dover body wash.  Not thrilled, but I'll use them on my upcoming trip.  And the foils may or may not get used.  I'm not much of a foil packet user.

Overall, I find this box really disappointing compared to what I saw people receive in Fall.  I suppose I can't really complain for only $5, though.  I'm going to stick around for the Spring box in hopes that it'll include some pretty seasonal makeup colors.


----------



## MET (Dec 15, 2014)

linda37027 said:


> linda37027, on 15 Dec 2014 - 4:24 PM, said:
> There is definitely a box # 3. I thought maybe it was the really old box since I am over 50, but someone younger got this box too. I got it in the mail today. Here's what is in it.
> 
> L'Oreal card with  serum and day cream packets attached, says Age Perfect cell renewal. Not sure how much, probably one use only.
> ...


  Hard to gauge - does this box contain items worth $5?  I definitely like Target's approach better (i.e. tell us what's in the box 1st).   I haven't received shipping for any of the boxes and I'll probably end up with the leftover box .


----------



## puzzlepopples (Dec 15, 2014)

casey anne said:


> @puzzlepopples... I JUST got my shipping notificaiton. It shipped on the 13th and I should get it today. Here's hoping you just received your notification too!


Still nothing here. Looks like we'll be getting the leftover crap thrown in a box though. Ugh.


----------



## casey anne (Dec 15, 2014)

puzzlepopples said:


> Still nothing here. Looks like we'll be getting the leftover crap thrown in a box though. Ugh.


Yup. I'm gonna keep the ponds cream and wipes and the rest is going into a donation box I have started.


----------



## Padawan (Dec 15, 2014)

My mom got box #3 today, and she seems to really like it. If I get that box, I will be really mad. I thought I would be getting the box with all the Dove and Ponds stuff, but I haven't received shipping, so I am afraid I will get this leftovers box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Dec 15, 2014)

My box moved from Bensonville IL 12/13 to Bell Gardens CA 12/15. I might have it tomorrow.

I subtracted 10  years off my real year of birth to hopefully get a "young" box but am not sure if it went through in time or even matters.


----------



## had706 (Dec 15, 2014)

I got the #3 box and can't believe it has no makeup item. Definitely a big let down. I'm only in my 30s so I don't think it's the really old box. Well I hope not lol


----------



## TreatChoself (Dec 15, 2014)

nothing at all here either. I was subscribed before the fall box and was pleased with that one. I have a feeling box #3 isn't young or old, just hey we ran out of everything, take this and shut up. I will totally argue for my $5 back if that's what I get.  :bringiton:


----------



## puzzlepopples (Dec 15, 2014)

They really need to learn not to give a certain day/time that they will email you back because they never follow through. Don't say "we'll get back to you tonight" if you aren't going to. I'd rather you say "we'll get back to you in a few days" than be lied to!


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 15, 2014)

linda37027 said:


> There is definitely a box # 3. I thought maybe it was the really old box since I am over 50, but someone younger got this box too. I got it in the mail today. Here's what is in it.
> 
> L'Oreal card with  serum and day cream packets attached, says Age Perfect cell renewal. Not sure how much, probably one use only.
> 
> ...


This is the exact box I received today. I'm okay with it. I am swimming in lippies, so I'm fine with not getting one, especially if it was going to be in the color Canyon...not a fan of that shade.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Dec 16, 2014)

I got my box yesterday and I got some kind of cover girl lipgloss in a dark pink shade, a tiny aveeno lotion sample, dove body wash travel size, burts bees wipes, and foil packets with shampoo and conditioner....blahhhhh


----------



## KatieKat (Dec 16, 2014)

I still haven't received my box or any shipping information and I was charged over 10 days ago.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sldb (Dec 16, 2014)

I got box yesterday. It contained:

Foil of Nivea lotion

Ponds wipes

Ponds wrinkle cream

Tiny sample of Okay tone perfecting cream

Sample of Aveeno lotion

Foil of John Fried volume shampoo and conditioner

Foils of Loreal shampoo and conditioner

Tiny foils of some kind of Loreal skin care

Blah


----------



## puzzlepopples (Dec 16, 2014)

KatieKat said:


> I still haven't received my box or any shipping information and I was charged over 10 days ago.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm in the same boat. I even emailed Doug yesterday (he helped me last time) and he said Zack would get back with me by last night and I still haven't heard back. So apparently "he'll respond by tonight" means "he'll respond within the next week or so"


----------



## Padawan (Dec 16, 2014)

Go my shipping today, finally! Of course, my excitement will be wildly tempered if I get that leftovers box! My hope is that the delay was because they were waiting for a new shipment of products so they don't have to give the rest of of us the leftovers ...


----------



## Elena K (Dec 16, 2014)

Still no tracking for me, and my account still says "Fall 2014"... not sure what to make of it...


----------



## JolieFleurs (Dec 16, 2014)

@@Elena K  Mine STILL says Fall, I never got any tracking and I got it yesterday, so I'm sure yours is coming.


----------



## britty (Dec 16, 2014)

I've decided that after these two come in I'm cancelling, and I'm only waiting because I've already been charged for them both... no shipping email or anything. 

These are supposed to be fun, not a headache... I get paid to have a headache at work, I don't like paying someone else to give me one.

This is ridiculous.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Dec 16, 2014)

britty said:


> I've decided that after these two come in I'm cancelling, and I'm only waiting because I've already been charged for them both... no shipping email or anything.
> 
> These are supposed to be fun, not a headache... I get paid to have a headache at work, I don't like paying someone else to give me one.
> 
> This is ridiculous.


I feel you. I'm even more irritated because I sent an email was told someone would get back to me that same day (yesterday) and still nothing. Even if my box hasn't shipped or they couldn't find a tracking or whatever they could have emailed back by the time they said they would to let me know they were still looking into it. But to say you will email by a certain time then not give an update by that time is unprofessional.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Dec 16, 2014)

puzzlepopples said:


> But to say you will email by a certain time then not give an update by that time is unprofessional.


Lord, child, I think we are WELL past the point of "unprofessional"    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puzzlepopples (Dec 16, 2014)

JolieFleurs said:


> Lord, child, I think we are WELL past the point of "unprofessional"    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


lol Yeah I think that ship sailed with the fall box. haha


----------



## Tamara76 (Dec 16, 2014)

I finally received shipping notification on my "elderly" box, but when I log in to that account, it shows that 3 boxes have processed (?).

I have not received shipping notification on my daughter's box, but I also see that 3 boxes have processed when I log into that account.

They charged me for both boxes on 12/04/14 ($5 each).


----------



## puzzlepopples (Dec 16, 2014)

Off topic but I can't really be on topic since they won't send me tracking ugh

Has anyone used DHC Velvet Skin Coat on a regular basis? I've used the little samples they send with the catalog and every time I use the samples I'm like "wow my skin looks amazing" every time I look in a mirror. LOL Not in a full of myself way because I'm usually more like "ugh my makeup is sliding off my oily mess of a face and I have pores the size of plates". 

I was just wondering if anyone used it regularly and if you had good results and the effect didn't fade. I'm cheap and it's not cheap but I'm thinking about breaking down and buying it. I've used many primers and this is the only thing that's given me a flawless (or as close and I can get) finish.


----------



## Bree Bruzgulis (Dec 16, 2014)

I broke down and called the number on the bottom of the beauty box page. No wait time, i got right through, and got someone I could understand (WOW!) Here's the verdict:

The man told me they are shipping out in batches and the final batch will be shipped tomorrow (Wednesday) and if I don't receive a notification or tracking email by Thursday to call back.I was also told if mine doesn't ship with that batch they'll go in and check the system. Which i suspect is going to be the case :/ 

He said the multiple boxes, one is the Fall box, One is the winter, and the other is a glitch (i had 3) and if i wasn't charged twice, there shouldn't be an issue

He was kinda snippy, I feel for them, they probably get hundreds of calls due to all the backup on Walmart's part, but at the same time, they need to take it out on their employer, not us.

Whatever. My box better get here, i'm more than a little annoyed. Thank you everyone who kept up in where their box was! Or...ya know. Wasn't  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puzzlepopples (Dec 16, 2014)

BreeTheKokiri said:


> I broke down and called the number on the bottom of the beauty box page. No wait time, i got right through, and got someone I could understand (WOW!) Here's the verdict:
> 
> The man told me they are shipping out in batches and the final batch will be shipped tomorrow (Wednesday) and if I don't receive a notification or tracking email by Thursday to call back.I was also told if mine doesn't ship with that batch they'll go in and check the system. Which i suspect is going to be the case :/
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting. I feel a little (very little lol) better knowing they are still shipping. Not sure why Doug or Zach couldn't have emailed me back yesterday telling me that. lol I guess typing is hard. Hopefully we'll both be getting an email on or before Thursday.


----------



## Bree Bruzgulis (Dec 16, 2014)

puzzlepopples said:


> Thanks for posting. I feel a little (very little lol) better knowing they are still shipping. Not sure why Doug or Zach couldn't have emailed me back yesterday telling me that. lol I guess typing is hard. Hopefully we'll both be getting an email on or before Thursday.


Honestly i would recommend calling the number. I know walmart usually has a ridiculous system, but i didn't get a single machine, it went right to a person


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 16, 2014)

I got mine yesterday. I got the grandma box, no makeup at all, just various creams and hair samples. I'll try it all but it would be nice to have makeup in there.

I think I'll stick around, only because I would easily waste $5 at a drugstore buying a random inexpensive cream or hair item to see if I'll like it. Here I get to try five or six items and if one ends up working out really well for me I'm still saving in the long run. I barely pay attention to this box so the shipping delays don't bother me.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Dec 16, 2014)

BreeTheKokiri said:


> Honestly i would recommend calling the number. I know walmart usually has a ridiculous system, but i didn't get a single machine, it went right to a person


Thanks. Since I know they still have one last batch to send out I'm going to wait till Thursday. If I don't have a tracking number by the time I get home from work Thursday I'll call them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Elena K (Dec 16, 2014)

JolieFleurs said:


> @@Elena K  Mine STILL says Fall, I never got any tracking and I got it yesterday, so I'm sure yours is coming.


I hope so! I just realized that they charged my card on 5th


----------



## puzzlepopples (Dec 16, 2014)

Elena K said:


> I hope so! I just realized that they charged my card on 5th


Mine was charged on the 4th. We can just look at it as saving the best for last. lol At least that's what I'm telling myself until the box gets here and I open it and it's leftover crap. lol


----------



## lovepink (Dec 16, 2014)

I got my box today.  Got the box of random today.  I am happy for the wipes since I am going on a trip but I am glad I did not pay for this box.

Can someone who was charged tell me what it shows on your credit card statement?  Is it Brandshare?  I keep checking my card but it has not shown yet.

Hope all you that paid for them get your boxes.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Dec 16, 2014)

lovepink said:


> I got my box today.  Got the box of random today.  I am happy for the wipes since I am going on a trip but I am glad I did not pay for this box.
> 
> Can someone who was charged tell me what it shows on your credit card statement?  Is it Brandshare?  I keep checking my card but it has not shown yet.
> 
> Hope all you that paid for them get your boxes.


Mine showed up as General Merchandise. lol I know it's the box because I only use that CC for online orders and I haven't ordered anything else online.


----------



## lovepink (Dec 16, 2014)

puzzlepopples said:


> Mine showed up as General Merchandise. lol I know it's the box because I only use that CC for online orders and I haven't ordered anything else online.


Thanks!  I will continue to keep an eye open for it!  Hope you box arrives soon and is full of what you want!


----------



## JolieFleurs (Dec 16, 2014)

I bet this last shipment will be yet another variation. Here's hoping you ladies get the best one to make up for waiting so long! And I never did get any tracking, so don't  lose hope.

I do think these poor phone reps are taking a beating. Definitely a little snippy, but also very nice, and the lady I spoke with tried her very best. Bless her heart.


----------



## MET (Dec 16, 2014)

I received 2 tracking emails today - 1 left to go but with my luck they will all be the leftovers box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

On a different rant - UPS has lost my 2 BeautyBar boxes including my out of stock GWPs.  After a very long time on the phone with UPS there is no hope of finding the boxes and BB has confirmed that they do not have any more of the GWP - so bummed.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Dec 16, 2014)

@@MET  I am so sorry to hear that! How does that happen?!


----------



## MET (Dec 16, 2014)

JolieFleurs said:


> JolieFleurs, on 16 Dec 2014 - 9:36 PM, said@MET  I am so sorry to hear that! How does that happen?!


Thank you !   I know how it happened but I have no recourse.... I received 2 boxes that belonged 1 house over which I promptly dropped off.  Had I thought about it I would have checked my neighbors for my boxes.  According to UPS they were left on the neighbors porch but I can't really accuse them of "keeping" my boxes after they told me that they don't have them.


----------



## Toby Burke (Dec 16, 2014)

I got charged but haven't received anything yet - not even an email.

I have a "young" and an "old" account and were charged for both  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ang3445 (Dec 16, 2014)

lovepink said:


> I got my box today.  Got the box of random today.  I am happy for the wipes since I am going on a trip but I am glad I did not pay for this box.
> 
> Can someone who was charged tell me what it shows on your credit card statement?  Is it Brandshare?  I keep checking my card but it has not shown yet.
> 
> Hope all you that paid for them get your boxes.


Mine was Walmart.com!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Dec 17, 2014)

ang3445 said:


> Mine was Walmart.com!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks!  I will keep an eye out for that one too!  I need to go check my statement from the fall box so I can keep an eye out!


----------



## JolieFleurs (Dec 17, 2014)

@@MET  I realize you would rather have the makeup and GWPs, but I hope UPS is refunding your purchase price.

Part of the reason they're so expensive is because they insure against stuff like this.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 17, 2014)

MET said:


> On a different rant - UPS has lost my 2 BeautyBar boxes including my out of stock GWPs. After a very long time on the phone with UPS there is no hope of finding the boxes and BB has confirmed that they do not have any more of the GWP - so bummed.


Are they at least refunding you?  Once, UPS lost a 30-lb bag of dog food I had ordered.  It was a nightmare trying to get that refunded (but I kept at it because it was like $50 -- I even had to file a BBB complaint against the merchant, and the merchant tried to not refund my shipping so I had to go another round with them).  UPS did an "investigation," which consisted of calling me and asking me if I had received the package.  Although usually UPS is quite good in my area and it's FedEx and LaserShip and the USPS I have problems with.  That was just an anomaly.


----------



## shy32 (Dec 17, 2014)

lovepink said:


> I got my box today. Got the box of random today. I am happy for the wipes since I am going on a trip but I am glad I did not pay for this box.
> 
> On mine it was Walmart/Brandshare Box
> 
> ...


On mine it was Walmart / Brandshare Box


----------



## MET (Dec 17, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> SneakyBurrito, on 17 Dec 2014 - 06:49 AM, said:Are they at least refunding you?  Once, UPS lost a 30-lb bag of dog food I had ordered.  It was a nightmare trying to get that refunded (but I kept at it because it was like $50 -- I even had to file a BBB complaint against the merchant, and the merchant tried to not refund my shipping so I had to go another round with them).  UPS did an "investigation," which consisted of calling me and asking me if I had received the package.  Although usually UPS is quite good in my area and it's FedEx and LaserShip and the USPS I have problems with.  That was just an anomaly.


Wow - that sounds like a nightmare!

Beauty Bar is refunding me and I guess they will get the money back from UPS - they've made it easy.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 17, 2014)

MET said:


> Wow - that sounds like a nightmare!


Now I buy most things online from Amazon.  If orders get messed up, they fix it/refund it quickly.

Back on topic, my WM box is out for delivery.  I am 37 and did not lie about my age so we will see what I get.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Dec 17, 2014)

My account was showing 3 boxes (the fall, winter, and glitch), now it's just showing 2 (fall and winter). Maybe that is a good sign. lol Hopefully that means mine shipped today. Still no shipping but they may wait a day or two to send that out to give ups a chance to catch up and have an actual update. We'll see. 

Oh and when I said my charge shows up as general merchandise, that's when I call and listen to the recording on the phone. As soon as I heard $5 general merch, I hung up. haha The paper statement may say Walmart. Hubby takes care of that. lol


----------



## MET (Dec 17, 2014)

I just received my box (the one that did I not get a shipping notice for).  Not sure if it's a new variation, I received:

Aveeno Sheer Hydration Lotion - 1 fl. oz

Ponds Anti-Wrinkle Cream - 1.75 fl ox

Olay Perfecting Cream - .24 oz

Ponds Towelettes (5)

John Frieda Volume Shampoo &amp; Conditioner sample

L'Oreal Shampoo &amp; Conditioner sample

L'Oreal Age Perfect Serum &amp; Day Cream sample

Nivea $1.00 off coupon


----------



## candes (Dec 17, 2014)

MET said:


> I just received my box (the one that did I not get a shipping notice for).  Not sure if it's a new variation, I received:
> 
> Aveeno Sheer Hydration Lotion - 1 fl. oz
> 
> ...


Ditto except I got  a .14 foil of Nivea Cocoa Butter instead of the $1 off.

This ponds formula isn't even usable for my feet likely because of the silicone and high alcohol content.  And it seems very drying, which is not what you would be looking for in a face cream.  To be honest I feel this formula could be very damaging to aging skin.  If you use it, don't say I didn't warn you.  

I will not use 1 single thing from this box, so I unsubbed just now.


----------



## ellesnails (Dec 17, 2014)

Still waiting for a ship notification. My mom got hers a few days ago but I don't know what was in it. I'm canceling both boxes after it comes.


----------



## TreatChoself (Dec 17, 2014)

I never got a tracking number or shipping notification, but I just got my box of leftover random crap today. I know it's only $5, but I'm still pretty annoyed. Added to the bag of stuff I'm bringing to the local shelter.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 17, 2014)

Old lady box, I guess:

Pond's anti-wrinkle cream (1.75 ounces)

Ponds towelettes (5)

Aveeno lotion (1 oz)

Nivea foil and coupon

Olay tone perfecting cream (0.24 oz)

John Frieda volume shampoo and conditioner foils

L'Oreal Age Perfect day cream and serum foils

L'Oreal color vibrancy nourishing shampoo, conditioner, and treatment foils

I'm not going to complain for $5, although I was more excited by the box I got last time.  I do note that the L'Oreal shampoo/conditioner/treatment foils are plentiful at the moment if you buy something at Ulta's website and choose "variety sampler."


----------



## Cluck Gable (Dec 17, 2014)

No sign of my box yet. The charge hit my credit card on the 4th of December. It has literally been two weeks.

Where are the boxes shipping from? I'm in CA. (Sorry, I would check but my account login details have long been lost and forgotten! :wacko: )

Thanks @@candes for the heads up on the Ponds cream. If I get the same product, I won't use it on my face.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Dec 17, 2014)

Cluck Gable said:


> No sign of my box yet. The charge hit my credit card on the 4th of December. It has literally been two weeks.
> 
> Where are the boxes shipping from? I'm in CA. (Sorry, I would check but my account login details have long been lost and forgotten! :wacko: )
> 
> Thanks @@candes for the heads up on the Ponds cream. If I get the same product, I won't use it on my face.


I can't remember where they ship from, but I know I have gotten other packages from the same city and it takes about 3 days to ship from there to where I live in West TN. I still don't have a box but someone posted yesterday that she called them and they told her the last batch was shipping today. My "glitch" box was deleted from my account today so I'm thinking that means it shipped lol They were showing extra boxes on peoples accounts but not charging for them. They said it was a glitch. I'm thinking ours may have shipped today. 

I'm not happy about the leftover box but whatever. I'll actually use the stuff in it. I wanted that darn lip gloss! I only have 15 lip glosses so I need more haha (yeah right). As long as my box gets here soon I will give them one more chance in the spring. If they mess up again I'm out.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Dec 17, 2014)

I want to say it ships from IL somewhere. Maybe IN? But one of those I states!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JolieFleurs (Dec 17, 2014)

BENSENVILLE, IL 60106


----------



## jb3480 (Dec 17, 2014)

So I was charged on the 5th but still haven't received my box OR even tracking yet, and I got the fall box without any problems (although I never got tracking on that one either).  And now I come on here and realize I'm gonna be getting the garbage box.  Oh boy  :wacko:


----------



## puzzlepopples (Dec 17, 2014)

jb3480 said:


> So I was charged on the 5th but still haven't received my box OR even tracking yet, and I got the fall box without any problems (although I never got tracking on that one either).  And now I come on here and realize I'm gonna be getting the garbage box.  Oh boy  :wacko:


We're in the same boat (except I did have issues getting my box last time). I know for the Fall Box they said there weren't sending tracking because it was the first one (they sent it out to those of us that had their orders get "lost" in the system and were never sent out so when they realized what happened they sent us tracking so we would know they were actually sending something). But to have issues last time then get the final shipment of leftover crap this time kinda stinks. Hopefully our Winter boxes are on the way now.


----------



## Toby Burke (Dec 17, 2014)

Cluck Gable said:


> No sign of my box yet. The charge hit my credit card on the 4th of December. It has literally been two weeks.
> 
> Where are the boxes shipping from? I'm in CA. (Sorry, I would check but my account login details have long been lost and forgotten! :wacko: )
> 
> Thanks @@candes for the heads up on the Ponds cream. If I get the same product, I won't use it on my face.


Same happened to me here in TX  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Toby Burke (Dec 17, 2014)

jb3480 said:


> So I was charged on the 5th but still haven't received my box OR even tracking yet, and I got the fall box without any problems (although I never got tracking on that one either). And now I come on here and realize I'm gonna be getting the garbage box. Oh boy :wacko:


I don't understand if we were charged so early why ours is shipping out so late  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelli (Dec 17, 2014)

I wasn't charged until the 8th, but still, don't have tracking or a box, nearly 10 days later. Hope it just magically shows up! (and it would be nice to not have the leftovers box LOL)


----------



## puzzlepopples (Dec 17, 2014)

Tobygirl said:


> I don't understand if we were charged so early why ours is shipping out so late  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Because they don't have their crap together. lol I was charged on the 4th, so it'll be 2 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## candes (Dec 18, 2014)

TreatChoself said:


> I never got a tracking number or shipping notification, but I just got my box of leftover random crap today. I know it's only $5, but I'm still pretty annoyed. Added to the bag of stuff I'm bringing to the local shelter.


I think a Bonnie Bell lip balm would have impressed me more.  I want Dr pepper flavor...  Do they even make this anymore?   :lol:


----------



## puzzlepopples (Dec 18, 2014)

candes said:


> I think a Bonnie Bell lip balm would have impressed me more.  I want Dr pepper flavor...  Do they even make this anymore?   :lol:


I know my local Target has the lip smackers on an end cap in cosmetics. I think they have the Dr. Pepper flavor still.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Dec 18, 2014)

Oh yes ma'am they DO still have Dr Pepper Lip Smackers! And lip glosses.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ViciousT (Dec 18, 2014)

Blergh....no box...no tracking... :/


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 18, 2014)

candes said:


> I want Dr pepper flavor... Do they even make this anymore? :lol:


Yes.  Yes they do.  I am 37 and I have been using that stuff for more than 20 years.  (It's really cheap at Target, too, less than $2.)


----------



## lindzebra (Dec 18, 2014)

Same as fall box. No tracking, no box yet. But I was charged on the 5th. I think I'm gonna cancel because I'm sick of being in the last wave or having to chase them for my box like in the fall.


----------



## KatieKat (Dec 18, 2014)

I JUST got a shipping/tracking email, so there is still hope for those of you that haven't!


----------



## britty (Dec 18, 2014)

I just got tracking for my "young" box, but I'm still cancelling after it gets in (am I the only one that waits to cancel until a box gets to my doorstep, lol... like they can magically pull my box back?).  I have yet to get my tracking for my "older" box. 

Although both accounts reflect them in "processed" status, but with their funky website there is no telling what that really means.

Yep, sorry Wally-World... I gave you a whirl and you let me down.  Your shipping issues make Glossybox and PSMH a seem like something to look forward to.  Eventhough I cancelled them for the same reason.  :blink:   I'm telling you, free shipping will suck me in and bad shipping will spit me out in a heart beat!


----------



## Toby Burke (Dec 18, 2014)

Just got tracking for my "young " box:

WMTrendsetrBeautyWinter#1Label

Has anyone received this box? If so, what are the contents?


----------



## Mercury (Dec 18, 2014)

Apparently if you're old, the only thing that you should be worrying about are wrinkles and shiny hair.

I got my old lady box and not a make up item in sight, which is sad because I like make up, even though I am so very old.

8 samples is a great number for $5, but half were foils.  I don't mind a couple of foils, but I really would have liked to have seen more variety in this box.  I get it, I'm old, I might have wrinkles, but that seriously is not my only interest.

I tried the only sample that was a good size this morning, the Ponds anti-wrinkly cream, ok consistency, but does it have to smell like grandma?  I'd have to be really desperate to use it again, so it will sit in the drawer with all my other wrinkle cream samples until I finally decide to throw it out.

For $5, I'll stick with it for a few more rounds, but maybe I should start lying about my age.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Dec 18, 2014)

I got a shipping email on my original account, the whippersnapper box. It's in York pa. One more box to go. I'm going to stick around for a bit. I think they got more subscriptions than they were prepared for but this box will cause some cancellations. Maybe the next one will be better.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Dec 18, 2014)

Still no tracking for me. Guess I'll be calling.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MIKAGlam (Dec 18, 2014)

I actually got a shipping email for this. It made me actually chuckle because I wAs not expecting to get one.


----------



## onelilspark (Dec 18, 2014)

Finally got a shipping email...I may cancel after this one, not sure.


----------



## Lolo22 (Dec 18, 2014)

I was charged on the 6 th and haven't received shipping or my box. Womp womp.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Dec 18, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> I was charged on the 6 th and haven't received shipping or my box. Womp womp.


I'm in the same boat. Charged on the 4th and nothing. I tried calling and they said to give it another day because they are still sending out tracking. I don't know how much I believe them.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Dec 18, 2014)

Watching recent unboxings on YouTube to see how craptastic the late boxes are and this poor girl got the "older" box and she's like 15. She said she was in high school and she's pulling out Pond's anti wrinkle cream. I'm 33 so if I did get the "older" box at least it would be useful for me but c'mon BrandShare sending that to a kid. 

Then another girl got a nice travel size sample of L'Oreal oil infused shampoo and conditioner, a full size Maybelline color sensation lipstick, Jergens BB body lotion sample (the bottle size sample), Olay Fresh Effects wipes, a Nivea foil pack, and a Maybelline powder tester (on the paperboard like it would be in a magazine tear out). 

After seeing this if my box is full of foil packet crap I'm going to be angry. Very angry.


----------



## IMDawnP (Dec 19, 2014)

Honestly I don't know what the hell Walmart is thinking calling this winter one a beauty box. This thing in all it's incarnations is a hot mess. And I received my Target boxes on the same day so it REALLY looks awful next to the one I paid the exact same $5.00 to buy. Yes, I know it's Walmart but, damn.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Dec 19, 2014)

IMDawnP said:


> Honestly I don't know what the hell Walmart is thinking calling this winter one a beauty box. This thing in all it's incarnations is a hot mess. And I received my Target boxes on the same day so it REALLY looks awful next to the one I paid the exact same $5.00 to buy. Yes, I know it's Walmart but, damn.


Yes!! The Target box is so much better! I wish they would make a monthly subscription


----------



## LadyK (Dec 19, 2014)

I can't really get worked up over this box.  It's $5 and from Walmart.  My expectations were so low to start with that receiving anything from them pretty much raises the bar.  I'm cancelling as part of a general sub box clear out but I'm still not really bothered by the products.


----------



## Kelli (Dec 19, 2014)

My box magically showed up today!! And it's not entirely leftover crap, so I am happy! I got a lip product, but not one of the Covergirl ones we originally saw. It's the Maybelline ColorSensational in Maple Kiss (I like the formula of these, not a color I would have grabbed for myself, but I think it will work for me!).

Then some fairly large L'Oreal  OleoTherapy Shampoo &amp; Conditioner (they are 2oz each!), 7pk Olay Everything Off Makeup Remover Cloths, Jergens BB Body 1oz tube, a Nivea Cocoa Butter lotion foil and a card of Maybelline pressed powder.

I think the lipstick really makes the box, if it wouldn't have been for that, I'd not have liked the box so much (and I am SO glad that the Shampoo &amp; Conditioner are 2oz each and will give me plenty to use and see what I think, instead of foils-I have massive amounts of the foils from L'Oreal and I just checked and they are only .34 oz, so yeah, nearly 6x as much, way happy to get the deluxe samples).


----------



## Brianna448 (Dec 19, 2014)

puzzlepopples said:


> Watching recent unboxings on YouTube to see how craptastic the late boxes are and this poor girl got the "older" box and she's like 15. She said she was in high school and she's pulling out Pond's anti wrinkle cream. I'm 33 so if I did get the "older" box at least it would be useful for me but c'mon BrandShare sending that to a kid.
> 
> Then another girl got a nice travel size sample of L'Oreal oil infused shampoo and conditioner, a full size Maybelline color sensation lipstick, Jergens BB body lotion sample (the bottle size sample), Olay Fresh Effects wipes, a Nivea foil pack, and a Maybelline powder tester (on the paperboard like it would be in a magazine tear out).
> 
> After seeing this if my box is full of foil packet crap I'm going to be angry. Very angry.


I got this second one with the oil infused shampoo and conditioner and full size lipstick in Maple Kiss, quite flattering.  MSRP for the lipstick is $7.49, so this was worth it for me.  Even though I never got any indication that the thing would ever come.  I'll probably stick with it for a while.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Dec 19, 2014)

Brianna448 said:


> I got this second one with the oil infused shampoo and conditioner and full size lipstick in Maple Kiss, quite flattering.  MSRP for the lipstick is $7.49, so this was worth it for me.  Even though I never got any indication that the thing would ever come.  I'll probably stick with it for a while.


I hope that means there is still hope for me. I still don't have a box or tracking.


----------



## invisiblegirl (Dec 19, 2014)

puzzlepopples said:


> Still no tracking for me. Guess I'll be calling.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Same here. I called last week and it was only the "leave a message" and they never got back to me. I also emailed the brandshare customer service. Nothing there either. One of my order numbers disappeared from my page, but that is all that is up with my Walmart box. I will give them spring and then quit. I have a feeling the summer box is going to just be sunscreen stuff anyways, and BB and Ipsy give me enough of that.


----------



## Justine1988 (Dec 19, 2014)

What a surprise, my box showed up today! After I cancelled, LOL!

And actually, I like the box. Olay makeup wipes, full size maybelline lipstick, jergens tanning lotion, loreal oil infused shampoo and conditioner and some foils.

I have to recheck my banking, but I'm 99% sure I was never charged. And never got tracking info.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Dec 19, 2014)

invisiblegirl said:


> Same here. I called last week and it was only the "leave a message" and they never got back to me. I also emailed the brandshare customer service. Nothing there either. One of my order numbers disappeared from my page, but that is all that is up with my Walmart box. I will give them spring and then quit. I have a feeling the summer box is going to just be sunscreen stuff anyways, and BB and Ipsy give me enough of that.


I tried calling today and they said they were finishing up processing boxes on Wed the 17th (recording). I didn't leave a message because I didn't want to waste my breath. lol I emailed the same guy that helped me when I had issues with the Fall box and he responded the same day saying Zach would get back to me by the end of the day. Umm, 3 days later and nothing. I emailed again last night and no reply. They should have learned last month that I won't stop till they tell me something. lol If I don't receive it tomorrow they will get another email Monday. They didn't hesitate to charge me over 2 weeks ago so I won't hesitate to harass them until I get a box. lol


----------



## casey anne (Dec 19, 2014)

puzzlepopples said:


> I tried calling today and they said they were finishing up processing boxes on Wed the 17th (recording). I didn't leave a message because I didn't want to waste my breath. lol I emailed the same guy that helped me when I had issues with the Fall box and he responded the same day saying Zach would get back to me by the end of the day. Umm, 3 days later and nothing. I emailed again last night and no reply. They should have learned last month that I won't stop till they tell me something. lol If I don't receive it tomorrow they will get another email Monday. They didn't hesitate to charge me over 2 weeks ago so I won't hesitate to harass them until I get a box. lol


Sorry you are having issues AGAIN, @@puzzlepopples!


----------



## puzzlepopples (Dec 19, 2014)

casey anne said:


> Sorry you are having issues AGAIN, @@puzzlepopples!


Thanks. If I don't get this before Christmas I will most likely cancel (as soon as I get it or a refund). this is annoying


----------



## Toby Burke (Dec 19, 2014)

My "old" box came without any shipping notice today:

Pond's anti-wrinkle cream (1.75 ounces)

Ponds towelettes (5)

Aveeno lotion (1 oz)

Nivea foil and coupon

Olay tone perfecting cream (0.24 oz)

John Frieda volume shampoo and conditioner foils

L'Oreal Age Perfect day cream and serum foils

L'Oreal color vibrancy nourishing shampoo, conditioner, and treatment foils

Not sure about it - no makeup  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I hope I still get the BB wipes in my young box (arriving Monday according to tracking)


----------



## jb3480 (Dec 19, 2014)

Kelli said:


> My box magically showed up today!! And it's not entirely leftover crap, so I am happy! I got a lip product, but not one of the Covergirl ones we originally saw. It's the Maybelline ColorSensational in Maple Kiss (I like the formula of these, not a color I would have grabbed for myself, but I think it will work for me!).


Oooh, that Maple Kiss looks like a nice color!  Hoping I get this instead of the leftover garbage box.  Maybe one of these days it'll show up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## linda37027 (Dec 19, 2014)

It looks like there is 4 different versions this time. I wonder if they break down by age or just when they were shipped out. I got # 3 version with all the foils and no makeup. I will stick around for only 5.00, but I might have to lower my age if I don't get any makeup next time.


----------



## jocedun (Dec 19, 2014)

I definitely cancelled this subscription a few weeks ago (or less?), but today it was in my mailbox. Weird! I was sent the Maple Kiss / wipes / shampoo variation. Haven't been following the thread so I'm not sure if everyone got this or not. 

They haven't charged me, and I hope they won't because I definitely know that I cancelled, but I also don't know if I should bother to message them? I know they are horrible about responding to messages. I am also worried since I don't have a cancellation confirmation e-mail... but I remember cancelling. Also, I tried to log back into my account to double check that it was cancelled, and it wouldn't recognize my email/password. Whattttt is goinnggggg on? D: Any insight, ladies?


----------



## West Coast Beauty Addict (Dec 19, 2014)

They finally emailed my tracking number this afternoon. I will cancel this sub as soon as I get the box.


----------



## Justine1988 (Dec 19, 2014)

jocedun said:


> I definitely cancelled this subscription a few weeks ago (or less?), but today it was in my mailbox. Weird! I was sent the Maple Kiss / wipes / shampoo variation. Haven't been following the thread so I'm not sure if everyone got this or not.
> 
> They haven't charged me, and I hope they won't because I definitely know that I cancelled, but I also don't know if I should bother to message them? I know they are horrible about responding to messages. I am also worried since I don't have a cancellation confirmation e-mail... but I remember cancelling. Also, I tried to log back into my account to double check that it was cancelled, and it wouldn't recognize my email/password. Whattttt is goinnggggg on? D: Any insight, ladies?


Same situation (and box) here. When I cancelled, a pop up came up saying my account would be deleted and i'd have to make a new one if I chose to resubscribe. So I'd take not being able to login as a good thing.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Dec 19, 2014)

Did y'all sign up for a Fall box that you didn't get? That may be when you got charged?


----------



## Lolo22 (Dec 20, 2014)

My box randomly showed up today. Never got any shipping or anything.


----------



## Justine1988 (Dec 20, 2014)

JolieFleurs said:


> Did y'all sign up for a Fall box that you didn't get? That may be when you got charged?


I paid for and received my fall box. I think they just shipped the box before they updated my account/charged me, so when I cancelled it was too late to do anything about it.


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 20, 2014)

I tried to log in and access my daughter's accounts. I successfully logged in to one and it says processed. I cannot log in to the other two...it says that I've entered an incorrect email and/or password. I know I'm entering the correct information. I tried to use the "forgot my password" feature, but that doesn't do anything either. Sigh...


----------



## invisiblegirl (Dec 20, 2014)

puzzlepopples said:


> I tried calling today and they said they were finishing up processing boxes on Wed the 17th (recording). I didn't leave a message because I didn't want to waste my breath. lol I emailed the same guy that helped me when I had issues with the Fall box and he responded the same day saying Zach would get back to me by the end of the day. Umm, 3 days later and nothing. I emailed again last night and no reply. They should have learned last month that I won't stop till they tell me something. lol If I don't receive it tomorrow they will get another email Monday. They didn't hesitate to charge me over 2 weeks ago so I won't hesitate to harass them until I get a box. lol


You sound like me! lol. I was charged on the 5th. I guess I will have to get to Doug again and see what happens. I am positive I still have his email. I really am sick of fighting with companies in general this month, but I will dog them (too good of a word, a dog would do a better job), until I see that box or receive some kind of tracking.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 20, 2014)

Justine1988 said:


> What a surprise, my box showed up today! After I cancelled, LOL!
> 
> And actually, I like the box. Olay makeup wipes, full size maybelline lipstick, jergens tanning lotion, loreal oil infused shampoo and conditioner and some foils.
> 
> I have to recheck my banking, but I'm 99% sure I was never charged. And never got tracking info.


This is the box I got. It's not bad, but I do wish the lipstick was in a different color - Maple Kiss is what I got, and brown doesn't tend to look good with my pink tones. Sigh. But pretty happy about the shampoo and conditioner!


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Dec 20, 2014)

Justine1988 said:


> What a surprise, my box showed up today! After I cancelled, LOL!
> 
> And actually, I like the box. Olay makeup wipes, full size maybelline lipstick, jergens tanning lotion, loreal oil infused shampoo and conditioner and some foils.
> 
> I have to recheck my banking, but I'm 99% sure I was never charged. And never got tracking info.


I received the same box yesterday, and I also didn't get tracking nor have I been charged. I just looked at my account up till around thanksgiving and there's nothing about paying for the box.. weird.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Dec 20, 2014)

So..... I just got the Maple Kiss box. This makes my 5th box. I should only have gotten 4. (This is assuming my niece got hers in SoDak, but I haven't heard from her)

So bizarre. There are only two explanations, other than a mistake on their part, which I am not ruling out. I had called to complain about getting wrinkle cream for my 19 year old box ( when the lady got snippy with me) so maybe this is a replacement box?

Or else it's from the account that keeps showing three boxes; one was supposed to be the Fall box, one was the Winter box (which I got and complained about)  and one was supposed to be a glitch. Maybe they shipped the glitch box after all?

Now, if I get one more, it almost HAS to be from the two original accts I set up. When I went to check status for the Winter box, it didn't recognize either acct, so I resigned up with the same emails. I suppose it's possible they are still in the system somewhere, but then I would  think I'd have gotten two boxes at once.

At any rate, I do like this box! I am jazzed about the shampoo and conditioner. Like many of you, the lipstick isn't going to work for me, but it makes a huge difference in my opinion of the box when there's makeup in it. Which is so stupid, because I won't use it, whereas I will probably use everything I got in the box I b*tched about.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 20, 2014)

Haha, funny how that works, isn't it?

I'm trying to think of someone who would wear the Maple Kiss color, because it's a nice product and I don't want it go to to waste, but I just don't know anyone. Guess I'll set it aside and hope I get someone who likes brownish shades for a gift exchange or something.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puzzlepopples (Dec 20, 2014)

Well, well, well they sent my box after all. It came today (never got tracking). I will use everything inside. I tried the maple kiss and actually like it. I have oily hair but will still use the shampoo and conditioner on days where I don't have anywhere to go. It can't hurt to give my ends some moisture since they do get dry. I love makeup wipes so those will get used. I've used the BB body lotion before and enjoy it so I will use it. The baby one time use samples will get used. The powder looks way to dark but at least I can see how it wears (around the house so no one can see me). I'll use the Nivea on my hands since they get dry in the winter. I'll stick around until Spring since I did get a good box but if they toy with my emotions again I'll drop em like a bad habit. (Yeah I'm a dork) haha


----------



## JolieFleurs (Dec 20, 2014)

@@puzzlepopples I do not understand the lack of tracking emails, but do you think the boxes are shipped in waves and for whatever reason, some people are just in the last batch?

My first two boxes were Classic Beauty/Trendsetter 2s and then the 3rd one came a little later and this last one is clearly the 4th variation.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Dec 20, 2014)

JolieFleurs said:


> @@puzzlepopples I do not understand the lack of tracking emails, but do you think the boxes are shipped in waves and for whatever reason, some people are just in the last batch?
> 
> My first two boxes were Classic Beauty/Trendsetter 2s and then the 3rd one came a little later and this last one is clearly the 4th variation.


I really don't understand their logic. I do think they ship in waves but I don't know how they determine which waves go out first and which have to wait forever. I think they ran out of samples (the reason for box 4 being drastically different) and had to wait on more to arrive which caused a delay this time. 

As much as I hated waiting, I will actually get more use out of this box than I would have the original Trendsetter box. 

Edited to add: I also don't understand the lack of tracking. It was like lets ship all these early and send track but the late ones can just wait and see no tracking for them. Makes no sense.


----------



## Toby Burke (Dec 20, 2014)

The "young" box arriving on Monday is WMTrendsetrBeautyWinter#1

Does anyone know which box this is?

Still hoping I get the BB wipes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@JolieFleurs, which Trendsetter box did you receive? #1 or #2?


----------



## JolieFleurs (Dec 20, 2014)

I personally wouldn't care how long I had to wait as long as they had the decency/professionalism to let you know; how hard can it be to do tracking? Especially when they were able to provide it for some of them. (I get that first time subscribers weren't getting any, they said that upfront)

I got 5 boxes ( so far, lord); only two had tracking. And those were the two original ones, which I had to resign up with, so h*ll, I don't even know if they got tracking because they somehow were in the system all along or if they got tracking because they were the newest accts.

Geez.

I am not cancelling anything now, because I wanna see how it plays out! It's our own little beauty box soap opera.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 20, 2014)

Oh, and also, I never got tracking or anything. Seems like a lot of us with this variation (the Maple Kiss box) didn't!


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Dec 20, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Oh, and also, I never got tracking or anything. Seems like a lot of us with this variation (the Maple Kiss box) didn't!


I also got this same box and no tracking. I'm actually really pleased with this box, I think it's my favorite of the ones I've seen.


----------



## Lola-v (Dec 20, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> This is the box I got. It's not bad, but I do wish the lipstick was in a different color - Maple Kiss is what I got, and brown doesn't tend to look good with my pink tones. Sigh. But pretty happy about the shampoo and conditioner!


I got this box too.

I'd completely forgotten about this sub, so I was pretty surprised when I received it.

I got excited when I saw the lippie, but that excitement dissipated immediately when I saw the color. However it found a home as a stocking stuffer for my mom. The color is right up her alley.

The only item I can see me using is the Olay wipes. I don't need any more shampoo or conditioner samples. My bathroom is overflowing with hair products. I'm not sure about the Jergens. Mine says bb body perfecting cream, not tanning lotion. In any case it has a nice smell, so I'll probs use it.

Wasn't the premise of the Walmart box that we would receive $20 worth of product for free and just pay $5 shipping. I havent figured the exact worth of theses samples but they hardly add up to that.

I hope the spring box is better curated. I understand not everyone wears makeup, but I'd like other cosmetics, not just lip products. A pretty pink or coral blush or a small shadow quad from one the drugstore brands would be nice.


----------



## Lola-v (Dec 20, 2014)

Oh and what a missed opportunity for nail polish. A nice winter shade would have been awesome. Like a red or burgundy. Even a neutral color would have been an agreeable choice.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Dec 20, 2014)

@  The first Trendsetter I got was 2. ( Colorlicious Juicy Fruit gloss, Aveeno lotion, maybe some wipes? Dove Dove and some Dove)

This last one didn't have any tracking, and there's nothing on the box or label to indicate which it is, I"m so sorry!


----------



## JolieFleurs (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm not a polish person by any means, but it would be nicer than more shampoo and makes a nice little giftee, especially since it's so popular now. 

Also, great point about the value. I am satisfied so far,  but had forgotten about the value promised.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Dec 20, 2014)

I got both my boxes today, very disappointed. The only thing that made me happy is the Maybelline lipstick in "Maple". I'm hoping that I can use the face wipes, but I'll test them on my leg first in case I have a reaction.I'm also keeping the Aveeno purse size, and the Pond's Rejuveness.

  The Jergen's BB body broke me out when I got a sample in the past, and the small tube of a Pond's product has too much fragrance. I don't want any of the massive quantities of hair products. So, I have a tidy pile of things to add to my growing CS stash.

  Hoping that Spring will have makeup and nail polish.


----------



## lindzebra (Dec 20, 2014)

Well, still no box for me, and no tracking. I am going to call on Monday. I paid over 2 weeks ago on the 5th! This is getting ridiculous.

I really hope I get the Maple Kiss lipstick! I have one other from the same line, Truffle Tease, and I love brownish lips.


----------



## Tamara76 (Dec 20, 2014)

I received my "elderly" box today (charged on the 5th and received tracking notice on the 16th):

Pond's anti-wrinkle cream (1.75 ounces)

Ponds towelettes (5)

Aveeno lotion (1 oz)

Nivea foil and coupon

Olay tone perfecting cream (0.24 oz)

John Frieda volume shampoo and conditioner foils

L'Oreal Age Perfect day cream and serum foils

L'Oreal color vibrancy nourishing shampoo, conditioner, and treatment foils

While I would have loved a lip and/or nail product and the Jergens BB body cream (I use it all the time - love!), I don't think this was too bad for $5. 

I'll try everything and give the Aveeno lotion and Ponds wipes to my daughter (she already uses these products).

As other posters have mentioned, I received the same shampoo and conditioner foils in one of my recent Ulta GWPs.

I haven't heard or seen anything on my daughter's box yet, so I'll be really curious to see what she gets and also when it will arrive.


----------



## Toby Burke (Dec 20, 2014)

JolieFleurs said:


> @ The first Trendsetter I got was 2. ( Colorlicious Juicy Fruit gloss, Aveeno lotion, maybe some wipes? Dove Dove and some Dove)
> 
> This last one didn't have any tracking, and there's nothing on the box or label to indicate which it is, I"m so sorry!


Thanks for the info  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I got my box early:

Shampoo/conditioner (yay it's sulfate free! )

Lipstick (too dark but it's a good shade for my best friend)

Powder sample, BB cream, and Nivea foil (my other friend is getting these)

Wipes (always useful)


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 20, 2014)

My three daughters' boxes all came today. Two of them opened theirs and they both got the Maple Kiss box. I'm assuming that my third daughter's box is the same. They seem pleased with what they received.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Dec 20, 2014)

Both came today. I had tracking for 1 not the other. I am ok with these for 5 each. Could be better, could be worse. The older box needed a makeup it though. The size of the ponds is great though.


----------



## jb3480 (Dec 21, 2014)

I got my box today!!  Paid on the 5th and never received tracking (but I didn't get tracking for the Fall box, either) and I got the Maple Kiss box!  This is like the first time in all the boxes I've subscribed to (Birchbox for a year and a half, Ipsy for about six months, and these Walmart ones) that I have EVER gotten the box variation that I wanted most.  I was giddy about the lipstick.  Not sure how it'll look on me but the pics online look like it might work.  I'm kind of excited for a brownish lipstick.  I didn't wear lipstick in the late 90s/early 2000s so I missed out on that trend  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## onelilspark (Dec 21, 2014)

Got my box yesterday.  

I'm actually pretty happy. I'm glad the shampoo/conditioner is sulfate-free, so I'll actually try it.  I can always use wipes like that, and the lipstick reminds me of the shade I used to wear all the time in high school, lol.


----------



## TreatChoself (Dec 21, 2014)

I need to stop looking at this thread - I keep getting more and more annoyed that I wound up with the all foils old lady box. It seems kind of ridiculous that they would send out a whole bunch of boxes with one clearly having a much lower value than all the rest, and even more importantly, a lower usefulness. I know it's only 5 dollars but I keep getting PO'd seeing boxes with things I genuinely wanted to try in them, like the Oleo therapy hair stuff, or that would've been a fun surprise to try out, like the lip stuff. Has anyone who got the left over old lady box (snicker) contacted them to complain, or is that just a waste of time do you think?

Also: I'm 40! How the hell does that qualify me as an old lady anyway?


----------



## Bree Bruzgulis (Dec 21, 2014)

Justine1988 said:


> What a surprise, my box showed up today! After I cancelled, LOL!
> 
> And actually, I like the box. Olay makeup wipes, full size maybelline lipstick, jergens tanning lotion, loreal oil infused shampoo and conditioner and some foils.
> 
> I have to recheck my banking, but I'm 99% sure I was never charged. And never got tracking info.


My box came friday, no shipping, and I got the exact same as this one! MIGHT use the lipstick. Yes to the BB and face wipes, not sure about the shampoo and conditioner, and I am pale as a ghost so, definitely not to the makeup. Which i would've tried if it were in my shade :/


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 21, 2014)

Talk about adding insult to injury -- the John Frieda coupon attached to the samples expires on 12/31/14.

AND it's only good on a styling product.  The samples were just sham/cond.  Grumble.

The geezer box just keeps getting worse.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Dec 21, 2014)

@@TreatChoself  I called and I feel like it's useless to complain; the lady herself even said she wasn't sure anything could be done.

If I were you, I'd try and change your age on your ccount, or else cancel and resign up with a younger age. (Maybe even a new email, just to be safe)

But I have to say, I got what I considered to be a geezer box on an account that has my age as 20 (I'm 51), so even changing your age is no guarantee!


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 21, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> The geezer box just keeps getting worse.


I canceled today.  I was thinking it wasn't bad for $5 but then I started thinking about how the $5 Target box was so much better and how I'm already overflowing with shampoo and conditioner foils.  I mean, I know the $5 is just supposed to cover shipping, but in other circumstances, I wouldn't pay $5 for shipping a bunch of foils.

Also, I really don't like how the boxes seem to have vastly different values.  If one person gets deluxe shampoo samples and a lipstick, and someone else gets stuff worth a lot less, it's kind of not cool.  I'd rather have them limit the boxes to one per household so everyone gets something good, than to try to accommodate everyone who ordered by throwing some leftovers in a box.


----------



## TreatChoself (Dec 21, 2014)

JolieFleurs said:


> @@TreatChoself  I called and I feel like it's useless to complain; the lady herself even said she wasn't sure anything could be done.
> 
> If I were you, I'd try and change your age on your ccount, or else cancel and resign up with a younger age. (Maybe even a new email, just to be safe)
> 
> But I have to say, I got what I considered to be a geezer box on an account that has my age as 20 (I'm 51), so even changing your age is no guarantee!


I cancelled the moment I opened the damned box.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 21, 2014)

My box was okay but I do think I'll cancel. I don't think it's bad for $5. It's just not stuff I need and let's be real, Walmart is pretty much the only store in my town and I hate shopping there as it is, I don't really need help discovering more Walmart things, lol.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Dec 21, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> If one person gets deluxe shampoo samples and a lipstick, and someone else gets stuff worth a lot less, it's kind of not cool.



I'm used to that with Ipsy!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I subbed with them for 9 months, and got the lowest value combination every month. It's hard not to get variation envy in all these subs that have such a range in the variations!

At least I'll use most of the stuff I get in the WM box. I have a feeling if they had slapped a makeup item in that one variation, there'd have been a lot less anger. 

and yea, @@yousoldtheworld  definitely not a box for discovering new things. I think I'll look at it  more as a way to keep my basics replenished. (Deodorant, wipes, shampoo...) 

Too much Dove and too many foils will be the deal-killers for me, but I'm definitely sticking around for the spring and summer  boxes. 

Although after all the glitches, I wouldn't be surprised if they quit offering them.


----------



## ChemLady (Dec 21, 2014)

I got bored an calculated the box values for the Winter boxes I've seen. Surprisingly (except for the box that had the full size aveeno face scrub that I haven't seen outside of the instagram sneak peek) the boxes are all around the same monetary value. I used the sample size listed (the flower fragrance sample card and mabelline powder card I just put as $0 since they didn't list an amount and were cards anyway) and then went to walmart.com and found the prices/sizes for the full sized products to calculate the sample cost. 

Of course, the monetary value doesn't really mean anything if you won't personally use the samples. However, for a box from Walmart where all we were asked for was our age, I'm pretty happy with the value/samples. 



Spoiler



Walmart Box Value

The variation numbers I used are arbitrary. For best results, use the products listed to find your box. 

Variation 1
Burts bees face wipes  1.99
Dove Deep moisture body wash 0.45
aveno daily lotion 0.50
Covergirl coloricious lipgloss full sized 5.94
flower fragrance sampler 0
john frieda volume shampoo  0.18
john frieda volume conditioner 0.18
Loreal paris color vibr. shampoo 0.08
Loreal paris color vibr. conditioner 0.11
loreal instant shock treatment 0.30
Bonus coupon value 1
Total $10.73

Variation 2

Olay tone perfecting cream 3.10
ponds rejuveness 2.24
aveeno daily lotion 0.50
Nivea coco butter lotion 0.04
Ponds wet cleansing toweletts 0.78
age perfection golden serum 2.00
age perfection day cream 1.17
john frieda volume shampoo 0.18
john frieda volume conditioner 0.18
Loreal paris color vibr. shampoo 0.08
Loreal paris color vibr. conditioner 0.10
loreal instant shock treatment 0.30
Bonus Coupon value 1
Total $11.68

Variation 3
Maybelline Lipstick maple kiss full 4.97
Olay fresh effects wipes 1.11
Loreal oleo therapy shampoo 1.38
Loreal oleo therapy conditioner 1.38
Jergens BB cream 1.60
Nivea coco butter lotion 0.04
Maybelline dream matter powder card
Bonus coupon value 1
Total $11.49

Variation 4
Dove Deep moisture body wash 0.45
Dove Oxygen moisture shampoo 0.32
Dove Oxygen moisture conditioner 0.32
Covergirl outlast lipstick full 7.94
Ponds wet cleansing towelettes  0.79
ponds rejuveness 2.24
Maybelline dream matter powder card 0
Bonus coupon value 1
Total 13.06

Variation 5
Burts bees face wipes 1.99
Dove Deep moisture body wash 0.45
aveno face scrub full sized 5.97
Covergirl coloricious lipgloss full sized 5.94
flower fragrance sampler 0
john frieda volume shampoo 0.18
john frieda volume conditioner 0.18
Loreal paris color vibr. shampoo 0.08
Loreal paris color vibr. conditioner 0.11
loreal instant shock treatment 0.30
Bonus coupon value 1
Total $16.20


----------



## Toby Burke (Dec 21, 2014)

ChemLady said:


> I got bored an calculated the box values for the Winter boxes I've seen. Surprisingly (except for the box that had the full size aveeno face scrub that I haven't seen outside of the instagram sneak peek) the boxes are all around the same monetary value. I used the sample size listed (the flower fragrance sample card and mabelline powder card I just put as $0 since they didn't list an amount and were cards anyway) and then went to walmart.com and found the prices/sizes for the full sized products to calculate the sample cost.
> 
> Of course, the monetary value doesn't really mean anything if you won't personally use the samples. However, for a box from Walmart where all we were asked for was our age, I'm pretty happy with the value/samples.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

For $10 I got $23.17 worth of items for myself and friends


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 21, 2014)

ChemLady said:


> I got bored an calculated the box values for the Winter boxes I've seen. Surprisingly (except for the box that had the full size aveeno face scrub that I haven't seen outside of the instagram sneak peek) the boxes are all around the same monetary value. I used the sample size listed (the flower fragrance sample card and mabelline powder card I just put as $0 since they didn't list an amount and were cards anyway) and then went to walmart.com and found the prices/sizes for the full sized products to calculate the sample cost.
> 
> Of course, the monetary value doesn't really mean anything if you won't personally use the samples. However, for a box from Walmart where all we were asked for was our age, I'm pretty happy with the value/samples.
> 
> ...


There is a $2 coupon on the back of the John Frieda foils.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And thank you for doing this!


----------



## ChemLady (Dec 22, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> There is a $2 coupon on the back of the John Frieda foils.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> And thank you for doing this!


Whoops! Everyone make note of that. That wasn't the box that I got, but I had received the John Frieda samples before and knew there was a coupon, but didn't remember the value correctly.


----------



## britty (Dec 22, 2014)

I recieved the following variations:

Variation 2
Olay tone perfecting cream 3.10
ponds rejuveness 2.24
aveeno daily lotion 0.50
Nivea coco butter lotion 0.04
Ponds wet cleansing toweletts 0.78
age perfection golden serum 2.00
age perfection day cream 1.17
john frieda volume shampoo 0.18
john frieda volume conditioner 0.18
Loreal paris color vibr. shampoo 0.08
Loreal paris color vibr. conditioner 0.10
loreal instant shock treatment 0.30
Bonus Coupon value 1
Total $11.68

Variation 3
Maybelline Lipstick maple kiss full 4.97
Olay fresh effects wipes 1.11
Loreal oleo therapy shampoo 1.38
Loreal oleo therapy conditioner 1.38
Jergens BB cream 1.60
Nivea coco butter lotion 0.04
Maybelline dream matter powder card
Bonus coupon value 1
Total $11.49

While they were both worth the money I spent, their shipping issues and customer service (or lack thereof) made me unsubscride.  I recieived one tracking email and the other tracking email never came... Fortunately, they both showed up in the mail on the same day.  I would love to blame the shipping issues on the season, but with the last box having similar issues I just didn't want to stick around for their next mess.  Plus, both my boxes seemed to be full of random foil samples.


----------



## Tamara76 (Dec 22, 2014)

I got my daughter's box today.  They charged me on the 5th, but I never received a shipping notification on this one (received on mine, though).

She received Variation 3:

Maybelline Lipstick in Maple Kiss

Olay Fresh Effects Wipes

L'oreal Oleo Therapy Shampoo

L'Oreal Oleo Therapy Conditioner

Jergens BB Body Cream

Nivea Cocoa Butter Lotion Sample

Maybelline Dream Powder Card Sample

She and I both actually like the Maple Kiss Lipstick  - I think it's a nice neutral fall color.

I kept her Jergens BB cream because I use and love this product and she'll use everything else.

However, after comparing her box to mine, I kind of feel a little gypped as I think the second box has a lot more value.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

***Sidenote:  I used my John Frieda Shampoo and Conditioner samples and I was pleasantly surprised.  I have been a total Paul Mitchell/Living Proof/B&amp;B girl for the last few years and haven't used a drugstore/Walmart brand in some time.  I really like how the John Frieda makes my hair look and feel.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Not ready to cancel the sub yet, though.  For $5, I'll give it another shot.


----------



## liilak (Dec 22, 2014)

I randomly got Variation 3 delivered to me today.  I haven't been keeping track of the Walmart boxes at all aside from noticing there was a new charge on my CC so I was pleasantly surprised.  I am 26 and it seems that my particular box was for 20somethings?  I think it's well worth the $5, and I live in an area where the Maybelline lipstick goes for $7.99 or so so it's not bad at all.


----------



## lindzebra (Dec 22, 2014)

Woo! Got my box today with no tracking. I got the variation with Maple Kiss - very excited about this. The Covergirl gloss would have been fine, too. As all over the place as the shipping is for this box, I'm going to stick with it because it's worth it to me.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Dec 22, 2014)

I still haven't gotten my box or tracking..


----------



## greenmtx (Dec 22, 2014)

I never received tracking, but received the Maple Kiss box today.  I'm fine with it, as I will use most of the stuff!


----------



## mckondik (Dec 23, 2014)

Got my boxes yesterday with no tracking.  My elderly box was the leftover/foils variation and my youngster box was the Maple Kiss variation. I'm happy I knew there were age variations so I  could cheat and get at least one makeup sample!


----------



## daisygirl2 (Dec 23, 2014)

I received tracking information on December 15th. It has never updated and continues to say tracking information is not available. I was in the group of people whose boxes were "forgotten" in the fall round of shipping and I have little faith that this box will ever show up. I sent an email asking Brand Share to find it, send a new one or refund my money. Hopefully that will get some positive response.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Dec 23, 2014)

Interesting..... I just got a shipping notice for my niece who is going to school in SoDak, and it's not from WM OR Brandshare. It's from @mgainnovation.com

My other ones were all from Brandshare. 

I wonder if they've switched?

She's getting the Trendsetter2 version.


----------



## Toby Burke (Dec 23, 2014)

JolieFleurs said:


> Interesting..... I just got a shipping notice for my niece who is going to school in SoDak, and it's not from WM OR Brandshare. It's from @mgainnovation.com
> 
> My other ones were all from Brandshare.
> 
> ...


This is what I got - got the maple kiss box


----------



## JolieFleurs (Dec 23, 2014)

> This is what I got - got the maple kiss box



Huh, the Trendsetter 2 box_ *I*_ got was the one with the Color-liscious and all the Dove. I think she'd prefer the box you got, fingers crossed!


----------



## invisiblegirl (Dec 24, 2014)

Finally got someone on the phone yesterday. It was a lady who said it was their answering service. She said she would expedite getting tracking to me, and I actually got it today.

Getting ClassicBeauty Winter 1. Apparently it hopped on the barge on the 22nd. Scheduled delivery is Jan. 6th. We will see.  Now I have to go through this forum again and see what that one might be. If anyone who sees this, and had that on their tracking can tell me which version it is, much appreciated!


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 24, 2014)

My email said WM ClassicBeautyWinter 1-Label and I rec'd the one with all of the foils.  Geezer box!


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 24, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> My email said WM ClassicBeautyWinter 1-Label and I rec'd the one with all of the foils. Geezer box!


I went back and looked, and mine said the same.  I also got the box-o-foils.


----------



## invisiblegirl (Dec 24, 2014)

Thanks for letting me know you guys. Now my expectations are even lower. Lol! I won't be anxiously awaiting that one.


----------



## dressupthedog (Dec 24, 2014)

I just got mine today. I received the Maple Kiss box.


----------



## shy32 (Dec 26, 2014)

I finally got both boxes. I got the young version on Christmas eve and the old version today.  I am kind of bugged that I did not receive tracking for either. I am also kind of bugged because of the variations being a bit unbalanced or haphazard. I do feel like they are worth $5.

I noticed on the website it says the spring version is scheduled to ship the last week of February. I don't necessarily believe it, it also says the winter version is suppose to ship the last week of November and I don't think they did, did they?

 I will be keeping these subs but  I sure hope they get their $#*t together for Spring. :lol:


----------



## puzzlepopples (Dec 26, 2014)

shy32 said:


> I finally got both boxes. I got the young version on Christmas eve and the old version today.  I am kind of bugged that I did not receive tracking for either. I am also kind of bugged because of the variations being a bit unbalanced or haphazard. I do feel like they are worth $5.
> 
> I noticed on the website it says the spring version is scheduled to ship the last week of February. I don't necessarily believe it, it also says the winter version is suppose to ship the last week of November and I don't think they did, did they?
> 
> I will be keeping these subs but  I sure hope they get their $#*t together for Spring. :lol:


They claim they didn't ship in Nov because of Thanksgiving (um it's not like it's a new holiday they knew it was coming). I wonder what their excuse will be for not shipping the Spring box until mid March? Guess we'll wait and see...


----------



## JolieFleurs (Dec 29, 2014)

Got ANOTHER box today. I have lost track of how many this makes.

Right after it came I got an email telling me it shipped.     This was from the account that had up to 6 accounts at one point, but only shows the Fall and Winter ones now, so God knows how many I'll end up getting. I was under the impression that I had already gotten the one from this account.

It said Trendsetter 1 and has the CG Colorlicious gloss, a smal Aveeno lotion, a small Dove body wash, card sampler of Flower perfume, and the LOreal and John Freeman foils. Oh, and the Burt's Bees wipes.

I like this version the best, I think, and hope my niece gets this or the Maple Kiss box.


----------



## Justine1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

Got tracking today... Two weeks after it was delivered lol


----------



## JolieFleurs (Dec 29, 2014)

@@Justine1988  incomprehensible to me that, of all things, they can't get the tracking right.


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Dec 30, 2014)

Justine1988 said:


> Got tracking today... Two weeks after it was delivered lol


Me too!  Even showed an order date of today!

I thought that maybe I had accidentally ordered 2 or something.  I checked the tracking and it showed it was delivered 12/19.  So, not a duplicate order.

I got the lame old lady box.  I mean, I AM old, so not a problem there.  I just wish it was more similar to the first box.  Would have really liked a lipgloss or something.  I


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 30, 2014)

Honestly, I think I would have preferred foils and skincare samples to a brown lipstick I won't wear. I am a person who will wear literally ANY color...except for brown. Good job, walmart. LOL.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saphirehaze (Jan 3, 2015)

My box is shipping. It's box 2, the old box right?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I may set up another account because it's cheap. I just signed up a few days ago. I am 38, but I am a very young 38  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## invisiblegirl (Jan 5, 2015)

Tamara76 said:


> I received my "elderly" box today (charged on the 5th and received tracking notice on the 16th):
> 
> Pond's anti-wrinkle cream (1.75 ounces)
> 
> ...


This is the exact box I received. It finally showed up on Saturday, January 3rd. It will all get used, just like everyone else, wish I had received a lippie of some kind.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Jan 5, 2015)

I finally received tracking...for the box that was delivered Dec. 20th.


----------



## tweakabell (Jan 5, 2015)

Same here for my Dec 23rd delivery lol


----------



## Kelli (Jan 5, 2015)

Mine was delivered on the 19th of Dec and I just got tracking also LOL They are totally on the ball with this.


----------



## Cluck Gable (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm another who just got tracking today for a box I've already received.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluemustang (Jan 5, 2015)

Haha I got a shipping notice but didn't click on the tracking.. I decided to look on here to see if we knew what was in it plus I swore we just gone one from them and I did, right before christmas! Haha


----------



## rockhoundluna (Jan 6, 2015)

Ha, I got the same weird tracking. Email arrived last night, informing me that the box was on its way. I received it weeks ago. I click on the tracking for the heck of it. It showed delivered on dec 22, which is true.

I like this little box for 5 bucks but holy heck they are horrible at organization, aren't they lol


----------



## JC327 (Jan 9, 2015)

Justine1988 said:


> Got tracking today... Two weeks after it was delivered lol


Same thing happened to me.


----------



## Saphirehaze (Jan 12, 2015)

Spoiler. Got tracking today for my second box. My first had a lot of things that went to mom. I wish they wouldn't just go by age, lol. maybe, I got lots of ponds and dove stuff, but I got a covergirl outlast which made the box worth while (even though I ordered the color on Amazon a month ago). Wet cleansing towelettes (I am a hoarder of those so yay!) I got a lot of fine thin hair caresamples. I have thick hair that is on the coarser side, but my mom has super fine hair so that works. If the insist on older boxes hopefully I get something with retinol. Looking to add that to my skin care routine for at least the eyes.


----------



## Saphirehaze (Jan 12, 2015)

My tracking is real. Shipping from York Pa. That is so close so I am happy and excited for my $5 box


----------



## IMDawnP (Jan 17, 2015)

magicalmom said:


> Has anyone heard of this?  It was a link posted in a FB beauty group, and it's the first I heard of it.  I started putting in my info, but when I got to the payment screen, I realized the link did NOT start with "https", indicating a secure website.
> 
> It's a 4x a year service, the samples are "free", you just have to pay the $5 Processing/shipping fee (so $20/year for 4 boxes).
> 
> ...


I am looking for more jars of the L'Oreal Revitalift cream. It's the top red jar. If anyone still has an unopened/new jar please check out my trade list. Hopefully you'll see something you want in trade. And PM me. Thank you.


----------



## TippyAG (Jan 20, 2015)

I loved the target box, so I'm trying out Walmart's version too. I received my shipping email on the 12th and tracking says it "hasn't moved" since the 10th.

My email says I'm receiving WM Trendsetter Beauty Winter#2.


----------



## invisiblegirl (Feb 18, 2015)

Lol! So for spring I wanted to get both boxes of this, since they were supposed to be shipping out at the end of February. I made myself 21 on another account. It turns out they are still sending out the winter boxes and I am getting some weird combination box. I truly hope it will not be all foils again. Who thinks it will be sometime in mid-March before they announce the Spring boxes?


----------



## puzzlepopples (Feb 18, 2015)

invisiblegirl said:


> Lol! So for spring I wanted to get both boxes of this, since they were supposed to be shipping out at the end of February. I made myself 21 on another account. It turns out they are still sending out the winter boxes and I am getting some weird combination box. I truly hope it will not be all foils again. Who thinks it will be sometime in mid-March before they announce the Spring boxes?


I wouldn't doubt it. They are not on top of their game. But we know that by now and we know that the box eventually shows up. lol It may be summer before we get the spring one but we know they're crazy haha


----------



## artemiss (Feb 20, 2015)

I got my 'winter hybrid #1' box:

Rimmel Lash Accelerator Endless Mascara

Hard Candy All Glossed up Hydrating lip stain in Red Mink

0.5 oz neutrogena Healthy skin boosters facial cleanser

0.4 oz Dove Pure Care Dry Oil

Foil 3 pk of L'oreal COlor Vibrancy Shampoo, conditioner, and treatment

Foil 2 pk (+expired coupon) of John Frieda Luxiourous Volume Shampoo/Conditioner
 

I can always use a new mascara, and I LOVE the lippy. I'll give the facial wash and hair oil a try, and I can't even complain about the foils since they are products I can use and can toss them into a bag for overnights.


----------



## invisiblegirl (Mar 1, 2015)

artemiss said:


> I got my 'winter hybrid #1' box:
> 
> Rimmel Lash Accelerator Endless Mascara
> 
> ...


This is the one I will be getting as my 21 yr. old self. Thanks so much for posting! A mascara and lip stain is so much better than my mostly foils old lady one I got earlier!


----------



## Manon Burns (Mar 1, 2015)

I wonder if/when Spring boxes will happen? Let us know if any of you get shipping notices/charged. My last box showed up on my doorstep without any notice whatsoever, so I'm curious if this will happen again and surprise me.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Mar 4, 2015)

I was just charged for one of my boxes. ( not the 2nd one). I really wish they would give warning and tell us a charge date. At least it's only $5.

Edited to update: I've been charged for the 2nd box.


----------



## bliss10977 (Mar 4, 2015)

I just got charged too!


----------



## Padawan (Mar 5, 2015)

Yup, I just got charged as well. I almost cancelled after the last box full of foil packets, but decided to give it another try since I really did like the first box. But if this one is another foil packet extravaganza, I am going to cancel. Even for $5, it's not worth it if all I get are leftovers.


----------



## Toby Burke (Mar 5, 2015)

I just got charged for my "young" and my "old" box - since there is no rhyme or reason to these boxes, I don't think I will even look at what others are receiving this time.


----------



## Seola (Mar 5, 2015)

artemiss said:


> I got my 'winter hybrid #1' box:
> 
> Rimmel Lash Accelerator Endless Mascara
> 
> ...


I just got this one a few days ago too.

I have sensitive eyes because of my contacts and I'm impressed with the mascara.  Usually fiber mascaras are out! The fine print says it works for sensitive eyes and contacts and it does. The lip stain is pretty good too, it's a bold red, but I don't have one, funny enough in all the boxes I've gotten.  They are red with some trendy tint to it.  Not a fan of all the hair care samples, but I'm pretty impressed with this box.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Mar 6, 2015)

Tobygirl said:


> I just got charged for my "young" and my "old" box - since there is no rhyme or reason to these boxes, I don't think I will even look at what others are receiving this time.


I don't think I'm going to look at the other boxes either. It's too crazy. I haven't even checked to see if I've been charged yet. I don't used credit cards anymore (other than online transactions) so it will be the only charge when I do finally call.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm going to be stress free for this box. haha


----------



## rockhoundluna (Mar 6, 2015)

I got charged yesterday. I'm pretty excited for this box. It's only 5 bucks so it doesn't take much for me to feel I got my money's worth.

Looking forward to it!


----------



## EmiB (Mar 6, 2015)

I was charged too. Curious to see what is coming and when


----------



## invisiblegirl (Mar 8, 2015)

I have only been charged for one box so far. This should be interesting.


----------



## Kamm (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm new to the Walmart Beauty Box, and I have a question.  My email said I would get a box about every 90 days.  However, I signed up for my first box late and received the winter box the last week of February.  Does this mean I will receive the rest of my boxes at the end of each season?  I'd rather receive it near the start of the season.

Thanks!


----------



## Manon Burns (Mar 8, 2015)

I wish I'd been charged, but I'm still waiting. Hopefully they don't forget about me, because I like what I get with the $5


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Mar 8, 2015)

I was charged and I CANCELLED this a couple of months ago. .


----------



## liilak (Mar 9, 2015)

I got charged as well, very curious as to when it will ship.  I really liked my previous box, well worth the $5.


----------



## makeupmonroe33 (Mar 9, 2015)

kawaiisofoxy said:


> Has anyone heard of this?  It was a link posted in a FB beauty group, and it's the first I heard of it.  I started putting in my info, but when I got to the payment screen, I realized the link did NOT start with "https", indicating a secure website.
> 
> It's a 4x a year service, the samples are "free", you just have to pay the $5 Processing/shipping fee (so $20/year for 4 boxes).
> 
> ...


I am subscribed to this box its $5 and it is seasonal meaning winter, summer, spring, fall. I got my first box a coupe months ago for winter, it was not very good at all. It was just like you would expect from Walmart. Tiny aveno lotion etc... Worth $5 i guess.


----------



## katcole (Mar 9, 2015)

I get an error message when I try to sign on the Walmart box site


----------



## puzzlepopples (Mar 9, 2015)

I was charged. Maybe I'll get shipping before my box arrives this time, as opposed to a month after I receive it. haha


----------



## jb3480 (Mar 9, 2015)

I got charged the other day ON MY 35TH BIRTHDAY.  Will I get the old lady or the young girl box?!  Stay tuned  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kimsuebob (Mar 13, 2015)

I got a shipping notice today. This is the first time I have gotten a shipping email from them. It says I'm getting WM classic-wave 1.


----------



## bliss10977 (Mar 13, 2015)

Kimsuebob said:


> I got a shipping notice today. This is the first time I have gotten a shipping email from them. It says I'm getting WM classic-wave 1.


Me too!! I'm impressed.


----------



## RaeW (Mar 13, 2015)

I just got mine too!


----------



## roohound (Mar 13, 2015)

Yay - me too!


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Mar 13, 2015)

Kimsuebob said:


> I got a shipping notice today. This is the first time I have gotten a shipping email from them. It says I'm getting WM classic-wave 1.


Same here! For my crone box. Still waiting on the maiden tracking email.


----------



## Manon Burns (Mar 13, 2015)

I still haven't been charged, maybe I'm just in a later "wave"?


----------



## puzzlepopples (Mar 13, 2015)

I was charged but no tracking. Last time I got tracking a month after I got my box. lol So I'm not worried. As long as the box shows up full of good stuff I'll be happy.


----------



## IMDawnP (Mar 13, 2015)

I was charged last week and got a shipping e-mail this afternoon. I hope there is at least one good item.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Mar 14, 2015)

Pearlsanddaggers has an unboxing on you tube! Sorry I don't know how to post a video on here yet.


----------



## biancardi (Mar 14, 2015)

Shayleemeadows said:


> Pearlsanddaggers has an unboxing on you tube! Sorry I don't know how to post a video on here yet.



here ya go!  also, if you want to post vid, there is that greenish box (3rd from the left) icon on the top row of your reply box  Click that and you see a pulldown - select media and then you can enter the youtube url  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M8NIhtBcS2k


----------



## MET (Mar 14, 2015)

Shayleemeadows said:


> Shayleemeadows, on 14 Mar 2015 - 02:41 AM, saidearlsanddaggers has an unboxing on you tube! Sorry I don't know how to post a video on here yet.


She's a bit of an "airhead" - I'm sure a perfectly lovely person but wow I could not get past the dry shampoo piece.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm wondering what kind of variations we'll see in the boxes this time!


----------



## jb3480 (Mar 14, 2015)

Please no more nude/light pink lip crayons.  I'm hoping for the crone box after seeing that unboxing!


----------



## nicepenguins (Mar 14, 2015)

I actually really like that box and would use/try everything in it except for some of the foil packet products. I'm always into trying dry shampoo and hair oil, the apricot scrub is a classic, the lotion seems okay, and I'd at least try the lip product and see if I like the formula even if the color is weird.

I am getting the crone box, so I'll probably get something tragic. Oh well, it's still cheaper than buying a random product to try at the drug store.


----------



## liilak (Mar 14, 2015)

it says it's the winter box in the video but shouldn't it be spring now?


----------



## PA Anna (Mar 14, 2015)

Same deal. I received my tracking number yesterday. It stated classic wave 1 which is nice because last time I was one of the last ones to receive the winter box even though I've been subscribed since the fall box. The winter box was almost all foils. I tried canceling a few times and it won't acknowledge or let me reset my password. Thankfully my sister can use whatever I can't use.


----------



## nicepenguins (Mar 14, 2015)

Did someone post this one yet? I like the color lip product better and can always use mascara.

https://hellomonika.wordpress.com/2015/03/03/unboxing-walmart-beauty-box/


----------



## ladygrinningsoul (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi all! This is my first post. I got my first Wal-Mart box this week. I should be getting the old lady box and they sent me acne scrub and a bright pink lip crayon! I know it's only 5 bucks but still disappointing.


----------



## prettylittleraven (Mar 14, 2015)

i don't like walmart crap, cheap stuff lolz


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 14, 2015)

nicepenguins said:


> Did someone post this one yet? I like the color lip product better and can always use mascara.
> 
> https://hellomonika.wordpress.com/2015/03/03/unboxing-walmart-beauty-box/


oooh I hope I get that one!

I love the lip color and I have loved every single Rimmel Mascara I've ever tried, so that one will probably be great too!


----------



## Cluck Gable (Mar 16, 2015)

I think for $5 and the novelty factor of getting a surprise delivery and not quite knowing what's inside makes this sub worth it. I honestly had completely forgotten about it until I saw the charge hit my credit card, and then I was like, "Oh yeah!" :wub:


----------



## nicepenguins (Mar 16, 2015)

I got my crone box today and I'll use it but it's pretty bad.

For the curious: 1.8 oz caress body wash, .5 oz dial lotion sample, 1.7 oz each loreal shampoo and conditioner, and a bunch of foil packets and a lady gaga perfume sample. Basically I got stuff you buy in the travel sized bin at the drug store for $1.49 ea, so I think I only got about $5 or $6 worth of product.


----------



## Padawan (Mar 16, 2015)

If I get that box (and I am in the old maid age group), I'll definitely be cancelling before the summer box. Those are all samples I already get for free from the manufacturers. The youngen boxes that have been posted are way better. I guess at 38, Walmart believes I should already be relegated to cleansers and lotion, whereas the youngens get lip gloss and mascara. Ugh!


----------



## nicepenguins (Mar 16, 2015)

Yeah don't they realize that a lot of women in their 30s buy lots of makeup? i buy more of it now than when I was 25.


----------



## jb3480 (Mar 16, 2015)

nicepenguins said:


> I got my crone box today and I'll use it but it's pretty bad.
> 
> For the curious: 1.8 oz caress body wash, .5 oz dial lotion sample, 1.7 oz each loreal shampoo and conditioner, and a bunch of foil packets and a lady gaga perfume sample. Basically I got stuff you buy in the travel sized bin at the drug store for $1.49 ea, so I think I only got about $5 or $6 worth of product.


Ugh, that's a terrible box.  Sorry.


----------



## Kimsuebob (Mar 16, 2015)

nicepenguins said:


> I got my crone box today and I'll use it but it's pretty bad.
> 
> For the curious: 1.8 oz caress body wash, .5 oz dial lotion sample, 1.7 oz each loreal shampoo and conditioner, and a bunch of foil packets and a lady gaga perfume sample. Basically I got stuff you buy in the travel sized bin at the drug store for $1.49 ea, so I think I only got about $5 or $6 worth of product.


I got the same box today. I think a lot of sub boxes consider perfume a make up item when trying to fill the skincare/haircare/make up slots. I don't use perfume so that sucks for me. I'll use everything else in the box but none of it made me excited to receive it.


----------



## linda37027 (Mar 16, 2015)

nicepenguins said:


> I got my crone box today and I'll use it but it's pretty bad.
> 
> For the curious: 1.8 oz caress body wash, .5 oz dial lotion sample, 1.7 oz each loreal shampoo and conditioner, and a bunch of foil packets and a lady gaga perfume sample. Basically I got stuff you buy in the travel sized bin at the drug store for $1.49 ea, so I think I only got about $5 or $6 worth of product.


I just got this same box. I would like at least one makeup item. I don't use perfume. The coupons and packets don't make up for it. Last time I got the same kind of box. The first box was way better. I am going to either cancel or change my age before the next one. What age do you have to be to get the better (younger) box?


----------



## roohound (Mar 16, 2015)

I also got the old broad box lol. I dunno ladies, how on earth can we complain about the value of the box when it came with a $5 coupon for Women's Rogaine?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also, help me understand how Lady Gaga perfume fits into this box. I will say I was excited to see the sample of Burts Bees serum - even if it was just a little foil sample.

Not going to complain about it too much since it was just $5 but they've yet to wow me like that first box did


----------



## m3mburns (Mar 16, 2015)

nicepenguins said:


> I got my crone box today and I'll use it but it's pretty bad.
> 
> For the curious: 1.8 oz caress body wash, .5 oz dial lotion sample, 1.7 oz each loreal shampoo and conditioner, and a bunch of foil packets and a lady gaga perfume sample. Basically I got stuff you buy in the travel sized bin at the drug store for $1.49 ea, so I think I only got about $5 or $6 worth of product.


Just got this box today. I am signed up for two: the 'young" box and the "mature" box, so this was the "mature" box and blah! The very first Walmart Beauty Boxes were great for being what they were, but this one and the previous box, not worth it to me. I am just not excited about it so I went ahead and cancelled both of my subscriptions. Don't think I will be too sad about this decision.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Mar 16, 2015)

linda37027 said:


> I just got this same box. I would like at least one makeup item. I don't use perfume. The coupons and packets don't make up for it. Last time I got the same kind of box. The first box was way better. I am going to either cancel or change my age before the next one. What age do you have to be to get the better (younger) box?


I think under 35 gets the younger box. I'm 33 and have been getting the "young" box every time.


----------



## linda37027 (Mar 16, 2015)

puzzlepopples said:


> I think under 35 gets the younger box. I'm 33 and have been getting the "young" box every time.


Thanks. I might change my age to 30 or I might cancel and wait till people start getting summer boxes to resubscribe if they are better. Last time the people who got later boxes got better ones. I think right now I will wait and see if there are variations. I think everyone who got theirs today seems to have gotten the same one. I know it is only 5.00, but right now it is barely worth the 5.00 (unless you use some of the coupons).


----------



## MET (Mar 16, 2015)

linda37027 said:


> linda37027, on 16 Mar 2015 - 7:30 PM, said:Thanks. I might change my age to 30 or I might cancel and wait till people start getting summer boxes to resubscribe if they are better. Last time the people who got later boxes got better ones. I think right now I will wait and see if there are variations. I think everyone who got theirs today seems to have gotten the same one. I know it is only 5.00, but right now it is barely worth the 5.00 (unless you use some of the coupons).


My philosophy has been that it's only $5 but the boxes seem to be getting worse ....


----------



## jb3480 (Mar 16, 2015)

I just turned 35 on the day I got charged for the Spring box, and I too got the crone box.  At least I got two of the Maybelline $2 off coupons instead of one, so I might be able to work something out when drugstores do a buy-one-get-one-half-off deal.  But otherwise this box sucked.  I liked that I got a Rogaine coupon *and* some serum to get rid of age spots, but three months ago they were sending me turquoise nail polish.  There should be a young, middle, and mature box if they want to divide it up by age.  I want makeup, dammit!!!  (And no, perfume does not count)


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 17, 2015)

I thought this was a recurring charge, I signed up for this box in the past, I figured I'd continue to get boxes every season but I don't see any charges on my account and I never got a box.

Not that I'm that bummed.


----------



## linda37027 (Mar 17, 2015)

There are some pretty funny videos on you tube about the old lady box. Don't know how to link it but they are easy to find. I went back and looked at my first box and it was so much better than this one. The value was way over 5.00.


----------



## Allison Andrews (Mar 17, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> I thought this was a recurring charge, I signed up for this box in the past, I figured I'd continue to get boxes every season but I don't see any charges on my account and I never got a box.
> 
> Not that I'm that bummed.


I just got my email today that mine was shipping out.  It actually went to my Spam filter.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Mar 17, 2015)

I'm in shock. I actually got a tracking number. It's not pulling anything up yet but it probably will tomorrow. Mine says WM T 1A whatever that is.


----------



## Toby Burke (Mar 17, 2015)

nicepenguins said:


> I got my crone box today and I'll use it but it's pretty bad.
> 
> For the curious: 1.8 oz caress body wash, .5 oz dial lotion sample, 1.7 oz each loreal shampoo and conditioner, and a bunch of foil packets and a lady gaga perfume sample. Basically I got stuff you buy in the travel sized bin at the drug store for $1.49 ea, so I think I only got about $5 or $6 worth of product.


I got that one as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Most if the stuff I can not use due to the sulfates - going to a friend.

What is left over is crap.

Hopefully, my "young" box will be better.

The first box (fall) was great for the price - it has gone downhill from there!


----------



## Toby Burke (Mar 17, 2015)

puzzlepopples said:


> I'm in shock. I actually got a tracking number. It's not pulling anything up yet but it probably will tomorrow. Mine says WM T 1A whatever that is.


That's the "young" box - mine should arrive late this week.

I am canceling the "old" box - not worth it anymore. Maybe if it improves, I will renew.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 17, 2015)

aatx said:


> I just got my email today that mine was shipping out. It actually went to my Spam filter.


Ah I just logged in to my account and discovered I had my old card info. I think I'll take the money I was going to spend here and just get another Birchbox.


----------



## artemiss (Mar 18, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> Ah I just logged in to my account and discovered I had my old card info. I think I'll take the money I was going to spend here and just get another Birchbox.


My card expires soon, so when I went in to update, it ended up charging me right away, and I received an email last that said they were shipping out my 'winter' box, so unless you wanted another winter box, that may have been for the best.


----------



## PA Anna (Mar 18, 2015)

I received the older box which has already been posted. I took the Burt Bee serum out and gave the rest to my sister who is visiting. I'm cancelling. I liked the first box, didn't like the second box, and been trying to get into my account to cancel the 3rd except it won't let me. Maybe now I will be able to get into my account. I don't want a 4th box.


----------



## MET (Mar 18, 2015)

PA Anna said:


> PA Anna, on 18 Mar 2015 - 11:42 AM, said:I received the older box which has already been posted. I took the Burt Bee serum out and gave the rest to my sister who is visiting. I'm cancelling. I liked the first box, didn't like the second box, and been trying to get into my account to cancel the 3rd except it won't let me. Maybe now I will be able to get into my account. I don't want a 4th box.


Agreed 100% - I received the box and it is not even worth the $5.00.  I was paying for a couple of subscriptions and have cancelled all of them.


----------



## Toby Burke (Mar 18, 2015)

PA Anna said:


> I received the older box which has already been posted. I took the Burt Bee serum out and gave the rest to my sister who is visiting. I'm cancelling. I liked the first box, didn't like the second box, and been trying to get into my account to cancel the 3rd except it won't let me. Maybe now I will be able to get into my account. I don't want a 4th box.


Ever since I canceled, I've been locked out of my account. It gave me a warning when I canceled that I would lose all account data and have to create on from scratch to renew my box.


----------



## IMDawnP (Mar 19, 2015)

Tobygirl said:


> Ever since I canceled, I've been locked out of my account. It gave me a warning when I canceled that I would lose all account data and have to create on from scratch to renew my box.


Good to know. Thanks.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Mar 19, 2015)

Pretty sad box  I had fun reading the perfume description though! "Tears of belladonna, crushed heart of tiger orchidea, with a black veil of incense, pulverized apricot, &amp; the combined essences of saffron and honey drops. First of its kind, this perfume is an innovation in fluid technology. It's black like the soul of fame, but invisible once airborne."

It's like someone made this a shower box. Wash your hair, wash your body and put on some lotion and perfume afterwards. So boring and cheap. The samples don't equal $5 to me even though I will use them. I wish a maybelline blushed nudes sample was included but it was just an advertisement. I want to try the hard candy sheer glow but they must not make a wide variety of samples in Walmart brands. I will use the loreal coupon but a little pissy it expires next month. I'm keeping this sub at least another month.


----------



## Kimsuebob (Mar 19, 2015)

I magically de-aged by 10 years on my Wal-mart account today.


----------



## linda37027 (Mar 19, 2015)

Kimsuebob said:


> I magically de-aged by 10 years on my Wal-mart account today.


I de-aged too. I won't say how many years. I am going to try one more time at a younger age.


----------



## Manon Burns (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm having some horrible trouble getting into my account, this weird error message keeps popping up that doesn't make any sense to me. I emailed them about it yesterday, but haven't heard anything back so far.


----------



## invisiblegirl (Mar 20, 2015)

Burns said:


> I'm having some horrible trouble getting into my account, this weird error message keeps popping up that doesn't make any sense to me. I emailed them about it yesterday, but haven't heard anything back so far.


Is it a message that say something like only one email address allowed? I can't log in to either of my accounts now due to that.


----------



## theori3 (Mar 20, 2015)

I'm not sure if the young box spoilers have been posted here yet, but they have been posted on the beauty boxes subreddit, in case you want to look.


----------



## 5alt (Mar 20, 2015)

Burns said:


> I'm having some horrible trouble getting into my account, this weird error message keeps popping up that doesn't make any sense to me. I emailed them about it yesterday, but haven't heard anything back so far.





invisiblegirl said:


> Is it a message that say something like only one email address allowed? I can't log in to either of my accounts now due to that.


@ @@invisiblegirl Same here. It acts as if I'm trying to sign up with an email address that's already in use, when I'm just trying to log in. I have two accounts under different email addresses, and this happens for both accounts. It doesn't matter what device/OS/browser I'm using, either.

This has been happening for about a week now, but before that the website just 404'd on me when I logged in. So I've just been assuming it's an across the board thing and they just need to sort it out.

Hey Wal-Mart, hire a new IT department. Like, the whole department.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Mar 20, 2015)

I got my "young" box today. It's just meh. lol At least there was a full size product. I'm too lazy to post a pic but here's what I got

Full size: Rimmel London Lash Accelerator mascara I have a crap ton of mascaras right now from free samples/ipsy/L'Oreal consumer testing program so it'll be a while before I get to it. But hey at least I don't have to pay for mascara for the next 2 years lol

Lady Gaga Fame Black Fluid perfume: Small sample vial but at least it's a spray bottle. It smells fine and I'll put it in my rotation

Dove go fresh body wash in mandarin &amp; tiare flower scent: I love this scent so I'll be happy to use it. It's a travel/sample size (1.8 oz)

Schwarkopf essence ultime shampoo and conditioner (1.7 oz each) I'll use them on days I don't have to go anywhere. I have oily roots and these are for damaged hair. My ends are a little unruly so who knows. I'll use them maybe even like them

Neutrogena Healthy Skin Boosters facial cleanser with white tea &amp; vit e: (0.5 oz): Perfect size to take when visiting family for a few days. Better than carrying around my full size stuff.

Nivea in shower moisturizer: Single use. I have like 3 of these I got free!

One time use sample of Garnier Ultra Lift Miracle Sleeping Cream: Same size I got out of a magazine. lol

Maybelline Fit me Matt &amp; Poreless one time use sample: This I actually want to try because I'm oily with big pores so that's nice. Comes with $2 coupon. 

This is where it gets meh

$2 off Schwarzkopf Essense Ultime hair care product

$3 off Schwarzkopf hair color

$2 off L'Oreal cosmetics purchase (not even a one time use sample attached? I would have liked to been able to feel the texture of the Infallible powder or something)

$2 off Covergirl + Olay product

Best of all an announcement that Maybelline The Blushed Nudes will be released at Walmart on 3/29. No tiny sample on the paperboard to feel, no coupon nothing. 

At least I will use everything and most of the coupons have a use for me. It wouldn't have hurt if they stuck a lip product or nail polish in there. I'll wait for the summer box since I do feel this is worth $5.

Edited to add: As I typed this the perfume settled into my skin and I really like it.


----------



## Manon Burns (Mar 20, 2015)

5alt said:


> @ @@invisiblegirl Same here. It acts as if I'm trying to sign up with an email address that's already in use, when I'm just trying to log in. I have two accounts under different email addresses, and this happens for both accounts. It doesn't matter what device/OS/browser I'm using, either.
> 
> This has been happening for about a week now, but before that the website just 404'd on me when I logged in. So I've just been assuming it's an across the board thing and they just need to sort it out.
> 
> Hey Wal-Mart, hire a new IT department. Like, the whole department.


I have to move in a few months, so hopefully they get it sorted out before I pay $5 until the end of time to send a Wal-Mart box to the people who live at my old address.


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 20, 2015)

puzzlepopples said:


> I got my "young" box today. It's just meh. lol At least there was a full size product. I'm too lazy to post a pic but here's what I got
> 
> Full size: Rimmel London Lash Accelerator mascara I have a crap ton of mascaras right now from free samples/ipsy/L'Oreal consumer testing program so it'll be a while before I get to it. But hey at least I don't have to pay for mascara for the next 2 years lol
> 
> ...


This is my box and I'm happy enough with it for $5.  The mascara isn't the best though, and it's supposed to lengthen your lashes and omfg I don't want my lashes to be any longer.  They already attack my sunglasses, and back before I had my PRK (basically LASIK) surgery they used to attack my glasses too.  If it works, that'll really suck! lol


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 20, 2015)

Uhm..I just randomly got a refund on my box with absolutely no explanation...wtf?


----------



## puzzlepopples (Mar 21, 2015)

LethalLesal said:


> This is my box and I'm happy enough with it for $5.  The mascara isn't the best though, and it's supposed to lengthen your lashes and omfg I don't want my lashes to be any longer.  They already attack my sunglasses, and back before I had my PRK (basically LASIK) surgery they used to attack my glasses too.  If it works, that'll really suck! lol


I know what you mean. I'm pretty much out of luck with glasses. I wear my contacts all the time (except when sleeping) because my lashes (without mascara) leave thin streaks on my glasses. Same with my sunglasses. So on the rare occasion I wear glasses I have to do without mascara. I guess having long lashes isn't something to complain about though. lol If only mine were thick and darker. It's so odd that I have medium to dark brown hair but crazy light brows and lashes. 

I have another Rimmel mascara waiting in the pile so I'll probably use that one first. I'm just now getting to the free birthday gift from Sephora (Makeup Forever mascara sample) that I picked up last August. Oh well, at least I'm getting all my mascaras free or cheap  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Also, I agree that this box isn't bad for $5. The most annoying part was the card that just told the shadows were being released but didn't offer a sample so we could feel the texture or a coupon.  But it was probably a deal with Maybelline. Hey we'll give you all this stuff to sample in future boxes if you put this announcement in the box so people will want it haha


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 21, 2015)

puzzlepopples said:


> Also, I agree that this box isn't bad for $5. The most annoying part was the card that just told the shadows were being released but didn't offer a sample so we could feel the texture or a coupon.  But it was probably a deal with Maybelline. Hey we'll give you all this stuff to sample in future boxes if you put this announcement in the box so people will want it haha


Maybe it's a sample we'll get in the next boxes?  One can wish, right?


----------



## puzzlepopples (Mar 21, 2015)

LethalLesal said:


> Maybe it's a sample we'll get in the next boxes?  One can wish, right?


It would be nice if they'd make a mini sample version featuring 2-4 colors for us to have.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## invisiblegirl (Mar 21, 2015)

5alt said:


> @ @@invisiblegirl Same here. It acts as if I'm trying to sign up with an email address that's already in use, when I'm just trying to log in. I have two accounts under different email addresses, and this happens for both accounts. It doesn't matter what device/OS/browser I'm using, either.
> 
> This has been happening for about a week now, but before that the website just 404'd on me when I logged in. So I've just been assuming it's an across the board thing and they just need to sort it out.
> 
> Hey Wal-Mart, hire a new IT department. Like, the whole department.


Yep, that is what is happening here too. Two different emails and cannot log in to either, not even to cancel, which I am considering doing on my older box. These people are like Lip Monthly... just cannot get their act together.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 22, 2015)

Ok so I got refunded for my box out of nowhere...and it showed up the day after...wut? lol





Honestly I'm not as unhappy with it as other people are with theirs. I still think it was worth the $5 gamble. Got some pretty good coupons too (if you're into couponing like me, haha!) The lady Gaga perfume is soooo old news that I cannot figure out why it's even in there, but not bad overall- I still think it's worth the $5 for me!


----------



## IMDawnP (Mar 23, 2015)

Well I really disliked my box intensely so I was rather unhappy to get a second one delivered to me on Saturday. I checked my credit card and I was charged for the second box which, again, I did not order. I e-mailed customer service immediately requesting a refund and a return label so I could send the unopened box back but 2 days later still no answer. I want this resolved asap because I want to unsubscribe before the next mess of a box is released.


----------



## Manon Burns (Mar 23, 2015)

IMDawnP said:


> Well I really disliked my box intensely so I was rather unhappy to get a second one delivered to me on Saturday. I checked my credit card and I was charged for the second box which, again, I did not order. I e-mailed customer service immediately requesting a refund and a return label so I could send the unopened box back but 2 days later still no answer. I want this resolved asap because I want to unsubscribe before the next mess of a box is released.


Really, good luck. I wrote them last week and still haven't heard anything. If anything, my credit card expires this year, anyway, but I wish they'd get back to people faster.


----------



## Toby Burke (Mar 25, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> Ok so I got refunded for my box out of nowhere...and it showed up the day after...wut? lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got the same box - I gave 85% of it to a friend and canceled this box as well. It has gone down hill since the first box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 25, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> Ok so I got refunded for my box out of nowhere...and it showed up the day after...wut? lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's worth it for me too, and this was my same box as well.  It's a nice surprise for me for $5, and includes products I'd probably never buy otherwise, as I don't drugstore shop that often and when I do, it's to get the same products that I've used for years and years.


----------



## feemia (Mar 25, 2015)

Kimsuebob said:


> I magically de-aged by 10 years on my Wal-mart account today.


I lost 15 years myself today.


----------



## Manon Burns (Mar 25, 2015)

Every time I read "crone box" I can't help but choke back a laugh.


----------



## Simplelove (Mar 26, 2015)

I finally got a shipping notice...its says the box I'm getting is WM T*2.  Anyone received that box yet?


----------



## kaybug (Mar 28, 2015)

So I was charged twice and have sent multiple emails and haven't heard anything. I'm getting pretty frustrated.


----------



## invisiblegirl (Mar 28, 2015)

Simplelove said:


> I finally got a shipping notice...its says the box I'm getting is WM T*2.  Anyone received that box yet?


That is what my invoice says as well for my "21" year old box. I think this is possibly the second wave of shipments. I hope so, since I do not need another Rimmel mascara that they gave me in my winter box.


----------



## LilyOfTheValley (Mar 28, 2015)

I feel like their boxes getting more and more boring and generic


----------



## IMDawnP (Mar 28, 2015)

Burns said:


> Really, good luck. I wrote them last week and still haven't heard anything. If anything, my credit card expires this year, anyway, but I wish they'd get back to people faster.


I finally had to call (855-712-0222). Honestly I didn't expect much but by the end of the day I had received an e-mail that they would be processing a $5.00 credit back to my card. I haven't heard a word about returning the second box to them.


----------



## Mistimoop (Mar 31, 2015)

I just got a shipping notice for box WM C*2. Pretty sure I just got a box not too long ago and after I received it, I changed my age. Wondering if this is the Spring box or due to my being younger all of a sudden they are sending another Winter box. Any of you age-changers have the same thing happen?


----------



## invisiblegirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Simplelove said:


> I finally got a shipping notice...its says the box I'm getting is WM T*2.  Anyone received that box yet?


I think this has to be the second wave of the younger boxes. At least I am hoping it is. My "21" yr. old self got an email that this was the one I was getting as well. The first wave is nearly identical to what I received in my late winter box.


----------



## invisiblegirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Mistimoop said:


> I just got a shipping notice for box WM C*2. Pretty sure I just got a box not too long ago and after I received it, I changed my age. Wondering if this is the Spring box or due to my being younger all of a sudden they are sending another Winter box. Any of you age-changers have the same thing happen?


I may be wrong but I believe any of them with a "C" are the older version boxes. I think they are done with the winter boxes, but some of the younger boxes for spring had many of the same items as my late winter box did.


----------



## Manon Burns (Mar 31, 2015)

As I much as I hate to admit it, my box did get me to go out and buy a full version shampoo and conditioner, because my hair loved whatever was in what they put in my box. Though I don't dye my hair, so ingredients messing with the color isn't a problem.


----------



## Kimsuebob (Apr 1, 2015)

Mistimoop said:


> I just got a shipping notice for box WM C*2. Pretty sure I just got a box not too long ago and after I received it, I changed my age. Wondering if this is the Spring box or due to my being younger all of a sudden they are sending another Winter box. Any of you age-changers have the same thing happen?


I got an email today saying my WM C2 box has shipped. On March 13, I got an email for the WM classic wave 1 box. That was the one that was pretty awful and I changed my age about a week after I got it.


----------



## linda37027 (Apr 1, 2015)

Kimsuebob said:


> I got an email today saying my WM C2 box has shipped. On March 13, I got an email for the WM classic wave 1 box. That was the one that was pretty awful and I changed my age about a week after I got it.


Same thing happened to me. I looked on my credit card and I don't see where I have been charged for this new box. Has anybody gotten WM C2 and know what is in it?


----------



## Brooked (Apr 1, 2015)

I got the notification today also and am wondering the same thing.


----------



## chachithegreat (Apr 2, 2015)

Just came home to the "wave 2" box and it is almost identical to my "wave 1" box, except it has a couple of Palmers Cocoa Butter items and a coupon for a free item. The contents are as follows:

Loreal Total repair Shampoo/Conditioner 50mL each

Caress Adore Forever body wash 55 mL

Lady Gaga perfume vial

Palmers Cocoa Butter 50 mL

Palmers skin therapy oil foil

Burts Bees Renewal intensive firming serum foil w/ $3 coupon

$1 palmers cocoa butter coupon

Coupon for Free Dry Spray antiperspirant up to $5.47 value (Degree/Dove/Axe)


----------



## Haley Hayes (Apr 3, 2015)

linda37027 said:


> Same thing happened to me. I looked on my credit card and I don't see where I have been charged for this new box. Has anybody gotten WM C2 and know what is in it?


I have the opposite problem. I was charged on 3/15 (two days after I signed up) and then again on 3/19. I was hoping I was going to get two boxes, but then I heard that several people were double charged on 3/18. I am guessing I am in that category. I did email them about this and not heard back about it.  I got an email that I would be getting the the WM C2 box. Delivery is estimated for Monday. This will be my 1st Walmart box.


----------



## IMDawnP (Apr 3, 2015)

chachithegreat said:


> Just came home to the "wave 2" box and it is almost identical to my "wave 1" box, except it has a couple of Palmers Cocoa Butter items and a coupon for a free item. The contents are as follows:
> 
> Loreal Total repair Shampoo/Conditioner 50mL each
> 
> ...


I just received my third box. WC2 was on my e-mail so I guess this is what is inside. Thank you for posting the contents. I haven't been charged but I keep looking. I still have the second box they sent me as well. When I called to get a credit (which I did receive) I also asked them to send me a return shipping label and I would return the box but nothing ever came of that and quite frankly I'm not getting on the phone again in fear they might just charge me again for the box. What if they send me a fourth box????


----------



## artemiss (Apr 3, 2015)

chachithegreat said:


> Just came home to the "wave 2" box and it is almost identical to my "wave 1" box, except it has a couple of Palmers Cocoa Butter items and a coupon for a free item. The contents are as follows:
> 
> Loreal Total repair Shampoo/Conditioner 50mL each
> 
> ...


I got both my young box and my crone box today, not bad. the 'crone much the same as was listed here, while the 'young' profile had

Dove body wash

schwartzkopf shampoo/conditioner

lady gaga perfume

maybeline poreless foil sample

nivea shower lotion foil

Simple makeup wipes

Lots of coupons, most of the makeup ones I honestly won't use, but I will tuck in the displays for the item next time I venture to one. I've found many a sweet coupon from the coupon fairy like that myself, so why not pay it forward?

Lots of little shampoos and body washes that I honestly don't mind and hubs or I will use when we travel. I love palmer's so that will get used, my hubby will use the deodorant coupon, and I am thrilled to get the travel pack of makeup wipes

For $5?

Eh, I don't mind, and the coupons I will use alone will make up what I paid


----------



## LadyGordon (Apr 3, 2015)

Yeah I got the C2 box today too, which from what I can tell stands for "crone" LOL. The contents have been listed above, which I don't think is really worth the $5. So I edited my birth date and I've suddenly become 20 years younger, will see if that makes a difference. I can't complain though, I joined late for the winter box, and it contained both the full size Rimmel mascara and the Hard Candy lip stain. So hopefully the Summer box will be better!


----------



## linda37027 (Apr 3, 2015)

chachithegreat said:


> Just came home to the "wave 2" box and it is almost identical to my "wave 1" box, except it has a couple of Palmers Cocoa Butter items and a coupon for a free item. The contents are as follows:
> 
> Loreal Total repair Shampoo/Conditioner 50mL each
> 
> ...


I also just got this box today. Glad it was my second box and I didn't pay for it. I think this one may be worth less than my first box. It definitely had less packets and coupons. I probably won't use the deodorant coupon. I did lower my age, but I don't think this box reflected that. I am going to stay till the summer box and see if it improves.


----------



## kaybug (Apr 3, 2015)

So, since that customer service email never replied about them charging me twice I emailed a customer service from the actual walmart website and this was the response: 
 

 
_Thank you for contacting Walmart.com. In order to assist you, we need more information about the beauty box since we are unaware of this offer. If you did subscribe for this offer at a Walmart store, please contact them directly for further assistance._


...so is this box really distributed through walmart or what? I'm super confused.


----------



## Manon Burns (Apr 4, 2015)

kaybug said:


> So, since that customer service email never replied about them charging me twice I emailed a customer service from the actual walmart website and this was the response:
> 
> 
> _Thank you for contacting Walmart.com. In order to assist you, we need more information about the beauty box since we are unaware of this offer. If you did subscribe for this offer at a Walmart store, please contact them directly for further assistance._
> ...


I think technically it's under brand share, which has big generic clients and which distributes their products to walmart. Walmart probably just gave them permission to use their name without having anything to do with the box, leaving that to brand share as a marketer and distributor.


----------



## Mistimoop (Apr 6, 2015)

chachithegreat said:


> Just came home to the "wave 2" box and it is almost identical to my "wave 1" box, except it has a couple of Palmers Cocoa Butter items and a coupon for a free item. The contents are as follows:
> 
> Loreal Total repair Shampoo/Conditioner 50mL each
> 
> ...


Me, too...   :angry:


----------



## invisiblegirl (Apr 14, 2015)

artemiss said:


> I got both my young box and my crone box today, not bad. the 'crone much the same as was listed here, while the 'young' profile had
> 
> Dove body wash
> 
> ...


I got that same young box, but they forgot to put the Lady Gaga perfume in it. Worth less than five bucks I think. I cancelled both boxes. Get it together Brandshare/Walmart!


----------



## Toby Burke (Apr 14, 2015)

The Target beauty box (also $5) is WAY better - full size and deluxe sample sizes and NO foils - a $38 value!

So glad I cancelled both walmart beauty boxes and got that instead!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CUTIELOVE (Apr 14, 2015)

I used my Maybelline Pore Fit 2.00 off coupon with a Maybelline Pore fit 1.00 off coupon in the Sunday paper and went to Walgreens buy one get one 50 percent off Maybelline foundation.  I felt like an extreme couponer, I got a good deal that way


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Apr 15, 2015)

I have to doublecheck, but it seems like I got charged for this box weeks ago but I haven't received it yet. I will be getting the old crone box so I'm not excited, but since I paid for it I would like to receive it.

I have been thinking about changing my age for the next box, but I have this weird feeling that the next box will be a hit for the old folks.


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Apr 17, 2015)

Got my notification that my box finally shipped.  Apparently I'm getting WM C 3....so perhaps 3rd wave. 

Tracking info not updated yet.  I'll post contents once I receive the box.


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Apr 21, 2015)

My crone wave 3 box showed up today....pretty similar to others:

Coupon for free deodorant (I know CVS will probably have ExtraRewards $ with this, so I can sort of make something work with this .... plus I can always use deodorant).

Ken Paves foils (shampoo, conditioner, and mask).  Wasn't aware Ken Paves had haircare products.  Paraben, sulfate, and neurotoxin (?!!) free.  Also gluten and cruelty free. 

L'Oreal Total Repair shampoo and conditioner.  Will get used.

Lady Gaga perfume vial.  Mixed feelings on the scent.  Not wowing me but not horrific either.

Jergens BB Body sample tube (1oz)

Palmer's moisturizer bottle (1.7 oz)

Burt's Bees serum sample (with $3 coupon)

Palmer's Skin Therapy Oil foil (with $1 coupon).  I like this stuff so I'll end up using coupon and sample.

Garnier Sleeping Cream sample (with $2 coupon).

While nothing is exciting, I think it is fairly worth it for $5.  At least I don't have to worry about knowing when it is released and trying to beat the rush (like the Target box).


----------



## triciaad (Apr 24, 2015)

I got the crone wave 3 box also.  Absolutely awful!

Ended up canceling.   Between the crappy contents, the long shipping time and no response from "customer service" to my e-mails I am done!

Guess Walmart will never be considered a beauty product purchasing destination in my eyes.  With sales/coupons/loyalty programs there are a lot of other options.


----------



## Kamm (May 3, 2015)

JayneDoe13 said:


> My crone wave 3 box showed up today....pretty similar to others:
> 
> Coupon for free deodorant (I know CVS will probably have ExtraRewards $ with this, so I can sort of make something work with this .... plus I can always use deodorant).
> 
> ...


I received that coupon, also.  It is for antiperspirant.  Not deodorant.  I wouldn't want you to be surprised.  LOL


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (May 3, 2015)

Kamm said:


> I received that coupon, also.  It is for antiperspirant.  Not deodorant.  I wouldn't want you to be surprised.  LOL


LOL...thanks.  I actually NEED antiperspirant.  I guess I kind of mix the two togehter....althought if I accidentally buy just deodorant I make my husband use it!


----------



## NicoleLeighBeauty (May 29, 2015)

Does any one know when the summer box will be shipping out?


----------



## shy32 (May 30, 2015)

NicoleLeighBeauty said:


> Does any one know when the summer box will be shipping out?


according to the website  it is suppose to ship the second week of June


----------



## NicoleLeighBeauty (May 30, 2015)

shy32 said:


> according to the website  it is suppose to ship the second week of June


Thanks!! I get a little impatient sometimes lol!


----------



## shy32 (May 30, 2015)

NicoleLeighBeauty said:


> Thanks!! I get a little impatient sometimes lol!


Me too! Lol that's why I was digging around their website. I'm hoping for a good box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NicoleLeighBeauty (May 30, 2015)

shy32 said:


> Me too! Lol that's why I was digging around their website.
> 
> I'm hoping for a good box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Me too. I've only received two so far. The first one was pretty good, but the last one was sort of...meh. For only $5 I can be pretty lenient though.


----------



## puzzlepopples (May 30, 2015)

I'm glad someone asked and someone answered. lol I'm impatient too and have been checking this page every day. Can't wait to see what the summer box brings. I wouldn't be sad about a cute lipstick lol I don't want mascara though because I have enough to last a lifetime.


----------



## NicoleLeighBeauty (May 30, 2015)

puzzlepopples said:


> I'm glad someone asked and someone answered. lol I'm impatient too and have been checking this page every day. Can't wait to see what the summer box brings. I wouldn't be sad about a cute lipstick lol I don't want mascara though because I have enough to last a lifetime.


I especially hope they don't send a waterproof mascara. I can never get them off. I swear, I always check the label and somehow when I get home, I realize I bought the waterproof formula.


----------



## TippyAG (Jun 2, 2015)

puzzlepopples said:


> I'm glad someone asked and someone answered. lol I'm impatient too and have been checking this page every day. Can't wait to see what the summer box brings. I wouldn't be sad about a cute lipstick lol I don't want mascara though because I have enough to last a lifetime.


Did you see the Target beauty box has a lipstick in it? $7 for a box!


----------



## puzzlepopples (Jun 2, 2015)

TippyAG said:


> Did you see the Target beauty box has a lipstick in it? $7 for a box!


I would have gotten it for $5 but I passed for $7. I'm up to my eyeballs in dry shampoo, just bought eye cream, and have more lipsticks and nail polishes than I could ever use. lol If it had something I was in need of I would have gotten it but maybe next time. 

Edited to say: I'm weak. I just bought it because of my nail polish addiction and because the eye cream is supposed to help dark circles. lol I ended up only paying like 6.53 because I used my Red Card and my Team Member discount, so it was 15% off. At least working at Target is good for something. lol


----------



## jb3480 (Jun 2, 2015)

shy32 said:


> according to the website  it is suppose to ship the second week of June


Thanks!  I just magically went from 35 --&gt; 25 to avoid the summer crone box.  The Rogaine coupon in the last one pushed me over the edge.


----------



## cpl100 (Jun 2, 2015)

I hope someone will post what is in the Walmart Summer box.  I was so unhappy with the last two (especially the last one) that I cancelled the subscription.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Jun 3, 2015)

cpl100 said:


> I hope someone will post what is in the Walmart Summer box.  I was so unhappy with the last two (especially the last one) that I cancelled the subscription.


I'll post whats in mine when I get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NicoleLeighBeauty (Jun 4, 2015)

TippyAG said:


> Did you see the Target beauty box has a lipstick in it? $7 for a box!


I'm checking right now then. I hope they're not sold out already. Thanks!!!!

Edit: They're sold out already. :scared:


----------



## TippyAG (Jun 4, 2015)

nicoleleighbeauty said:


> I'm checking right now then. I hope they're not sold out already. Thanks!!!!
> 
> Edit: They're sold out already. :scared:


----------



## NicoleLeighBeauty (Jun 4, 2015)

TippyAG said:


> . Poo. Sry


That's okay. I spend enough on subscription boxes as it is. It's probably for the best.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Jun 8, 2015)

Target Beauty Box came today! Now time to stalk this board to see when people get charged/get shipping emails. lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Jun 10, 2015)

Walmart charged me today!


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Jun 10, 2015)

I got charged today as well.

I did not change my age....stickng with the crone box.  I have a feeling that 2 dud crone boxes mean that we are due for a good one!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mckondik (Jun 12, 2015)

I'm sticking with the one crone and  one youngster box this go round . I can't think the crone boxes can get any worse than before, can they? :lol:


----------



## Kamm (Jun 14, 2015)

I haven't been charged for the summer box, yet.  I'm getting worried.


----------



## Manon Burns (Jun 14, 2015)

Kamm said:


> I haven't been charged for the summer box, yet.  I'm getting worried.


Don't worry, they always send boxes out in "waves". I'm sure one day you'll open your mailbox and find the walmart box, and then two weeks later you'll get a shipping notice for it.


----------



## lipstick18 (Jun 16, 2015)

Got my tracking today!


----------



## jb3480 (Jun 16, 2015)

lipstick18 said:


> Got my tracking today!


Me too!  Says I should receive my box in 5-7 days.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Jun 16, 2015)

Got my tracking just now!


----------



## cpl100 (Jun 16, 2015)

The last two boxes were so bad I stopped my subscription.  It would be just my luck that this month is fantastic just to make up for it (and annoy me!).


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Jun 16, 2015)

I got a tracking email. I was also disappointed in the quality and cancelled one of my boxes. I kept the young box. I should have cancelled this one and gone for the target one. I didn't realize the target one was going to have variations.


----------



## cpl100 (Jun 18, 2015)

Shayleemeadows said:


> I got a tracking email. I was also disappointed in the quality and cancelled one of my boxes. I kept the young box. I should have cancelled this one and gone for the target one. I didn't realize the target one was going to have variations.


I thought the Target ones were all the same (for men or for women).   They weren't?


----------



## puzzlepopples (Jun 18, 2015)

cpl100 said:


> I thought the Target ones were all the same (for men or for women).   They weren't?


The nail polish came in a wide variety of shades and the Fekkai product varied. They sent dry shampoo, some sort of glossing stuff, and a sun spray that I know of. I got the dry shampoo. I think the rest was the same.


----------



## linda37027 (Jun 18, 2015)

Got my shipping notice today. It says WM Summer BB Classic #1. Is the Classic the older box? I changed my age after my last box to 30. If this box is not better than the last 2, I am canceling. I can always resubscribe if I see people getting boxes I like.


----------



## Kamm (Jun 18, 2015)

I still have not been charged for the summer box.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Manon Burns (Jun 18, 2015)

My email says WMS T1. Not sure what the T stands for. We can go either way guessing "terrible" or "terrific."


----------



## puzzlepopples (Jun 18, 2015)

Someone posted this on IG.


----------



## Jasujo (Jun 18, 2015)

Is that a One Direction perfume I see? My girls will be happy to see that. I was not about to pay full price for it. XD I wonder if it's any good? Also, I love St. Ives, so seeing it in there makes me happy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## linda37027 (Jun 18, 2015)

Wonder if that is the young or old box?


----------



## puzzlepopples (Jun 18, 2015)

Jasujo said:


> Is that a One Direction perfume I see? My girls will be happy to see that. I was not about to pay full price for it. XD I wonder if it's any good? Also, I love St. Ives, so seeing it in there makes me happy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


If it's the same One Direction perfume Target used to have a sampler of in stores it smells really good. I work there and when they changed out the display they put it in the office where I work (I do ad prep so I'm usually not dealing with people) I would sample a different one every day. lol I'm not a One Direction fan but the perfume smelled great. Not sure if they have more than one out or not. 



linda37027 said:


> Wonder if that is the young or old box?


I'm guessing the young one. I scrolled through the users old pics and found other Walmart Beauty boxes and they were all similar to the ones I've gotten.


----------



## Manon Burns (Jun 19, 2015)

Any time I see lip gloss, I can't complain, even if I'm not a fan of the rest of the box.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Jun 19, 2015)

My box is out for delivery! I'm stalking the mail lady.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BeautyWithWhitney (Jun 19, 2015)

Mine came today. Pretty much exactly the same, but no St. Ives.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Just felt really disappointed with this box. Would've been nice to get another makeup item when it's supposed to be a beauty box...


----------



## puzzlepopples (Jun 19, 2015)

BeautyWithWhitney said:


> Mine came today. Pretty much exactly the same, but no St. Ives.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Just felt really disappointed with this box. Would've been nice to get another makeup item when it's supposed to be a beauty box...


I got the same thing. I'm glad I got the lip gloss in that shade because it's so my color. haha I got the St. Ives in mine. Sorry they left it out of yours. They still don't have a clue what they're doing.

I really like this box though. I like getting things other than makeup because I have a ton of makeup right now. I love makeup but it's nice getting other stuff. I totally wouldn't complain if the sent more makeup though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saiza (Jun 19, 2015)

BeautyWithWhitney said:


> Mine came today. Pretty much exactly the same, but no St. Ives.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Just felt really disappointed with this box. Would've been nice to get another makeup item when it's supposed to be a beauty box...


 I think your box is missing an item, I just got my box today too. I got all the same items, plus the St. Ives. I actually really like this box, minus the free sample of Dove body wash I'm so tired of seeing. I just wish we had received the Clear conditioner too, instead of only the shampoo.


----------



## Haley Hayes (Jun 19, 2015)

Did anyone that got a box list themselves as over 30?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 19, 2015)

I'm supposed to be signed up for this box but I've only received one winter box. I thought I would get a box each season, I guess not.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Jun 19, 2015)

Saiza said:


> I think your box is missing an item, I just got my box today too. I got all the same items, plus the St. Ives. I actually really like this box, minus the free sample of Dove body wash I'm so tired of seeing. I just wish we had received the Clear conditioner too, instead of only the shampoo.


I wish they would have sent the conditioner too. I gave it to my husband because I don't want to use it without having the conditioner to go with it. He needed some shampoo anyway so it works for me.


----------



## Kamm (Jun 20, 2015)

Is there a way to see what we are getting before we get it?  The website only gives me the option to edit my account and payment information.


----------



## Manon Burns (Jun 20, 2015)

Kamm said:


> Is there a way to see what we are getting before we get it?  The website only gives me the option to edit my account and payment information.


Not with the walmart box, there's no peeks or dashboard or anything. You just have to look around and see what other people get.


----------



## Kamm (Jun 21, 2015)

Burns said:


> Not with the walmart box, there's no peeks or dashboard or anything. You just have to look around and see what other people get.


Thank you!


----------



## bliss10977 (Jun 22, 2015)

Yay, the old lady box is finally a good one! Full-sized lipstick and eye cream. I'm glad I stuck it out after the last two dud boxes


----------



## Haley Hayes (Jun 22, 2015)

bliss10977 said:


> Yay, the old lady box is finally a good one! Full-sized lipstick and eye cream. I'm glad I stuck it out after the last two dud boxes


What color is the lipstick? Is it the same one Target sent in the summer box?


----------



## bliss10977 (Jun 22, 2015)

KDramasinPajamas said:


> What color is the lipstick? Is it the same one Target sent in the summer box?


It's gladiolus, not sure what came in the target box, I skipped that one.


----------



## Haley Hayes (Jun 22, 2015)

bliss10977 said:


> It's gladiolus, not sure what came in the target box, I skipped that one.


. I adjusted my age to receive the over 30 box so I can get the Olay product. Hopefully which ever wave I end up in gets that also. That is the same lipstick that came in the Target box. I am afraid of red, I need to find someone to give them to.


----------



## linda37027 (Jun 22, 2015)

Got my box today. I got the Classic (older) box even though I changed my age to 30 after the last box. I am glad I got the older box because of the eye cream. I can definitely use it. The lipstick is the same shade Gladiolus, that I got in the Target box and the Allure Beauty Thrills box. I blame Revlon for that not Walmart. Come on Revlon, send a different shade. Anybody else that changed their age after the spring box came, still get the older box? I think both boxes are much better this time more like the first one. I was going to cancel, but I think I will stick with it. After all it is only 5.00.


----------



## linda37027 (Jun 22, 2015)

Just added up the value of the box and I got 25.72 plus 6.00 in coupons. I like this box a lot better.


----------



## Saiza (Jun 22, 2015)

bliss10977 said:


> Yay, the old lady box is finally a good one! Full-sized lipstick and eye cream. I'm glad I stuck it out after the last two dud boxes


That looks like a great box! Maybe they're finally taking a cue from Target's beauty box.


----------



## cpl100 (Jun 22, 2015)

bliss10977 said:


> Yay, the old lady box is finally a good one! Full-sized lipstick and eye cream. I'm glad I stuck it out after the last two dud boxes


Having trouble figuring out the eye cream product (full size?) and the green one.  And is there a brush or is there just a picture of a brush?  (I tried rotating the picture but I guess I don't have skilz!)  I wonder if I signed up for one today if I'd get that same box.....  I cancelled after the last two lousy boxes.

Thanks!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 22, 2015)

I tried to cancel my box, no luck. Every time I go to log in my account says my password is incorrect so I reset it. I just decided to sign up other other emails and cross my fingers that I'll get a box this time. I mostly want the coupons.


----------



## bliss10977 (Jun 22, 2015)

cpl100 said:


> Having trouble figuring out the eye cream product (full size?) and the green one. And is there a brush or is there just a picture of a brush? (I tried rotating the picture but I guess I don't have skilz!) I wonder if I signed up for one today if I'd get that same box..... I cancelled after the last two lousy boxes.
> 
> Thanks!


It's Olay total effects 7 anti-aging eye cream .5 oz (full size), and John Frieda sea waves sea salt spray. And yes, the brushes are in a pic, they came with a set of coupons.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Jun 22, 2015)

Of course I like the older box better right after I cancelled it. And I don't like the younger box I got that I kept. Le sigh. If anyone likes the young one better and wants to trade whole boxes PM me! I like lipstick better than gloss.


----------



## jb3480 (Jun 23, 2015)

Damn, I changed my age to get the young box but like the old box better, although I already got that lipstick and the eye cream in the Target box, but I could've used another eye cream (BECAUSE I AM OLD).


----------



## linda37027 (Jun 23, 2015)

jb3480 said:


> Damn, I changed my age to get the young box but like the old box better, although I already got that lipstick and the eye cream in the Target box, but I could've used another eye cream (BECAUSE I AM OLD).


It is a different eye cream than what was in the Target box. The lipstick is the same. It is Olay 7effects anti-aging cream .5oz.


----------



## cpl100 (Jun 23, 2015)

bliss10977 said:


> Yay, the old lady box is finally a good one! Full-sized lipstick and eye cream. I'm glad I stuck it out after the last two dud boxes


----------



## jb3480 (Jun 23, 2015)

linda37027 said:


> It is a different eye cream than what was in the Target box. The lipstick is the same. It is Olay 7effects anti-aging cream .5oz.


Oops.  Still wish I would've gotten it instead!  Eye creams are nice and you can actually use them up, unlike the 3 million lip products I have lying around.


----------



## Kamm (Jun 24, 2015)

I want it now!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Manon Burns (Jun 24, 2015)

Got my "young" box, same as the initially pictured young box.


----------



## NicoleLeighBeauty (Jun 25, 2015)

The Dove bodywash has been in the last what...3 boxes?


----------



## LethalLesal (Jun 25, 2015)

nicoleleighbeauty said:


> The Dove bodywash has been in the last what...3 boxes?


Lol, seriously.  And it's really sub-par body wash too.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Jun 25, 2015)

The medium to tan Jergens turned my pasty white legs streaky brown orange after one use. I didn't even use the full packet. lol Guess I'll stick to the Fair version  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LethalLesal (Jun 25, 2015)

puzzlepopples said:


> The medium to tan Jergens turned my pasty white legs streaky brown orange after one use. I didn't even use the full packet. lol Guess I'll stick to the Fair version  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm lmao'ing over here at that mental image.  I hope it scrubs off really quick!!!


----------



## Jen51 (Jun 25, 2015)

I  still haven't been charged on any of my accounts.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tamara76 (Jun 25, 2015)

nicoleleighbeauty said:


> I especially hope they don't send a waterproof mascara. I can never get them off. I swear, I always check the label and somehow when I get home, I realize I bought the waterproof formula.


@@NicoleLeighBeauty - Have you ever tried the Tarte Fresh Eyes Maracuja Wipes?  They work like a charm on waterproof mascara and eyeliner for me.


----------



## Tamara76 (Jun 25, 2015)

puzzlepopples said:


> The medium to tan Jergens turned my pasty white legs streaky brown orange after one use. I didn't even use the full packet. lol Guess I'll stick to the Fair version  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I used it just on my legs and it turned out o.k., but kind of pooled up around my ankle.  I was able to exfoliate the excess spot, though, so it doesn't look too bad.  I will definitely stick with Vita Liberata in the future.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puzzlepopples (Jun 25, 2015)

LethalLesal said:


> I'm lmao'ing over here at that mental image.  I hope it scrubs off really quick!!!


Thanks. It's already starting to fade. I work in retail so I have to wear pants to work anyway so at least no one will see them. At least I know my see through legs can only handle the fair to medium shade.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puzzlepopples (Jun 25, 2015)

Tamara76 said:


> I used it just on my legs and it turned out o.k., but kind of pooled up around my ankle.  I was able to exfoliate the excess spot, though, so it doesn't look too bad.  I will definitely stick with Vita Liberata in the future.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm just glad I only used it on my legs. They're easier to cover up. It's probably just because my legs are in the shade "blinding white". I don't wear shorts often because I carry all my weight in my lower body so I prefer to keep it hidden, but my legs never see the light of day so they are almost see through. haha I've never tried Vita Liberata, may have to look into that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tamara76 (Jun 25, 2015)

My daughter and I received our boxes yesterday. 
 
I changed my age to 25 after the Winter and Spring debacles and I think I received the "older" box:

I'm happy I didn't cancel, because this is a good box IMO - I like the Olay cream and the Caress body wash a lot and sunscreen is always useful.  I'm also really happy to actually receive a makeup product - my lipstick is in Gladiolus (orangy-red) - it's just nice not to get a box full of foils and coupons!   
 
My daughter took the shampoo and sea salt spray (I'm drowing in the stuff from Bumble &amp; Bumble, Paul Mitchell, Marc Anthony and 3 more I can't recall offhand).
 
My daughter is in her teens and she got the younger box, which includes 2 more items than mine.  Her lipgloss is in "New York City" and it's really pretty.  I took her Jergens glow, Nivea cream and stuck the sunscreen in the beachbag we both use.  Overall, we were really happy with these boxes so we'll continue to sub for now.


----------



## NicoleLeighBeauty (Jun 26, 2015)

Tamara76 said:


> @@NicoleLeighBeauty - Have you ever tried the Tarte Fresh Eyes Maracuja Wipes?  They work like a charm on waterproof mascara and eyeliner for me.


I'll have to try those out. Thanks for the tip!!


----------



## Haley Hayes (Jun 26, 2015)

Jen51 said:


> I  still haven't been charged on any of my accounts.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I haven't either. I can not remember how long after others started to receive their boxes I got my shipping notice. I think it was about 2-3 weeks. Does anyone know how long between waves?


----------



## Kamm (Jun 28, 2015)

Do they send out tracking numbers?  I was charged a long time ago.  I feel like my box should have been here by now.


----------



## IMDawnP (Jun 28, 2015)

I almost quit after the last one but I'm not unhappy with this box and at $5 I start to get happy. I will use 3 of the products and I'll trade the others away so it's a win. But they sent me 2 boxes again and charged me for both. It's so weird. I subbed with the first one and got 1 fall and 1 winter but then they sent me 3 spring boxes and billed me for 2. I did call and explained this to them and got a credit for the 2nd box but whatever caused it last time is still in effect. I just called the number but now you have to leave a voice mail. It was almost funny last time because I really hated that spring box and ended up with 3 of them. I did end up trading them for some pretty good stuff so in the end it worked out for me but I'd really like to get this problem resolved. I don't want to call every time a new box goes out and it kinda feels like stealing even though they don't want them back.


----------



## IMDawnP (Jun 28, 2015)

Kamm said:


> Do they send out tracking numbers?  I was charged a long time ago.  I feel like my box should have been here by now.


Yes, they do. As soon as your box ships. You can log in to your account and it should show if your order was Processed yet. I recall discussion over the last box that some people didn't get theirs right away. It looked like they staggered shipments over the course of 6 weeks.


----------



## artemiss (Jun 29, 2015)

Good to see that I'm not the only one who was charged weeks ago, but still hasn't received my shipment email. I was starting to worry.


----------



## Kamm (Jun 29, 2015)

artemiss said:


> Good to see that I'm not the only one who was charged weeks ago, but still hasn't received my shipment email. I was starting to worry.


I'm hoping mine comes tomorrow.


----------



## artemiss (Jun 30, 2015)

I actually sent an email to customer care and this was the response:

Thank you for contacting Walmart Sample Box Customer Care.

The Summer Box has started billing and shipping.  Due to the volume of Beauty Boxes we send out, they are sent in waves from 6/16 to 7/9 and you could receive your box anytime in that timeframe. I checked your account and your box has not shipped out yet so it will be in one of the two waves remaining. Once it ships you should receive tracking information.

Please let me know if you have any other questions or if I can be of further assistance.

So it looks like we are still waiting on shipping for some of the last waves of folks..


----------



## Haley Hayes (Jun 30, 2015)

artemiss said:


> I actually sent an email to customer care and this was the response:
> 
> Thank you for contacting Walmart Sample Box Customer Care.
> 
> ...


I think the most shocking thing I see here is that you got a response from Walmart Beauty Box's customer service. When I was double charged and sent countless emails asking what I should do about it, I never got a single response. Wow. Maybe they are improving.


----------



## cpl100 (Jul 2, 2015)

Did you all receive shipping information?  My boxes still state 'processed' and I've received no information.  Ordered 6/23.  Thanks!


----------



## Haley Hayes (Jul 2, 2015)

no shipping notice yet for me either.


----------



## Jen51 (Jul 4, 2015)

Is anyone else still waiting to be charged?  I emailed them to ask about not getting charged yet, but no surprise, they haven't responded.  I'm wondering if I should cancel and resubscribe or what I should do.


----------



## cpl100 (Jul 6, 2015)

Try posting on FB.  I asked about my box and did receive a response.  But I didn't receive any response from my email.


----------



## pinkgemini (Jul 6, 2015)

Did everyone's real techniques/ ecotools coupons expire 6/30/15? I just noticed this tonight!


----------



## Kamm (Jul 7, 2015)

My box has shipped!  I just got the email today.  It says the box I ordered is "[SIZE=10.5pt]WM Summer BB • Classic #2B."  What does all that mean?  This is only my 3rd box, so I'm still learning.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />[/SIZE]


----------



## Cindy Faulkner (Jul 10, 2015)

I got an email today that says it's almost ready?


----------



## Haley Hayes (Jul 10, 2015)

cindyperry2010 said:


> I got an email today that says it's almost ready?


That is interesting. 

Mine shipped today. I got the email after 5pm tonight. 

ah phooey! I saw the WM Summer BB • Trendsetter #2B (the one i am getting) and there is no olay


----------



## Kamm (Jul 11, 2015)

Got mine yesterday!


----------



## Kamm (Jul 11, 2015)

Here's mine.


----------



## Haley Hayes (Jul 11, 2015)

Kamm said:


> Here's mine.


Looks like there might be a bit of variation in this wave. Someone on MSA also with the Trendsetter 2B posted their box and at least a couple of the items were different, Still not bad. Looking forward to see what I get.


----------



## LethalLesal (Jul 11, 2015)

pinkgemini said:


> Did everyone's real techniques/ ecotools coupons expire 6/30/15? I just noticed this tonight!


Ugh, thanks for pointing that out.  Mine did too.  I was saving mine.  I feel bad for the people who got theirs after 6/30!


----------



## Kamm (Jul 11, 2015)

KDramasinPajamas said:


> Looks like there might be a bit of variation in this wave. Someone on MSA also with the Trendsetter 2B posted their box and at least a couple of the items were different, Still not bad. Looking forward to see what I get.


MIne said classic 2B.  Not trendsetter.  What is the difference?


----------



## cpl100 (Jul 11, 2015)

KDramasinPajamas said:


> That is interesting.
> 
> Mine shipped today. I got the email after 5pm tonight.
> 
> ah phooey! I saw the WM Summer BB • Trendsetter #2B (the one i am getting) and there is no olay


I'm getting classic #3.  Just got the shipping notice.  Does anyone know what's in that box?


----------



## Haley Hayes (Jul 11, 2015)

cpl100 said:


> I'm getting classic #3.  Just got the shipping notice.  Does anyone know what's in that box?


You are the first person I have heard is getting a #3. Tell us what you get.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 12, 2015)

I'm getting WM Summer BB • Trendsetter #2B

And WM Summer BB • Classic #3 boxes


----------



## artemiss (Jul 13, 2015)

Kamm said:


> Here's mine.


That was my 'old' classic 2 box.

I just got the shipping notice for my new account, and it's a 'trendsetter #3'..


----------



## Haley Hayes (Jul 13, 2015)

Kamm said:


> MIne said classic 2B.  Not trendsetter.  What is the difference?


oh. The difference is age.  Anti-aging samples are usually in the Classic boxes and the Trendsetter is more likely to have something like a lip gloss. Not sure what the age cut off is. I got a classic box last time but liked the look of the trendsetter, so I changed my age on my account profile to 25 to get the trendsetter this time. Lots of people have two accounts with two different ages listed to get both.


----------



## artemiss (Jul 13, 2015)

KDramasinPajamas said:


> oh. The difference seems is age.  Anti-aging samples are usually in the Classic boxes and the Trendsetter is more likely to have something like a lip gloss. Not sure what the age cut off is. I got a classic box last time but liked the look of the trendsetter, so I changed my age on my account profile to 25 to get the trendsetter this time. Lots of people have two accounts with two different ages listed to get both.


Yep, I have one that is my real age, and the new account, which is nearly 20 years younger, lol


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 13, 2015)

Here's my: WM Summer BB • Trendsetter #2B box





My classic box is on the way, hopefully it'll get here tomorrow.  

ETA: Whoops that's upside down and i have no idea how that happened. You get the idea, though.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Jul 13, 2015)

Target has 2 new beauty boxes available if anyone is interested. Not sure if they are sold out or not

Edit: nevermind sold out sorry


----------



## Jasujo (Jul 15, 2015)

KDramasinPajamas said:


> oh. The difference is age.  Anti-aging samples are usually in the Classic boxes and the Trendsetter is more likely to have something like a lip gloss. Not sure what the age cut off is. I got a classic box last time but liked the look of the trendsetter, so I changed my age on my account profile to 25 to get the trendsetter this time. Lots of people have two accounts with two different ages listed to get both.


I believe the age cut off is 35. I don't remember if 35 is the end of the younger box or the beginning of the older box, though. lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## moonglow1 (Jul 15, 2015)

This box is definitely legit. I have ordered those boxes, and its great for the beginner if you want to zample Walmart products. GlossyBox is the real way to go!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 15, 2015)

Here is my classic box




Meh! I liked my trendsetter box better.

I mean there is a full size lotion which is great but the rest of this box is zzzzzzcity!

I do like the facial gel/lotion but it so small.

I feel like they ran out of products it seems like it's lacking something!


----------



## NicoleLeighBeauty (Jul 16, 2015)

Does anyone feel like the number of products given varies pretty widely from customer to customer? I feel like some people get way more than I did.


----------



## BeautyWithWhitney (Jul 16, 2015)

Idk if the difference is a lot, but it's definitely not fair. There were people with the same exact box as I had, except I was "missing" an item. (I don't think it was a mistake, because others were also "missing" this item.) It would be different if I had a higher-value item in place of two lower-value item ones, but....eh.


----------



## cpl100 (Jul 20, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> Here is my classic box
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is what I got in my box (and the one ordered for a friend).  It is such a disappointment.  I only ordered the box because of the eye cream that others got since the last two were duds.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Sep 10, 2015)

My fall 2015 box is showing processed. Now to see how long it will take to ship lol


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Sep 10, 2015)

I was charged today. I hope it's good!


----------



## Kamm (Sep 13, 2015)

I was charged today, but I haven't received an email from them.  I'm excited!  I had forgotten about this box until I saw the $5 charge.


----------



## prettycat33 (Sep 14, 2015)

I just got an e mail from wal mart refunding me the $5 for the box. I don't really mind, since it was kinda lame anyway but I thought it was strange. Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 14, 2015)

I got a refund too which is so weird! I emailed asking why but sounds like no one ever gets a response from their emails. I kinda liked this crappy little box sometimes, lol. Watch it be a good one!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 14, 2015)

I heard back, they had double billed me so one was a refund.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Sep 16, 2015)

Got my shipping notice today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mercury (Sep 17, 2015)

After a year of old crone boxes I caved and ordered a second box for my alter ego, Shmercury, who just happens to be 30 years younger.  Hopefully they're both good boxes.


----------



## cpl100 (Sep 18, 2015)

puzzlepopples said:


> Got my shipping notice today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I didn't get a shipping notice but something odd popped up in my USPS account.  Where is this shipping from or how is it marked?  Thanks!


----------



## Kimsuebob (Sep 19, 2015)

cpl100 said:


> I didn't get a shipping notice but something odd popped up in my USPS account. Where is this shipping from or how is it marked? Thanks!


Mine says one stop mailing in Bensenville IL.


----------



## chachithegreat (Sep 19, 2015)

Got the 35 and older box today - thought it was great! 

Roc Retinol Correction Deep Wrinkle Serum 1oz (think this might be full sized?)

Schick Hydra disposable razor + (2) 4.00 off coupons

Act Plaque Guard mouthwash 1oz

Curel Rough Skin Rescue 0.7oz

John Freida Luxurious Volume in-shower treatment 1oz

Dove Advanced Care deodorant 0.5oz + $1.00 off coupon

Nivea Extended Moisture foil

Crest 3D White Brilliance cleansing and whitening system (2 packets)


----------



## bliss10977 (Sep 19, 2015)

chachithegreat said:


> Got the 35 and older box today - thought it was great!
> 
> Roc Retinol Correction Deep Wrinkle Serum 1oz (think this might be full sized?)
> 
> ...


Nice! I hope mine is the same, ROC products are good and I'm getting lowish on serum


----------



## cpl100 (Sep 19, 2015)

chachithegreat said:


> Got the 35 and older box today - thought it was great!
> 
> Roc Retinol Correction Deep Wrinkle Serum 1oz (think this might be full sized?)
> 
> ...


I hope I get this box.  Last time I missed the first wave and the box was horrid--as were the two previous ones.  So this is their last chance with me......


----------



## Kamm (Sep 20, 2015)

According to the tracking information, my box was an hour and a half away from me as of Saturday evening.  I'll probably get it tomorrow.  Yay!


----------



## nicepenguins (Sep 20, 2015)

chachithegreat said:


> Got the 35 and older box today - thought it was great!
> 
> Roc Retinol Correction Deep Wrinkle Serum 1oz (think this might be full sized?)
> 
> ...


Great box--that's what I was hoping we'd get more of (although I like more makeup but that's ok since the value is there with this one). A razor and deodorant, tooth whitening stuff, a new serum, love it all for so little money.


----------



## bliss10977 (Sep 21, 2015)

I'm so happy with the fall box


----------



## Saiza (Sep 21, 2015)

I just got the "young version", it's fantastic for $5 but otherwise it's filled with free samples. No makeup this time though, well a tiny sample of Neutrogena mascara, but no full size mascara or lip gloss or lipstick.


----------



## Kamm (Sep 21, 2015)

I just received mine today.  Here is what is included:

- Schick hydro silk disposable razor - $3.00 value

- Dove advanced care deodorant - $1.25

- ACT advanced care mouthwash - $0.20

- John Frieda in-shower treatment - $1.45

- Curel rough skin rescue lotion - $0.25

- Nivea body lotion - foil packet

- 3D white teeth whitening treatment - foil packet

And, the star of the show...!

- ROC deep wrinkle serum - full size - $16.00! What a treat!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 21, 2015)

WM F T1B

Anyone know what this code means in relation to my box? I think I changed my age but am having issues logging in. I'd love the older box this time but I think I erased some years from my age last time, lol!


----------



## Tamara76 (Sep 21, 2015)

My daughter and I each received our boxes today and now that I'm seeing everyone's "old crone' products, I kind of wish I'd kept my real age (although, after 2 big misses, I'll stick with my younger age for one more box - who needs Roc when I can magically remove 10 years - lol!). 

Since my new age is 25 and my daughter is in her teens, we received the same box and we'll both use everything included:

1. Schick Hydro Silk Disposable Razor

2.  Simple Facial Wipes

3.  2 Jergens Wet Skin Moisturizer foils (I presume this is their take on the Nivea In-Shower moisturizer that I absolutely love)

4.  Nivea Extended Moisture foil

5.  Dove Advanced Care travel sized deoderant

6.  Crest 3-D White Samples

7.  Aussie Mega travel sized hair spray

8.  Neutrogena Healthy Volume Mascara deluxe sample sized (I did not even realize Neutrogena made makeup!)

9.  Aveeno Positively Radiant Daily Moisturizer deluxe sample sized

10.  ACT Advanced Care Mouthwash travel sized

11.  Biore Self Heating One Minute Mask sample

12.  Coupons for Biore, Dove Deoderant and Jergens Wet Skin Moisturizer

So - It sounds like we got the mascara, Biore Mask, Simple wipes, Jergens Wet Skin Moisturizer, Aussie Hairspray and Aveeno instead of the following items in the "Classic" box:


Roc Retinol Correction Deep Wrinkle Serum 1oz 
Curel Rough Skin Rescue 0.7oz
John Freida Luxurious Volume in-shower treatment 1oz


----------



## pearldrop (Sep 22, 2015)

I just subscribed to this after seeing the classic box contents you posted (especially the ROC item)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I lied about my age to get the 35+ box, but I was browsing through blogs afterwards and saw there are multiple 35+ and 35- box variations. Hope I receive the one you guys received.


----------



## pearldrop (Sep 22, 2015)

Btw, I just got that exact Schick Hydro Silk Disposable Razor box at my gym, they were giving away these samples for free. I think Schick needs some attention  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puzzlepopples (Sep 22, 2015)

Tamara76 said:


> My daughter and I each received our boxes today and now that I'm seeing everyone's "old crone' products, I kind of wish I'd kept my real age (although, after 2 big misses, I'll stick with my younger age for one more box - who needs Roc when I can magically remove 10 years - lol!).
> 
> Since my new age is 25 and my daughter is in her teens, we received the same box and we'll both use everything included:
> 
> ...


I got the same under 35 box. I'm very happy with it. I felt for my poor mail lady today though. I put my mail on hold Fri-Mon because I was on vacay. It was delivered today and I had this box, a bulu box, a box from crowdtap and a ton of other stuff. Very exciting though.


----------



## jb3480 (Sep 24, 2015)

Just got my under 35 box with the same items as mentioned above.  It's a ton of samples for five bucks!  Really pleased this time, especially since I have way too many lip products and that's what they always send.  i'd much rather get a mini mascara.  Great box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 24, 2015)

I got my box yesterday!




Pretty good deal for $5

My code for this box was: WM F C1&amp;2


----------



## pearldrop (Sep 24, 2015)

How long does it usually take them to contact you with shipment information once you subscribe? My account is saying "Processed" and they charged my account 2 days ago.

Does it take long?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 25, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> How long does it usually take them to contact you with shipment information once you subscribe? My account is saying "Processed" and they charged my account 2 days ago.
> 
> Does it take long?


Mine took a long time.


----------



## pearldrop (Sep 25, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> Mine took a long time.


 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks. 

Were you able to receive the box in the season you subscribed for? I read some people subscribe for Summer for example but if the box is sold out then their payment is kept towards the Fall box. So, they don't receive anything for 3 months after paying. :S


----------



## prettycat33 (Sep 25, 2015)

Did anyone receive the fall T- b box? I am just wondering what's inside because I will be receiving it, but not for a long time.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 25, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Were you able to receive the box in the season you subscribed for? I read some people subscribe for Summer for example but if the box is sold out then their payment is kept towards the Fall box. So, they don't receive anything for 3 months after paying. :S


Oh yeah nothing like that long, I was charged on the 14th. Shipped on the 18th got the box on the 23rd.

But I also was charged for my second box on the 14th and have nothing, no shipping, not a thing.


----------



## prettycat33 (Sep 30, 2015)

Just received my box. It was coded t2b and it looks like I got everything from the t1 except instead of the face wipes I got a travel size Caress body wash. Also had the razor, Aussie hairspray, dove deodorant, act mouthwash, mascara, aveeno positively radiant mostuizer, biore mask, and jergens and crest foils. Not too bad


----------



## pearldrop (Oct 4, 2015)

I still haven't received anything and did not hear from them regarding my box. It has already been 12 days since they charged my card. I used the contact section on the website to inquire many days ago, but nobody replied.
Do you know an e-mail address I can use or an easier way to reach a CS who can help?

Based on my experience, this Walmart box thing seems very disorganized, compared to similar ones such as Target beauty box :/


----------



## Haley Hayes (Oct 5, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> I still haven't received anything and did not hear from them regarding my box. It has already been 12 days since they charged my card. I used the contact section on the website to inquire many days ago, but nobody replied.
> 
> Do you know an e-mail address I can use or an easier way to reach a CS who can help?
> 
> Based on my experience, this Walmart box thing seems very disorganized, compared to similar ones such as Target beauty box :/


I wouldn't worry about it yet. At least for mine, so far, it has always taken more than 12 days from Charge to the day my box arrives. 

i don't think I have ever gotten a response to an email to them. Not sure what the best way to contact them is, 

edit: I got my box today.


----------



## pearldrop (Oct 12, 2015)

Finally shipped after 21 days! I am getting WM F C3
Did anybody else get this number before? I understand it is the classic box (thanks to my doppelganger 10 years older than me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ), hope it has that lovely ROC in it.


----------



## catipa (Oct 13, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> Finally shipped after 21 days! I am getting WM F C3
> 
> Did anybody else get this number before? I understand it is the classic box (thanks to my doppelganger 10 years older than me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ), hope it has that lovely ROC in it.


I just finally got my shipping notice too.  I signed up at the end of September and I have the same WM F C3. I hope ours are as good as the earlier waves.  I'm true to my age on my profile which is 41  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Seola (Oct 15, 2015)

Did anyone else HATE that razor?  I finally got around to using mine and it felt like slime going on, then nothing close when I got out.  I use Men's Gillette Fusion because it shaves so close and so well, I don't even need moisturizers or shaving cream and I can get away with super smooth legs for at least 2 days, barely stubble on the 3rd day.

I thought - hey, this looks close.  I was actually kind of icked by it.

I generally love Wal-Mart boxes and had a few great finds for less expensive brands including a lipstick last time that I LOVE.  The mouthwash on this box was really, really good, and I hate mouthwash.  Girly deodorant never works so I wasn't expecting too much, but it failed pretty badly.  I'll stick with Degree.

I will say, out of all my varied subs since I started doing this a few years ago, Wal-Mart's cost versus items is usually the best.


----------



## pearldrop (Oct 16, 2015)

My WMFC3 box arrived today and it's such a pathetic, leftover box. There isn't even half as many items in it as the other Fall classic and trendy boxes everybody received  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am so sad this is what I get after waiting for a whole month. Never again!


----------



## Linda Maxwell King (Oct 27, 2015)

I get the younger box. I have to say that I wasn't that thrilled with my fall box -- I definitely liked my last one better. I still think it was worth $5, though. Overall, I'm pleased enough with it.


----------



## EmiB (Oct 28, 2015)

Have you used the Neutrogena mascara? Second day I'm using it and not really happy with. It is dry and and the amounts that goes on my lashes is minimal. Any thoughts?


----------



## Allison Andrews (Dec 4, 2015)

I had an email today to verify my account information was still up to date.  Winter boxes should be shipping soon.


----------



## Haley Hayes (Dec 5, 2015)

aatx said:


> I had an email today to verify my account information was still up to date.  Winter boxes should be shipping soon.


Me too.


----------



## bliss10977 (Dec 8, 2015)

I just got charged


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 8, 2015)

Interesting, I just got an email from Walmart asking me to confirm my account.


----------



## Haley Hayes (Dec 9, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> Interesting, I just got an email from Walmart asking me to confirm my account.


did the link take you to the correct web address?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 9, 2015)

KDramasinPajamas said:


> did the link take you to the correct web address?


This one:

https://beautybox.walmart.com/account/login/?utm_source=12-8-15+Beauty+Outreach&amp;utm_campaign=cdc2cf1dff-28K_12815_BEAUTCHIMP&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_term=0_0d9c8fc869-cdc2cf1dff-135982437


----------



## puzzlepopples (Dec 9, 2015)

I was charged for my box. Mailman stalking time. haha I should also be getting my Allure Beauty Thrills box tomorrow via UPS. Super excited for that since it's my first one.


----------



## RaeW (Dec 12, 2015)

WM Winter C1 is the box I received.  Meh.  A whole lot of coupons.  A couple foil packets. Hairspray, some body butter and shave cream.


----------



## artemiss (Dec 12, 2015)

Wow. That is sad. If both mine are that skimpy, I will cancel, $5 or no. Manufacturer coupons shouldn't count toward the value of the box, IMHO.


----------



## mandys (Dec 13, 2015)

Yikes! I don't use hairspray, hate that it keeps showing up. I have purchased that coconut stuff before in shower gel, it smells pretty nice


----------



## Kamm (Dec 13, 2015)

I got my shipping notification yesterday.  Can't wait!


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Dec 13, 2015)

I was just charged. The young box better be good. I'm going to cancel if this one isn't amazing. I'd rather get a kindle book and a frappe than foil packets and shave cream/ hair spray I don't use.


----------



## Haley Hayes (Dec 14, 2015)

Kamm said:


> I got my shipping notification yesterday.  Can't wait!


are you getting the C1 box also?


----------



## Allison Andrews (Dec 14, 2015)

*Beauty Box Ordered:*
WM Winter C1

Guess that means I am getting the same thing already shown.


----------



## Mercury (Dec 14, 2015)

Old crone, party of 1 here. Once again not a single make up sample. I won't repost pictures, mine is the same as what's already been posted. Its not just the foils and coupons that gets me. Its the underlying message. Apparently, at my advancing age I am a wrinkled old woman with grey hair falling out who is also going blind. ROC "visibly reduce DEEP wrinkles after just 12 weeks", assuming you last that long. To help you out a couple of Centrum Vitamints, old people have bad breath and poor nutrition you know. A coupon for Rogaine, because clearly the hair isn't what it used to be. A set of cards from Clairol so you can figure out what color your hair used to be, if not for those darn greys. L'Oreal also thinks you can't see color as they sent stickers to put on your face to help you figure out what color foundation to buy. Oh, and should you want to hold together the couple of grey strands of hair you might have left, some hair spray. I'll use the shave cream and body butter, but it sure would have been nice to have a sample of actual makeup instead of a coupon for Star Wars inspired eye shadow from Cover Girl.

Here's hoping the sweet young thing box is better.


----------



## somabis1 (Dec 14, 2015)

I saw one more variation:

Loreal Oleo Therapy Shampoo Conditioner

Jergens BB Body

Maybelline Lipstick

Olay Fresh Effect Wet Cloths

foil samples and coupons...

Havn't received mine yet...


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Dec 16, 2015)

I got my tracking. I'm getting WM Winter T1&amp;2


----------



## prettycat33 (Dec 16, 2015)

Boy am i glad i cancelled! Last seasons box wasnt bad. But this season is not looking so great.


----------



## aniadania (Dec 17, 2015)

Terrible box. C1. I am so disappointed. I didn't get serum last season and this box just sucks! I don't use shaving creams nor hair stuff so it leaves small body butter and bunch of useless coupons. Goodbye Walmart box, welcome Target boxes!


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Dec 17, 2015)

I got the old crone box.  I'll use the two actual items it included, but the rest of the stuff is total duds. 

At first I heard something rattling around I though maybe I got something different but it was just the weird cards to look at the colors for the Root Rescue....none of which match my hair even though they have one that does since I use it! 

Weird box all the way around.


----------



## Kamm (Dec 18, 2015)

KDramasinPajamas said:


> are you getting the C1 box also?


Mine says C2.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 18, 2015)

I'm getting a C2 box too. I'm afraid, very afraid.


----------



## somabis1 (Dec 18, 2015)

Got shipping mail right not...getting T1&amp;2 box...


----------



## Kamm (Dec 19, 2015)

I got my C2 box today.  It is just meh.  Here is what I received...

~  Loreal peel and stick color match stickers to find your foundation shade (plus a $1 off coupon for the foundation)

~  Clairol color match cards to find your root touch up shade (plus a $2 off coupon)

~  Coupon for $3 off two Cover Girl eye products

~  Coupon for $5 off women's Rogaine foam

~  Sample pack Centrum vitamints (2 chewables) (plus a $1 off coupon)

~  One-time-use Olay tone perfecting cream for dark spots (plus a $3 off coupon)

~  One-time-use sample of Jennifer Aniston's perfume (plus a $3 off coupon)

~  30-count bag of leopard print cotton swabs

~  1 oz. bottle Pantene hairspray

~  2.25 oz. bottle Pure Silk shave cream

~  1.7 oz. jar nspa coconut body butter


----------



## puzzlepopples (Dec 19, 2015)

My "under 35" box came today...

2.25 oz Pure Silk (I can get a much bigger size at the Dollar Tree) but it will be used

1 oz Pantene hairspray I don't use hairspray often but will add it to my collection haha

.5 oz Dial 7 Day moisturizing lotion My hands get really dry this time of year so I'll use it

.5 oz Neutrogena Healthy Skin Boosters facial cleanser I got this one before but liked it so I'll use it

8 Goody hair elastics I'm actually not mad at this one because I workout and my ponytail is always sliding around Hope these fix that

1.7 oz nspa Coconut body butter I've used this brand before and love it Smells great

Foil pack of Ken Pave Volumizing Shampoo and Conditioner I have thin flat hair so I don't mind trying it

Foil pack of Olay moisturizer (small pack on a card that would come in a magazine)

One time use foil pack of Jennifer Aniston perfume with $3 off coupon that I won't use. I will try the fragrance but don't need any perfume right now

Centrum Vitamints I've already tried these and they're okay. I got a pack a month or so ago from the company.

Coupon for Covergirl advertising the Star Wars stuff I'll pass on that

I've seen better and I've seen worse so for $5 I'm not upset. It may help that I also received my Influenster box today with a Marc Jacobs mascara. lol My opinion of Walmart may have been less if not for the excitement of free Marc Jacobs!


----------



## Haley Hayes (Dec 20, 2015)

I got my shipping confirmation email yesterday.I am getting the younger box. I will have to change my age back to get the older box. I find I prefer getting the anti aging products. I thought I already changed it but I must have forgotten to.

 I am probably in the minority but I like getting samples of things like vitamins, cold medicine, oral care items, or shaving products. I have never tried the vitamints, so I hope those are in my box.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Dec 20, 2015)

KDramasinPajamas said:


> I got my shipping confirmation email yesterday.I am getting the younger box. I will have to change my age back to get the older box. I find I prefer getting the anti aging products. I thought I already changed it but I must have forgotten to.
> 
> I am probably in the minority but I like getting samples of things like vitamins, cold medicine, oral care items, or shaving products. I have never tried the vitamints, so I hope those are in my box.


If your tracking says T1&amp;2 you should be getting the mints. That's the box I got according to tracking. I like getting those types of samples too.


----------



## Saiza (Dec 21, 2015)

I never received a shipping email, so I wonder if I'm not getting it this time? but I didn't cancel it.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 21, 2015)

Kamm said:


> I got my C2 box today.  It is just meh.  Here is what I received...
> 
> ~  Loreal peel and stick color match stickers to find your foundation shade (plus a $1 off coupon for the foundation)
> 
> ...


I got the same items in my box too. I don't mind the items but I wish there was some make up items from loreal or cover girl to round out the box and match up with the coupons. Even target boxes had the starwars lipsticks in them, just sending a bunch of product info is cheap.


----------



## mandys (Dec 21, 2015)

I got the T1&amp;T2 box today, Walmart boxes have gotten pretty disappointing, but at least I know it will be better than my C box because of the ponytail holders.. Can always use those


----------



## Tamara76 (Dec 21, 2015)

My daughter and I got our [SIZE=10.5pt]WM Winter T1&amp;2 boxes and I think they're pretty good for $5.[/SIZE]


2.25 oz Pure Silk Shave Cream
1 oz Pantene hairspray 
.5 oz Dial 7 Day Moisturizing Lotion
.5 oz Neutrogena Healthy Skin Boosters Face Cleanser
8 Goody non-slip hair elastics - I am most excited for these!
1.7 oz nspa Coconut body butter
Foil pack of Ken Pave Volumizing Shampoo and Conditioner 
Foil Olay moisturizer Sample with a coupon
One time use foil pack of Jennifer Aniston perfume with $3 off coupon 
Centrum Vitamints with a coupon


----------



## artemiss (Dec 22, 2015)

Looking at these later boxes, I feel like those of us in the first round missed a packing station of product somehow...I don't mind the vitamins or any other SAMPLE, but only getting the cards is a rip-off. I only want a coupon if it is like the Target ones that are for the whole dept, otherwise, give me a sample if you want my attention, then maybe I will use a coupon to buy it if I like it.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Dec 23, 2015)

I cancelled my sub. At least 1 full size item should be included in a drug store box. I could just buy this in the store for a few dollars.... Only I wouldn't, so it isn't worth it.


----------



## mandys (Jan 11, 2016)

These boxes have really gone downhill. I got no makeup and no full size in either box. Here is my older box: two Olay moisturizer foils, hair color cards with coupon, regain coupon, hair spray, Nspa lotion, ponytail holders, agent body wash and lotion, ken paves foils, Vera wang perfume


----------



## Allison Andrews (Mar 14, 2016)

I got charged $5 today, so I am guessing Spring boxes will come out soon.


----------



## Haley Hayes (Mar 14, 2016)

I read on MSA a while back that you can now choose trendsetter or classic, they will not be sending it out by age anymore. It will be nice to be able to put in our real age and still get the box of our choice.  I didn't poke around too much because I am already getting the box I would prefer, but I did not see a way to change the my current sub's box. I did see that if I clicked on add a box I could choose by box there. I am sure if you are starting a new sub, you will get to choose as well.


----------



## Cindy Faulkner (Mar 14, 2016)

So resubscribed


----------



## Kimsuebob (Mar 17, 2016)

I got my classic box today. Nothing too thrilling but useful stuff. A lot of it seems like repeats though.

Loreal Total repair shampoo and conditioner

Nivea soft lotion

Neutrogena face cleanser

Aussie hairspray

3D crest white toothpaste foil

Jergens natural glow 3 foils

Ken Paves shampoo conditioner + mask

Loreal revitalift miracle blur foil

I know they have sent some of these before. I added the trendsetter box to my account so hopefully it has some new items.


----------



## Tamara76 (Mar 19, 2016)

I just got my Spring 2016 box and WOW!  I was absolutely amazed at all I got for $5!

I heard somewhere that you now have the option to choose either Classic or Trendsetter, but when I logged onto my account I couldn't figure it out.  My account shows I have the "Classic" sub and my daughter's shows she has the "Trendsetter" sub.

I magically lost several years a few months ago on my account due to my disappointment with the boxes I had been receiving, so I think I started getting the Trendsetter boxes after that.  However, my Spring 2016 box included several anti-aging products, along with some full-sized products (more products + less coupons = Yay!!!!)

My account indicates I received the WMS C1A box:

1. 1.45 oz Colgate Optic White Platinum Toothpaste:  Great size - anxious to try this!

2.  Burt's Bees Renewal Intensive Firming Serum Foil:  I think I've gotten this before, but I like it!

3.  Neutrogena Oil Free Acne Correct and Cover foundation card sample:   Foundation card samples are tough, because they don't usually include enough product to cover my whole face

4.  Neutrogena Healthy Skin Liquid Makeup card sample:  This seems to have decent range of shades, but I'm not sure if it is enough to cover everyone (?)

5.  2 oz Jergens Wet Skin Moisturizer with Monoi Oil:  Not a huge fan of this product - I prefer the Neutrogena In-Shower Body Lotion (which I think I discovered in a Walmart Beauty Box), but I love Monoi Oil, so I will try it again.  Also - Great size!

6.  1 oz Banana Boat Sun Comfort SPF 30:  Also a great size which I will throw in my beach bag today!

7.  0.5 oz Aveeno Absolutely Ageless Daily Moisturizer with SPF 30:  Will give this a try during the day!

8.  0.5 oz Aveeno Absolutely Ageless Restorative Night Cream:  Will try this one at bedtime!

9.  1 oz Cetaphil Gentle Skin Cleanser:  I love this stuff - Will save this sample for summer travel

10. 0.08 oz  Neutrogena Moisture Smooth Color Stick in Almond Nude:  LOVE!!!!  The color is perfect, given the current nude lip trend and it is super moisturizing.  I also like the scent -can't quite place it, though.  Plus, the full-sized version is 0.11 oz, so this is an awesome size and at $8.49 for full sized, this pretty much makes up the value of the $5 box

11.  Vera Wang Embrace (Rose Buds and Vanilla) Perfume Sample Vial:  This smells great!  I can't catch the vanilla note, but I get the rose and also something citrusy

12.  Olay Regenerist Advanced Anti-Aging Micro-Sculpting Cream foil sample

13.  Olay Regenerist Luminous Tone Perfecting Cream foil sample

Overall, this is my favorite Walmart Beauty Box! Also, the box itself is super cute.

My daughter's Trendsetter box hasn't shipped yet, but I hope it has a comparable value!


----------



## Kimsuebob (Mar 19, 2016)

Tamara76 said:


> I just got my Spring 2016 box and WOW! I was absolutely amazed at all I got for $5!
> 
> I heard somewhere that you now have the option to choose either Classic or Trendsetter, but when I logged onto my account I couldn't figure it out. My account shows I have the "Classic" sub and my daughter's shows she has the "Trendsetter" sub.
> 
> ...


If you look on the right side of the screen it says add subscription or something and you can choose which one you want. I don't think you can just pick for a subscription you already have. I added the trendsetter to my Classic a few weeks ago. I'm so glad I did. The trendsetter box is great. The neutrogena color stick smells like peaches to me and I like that the nude color has a slight toastier color than many other nudes.


----------



## Jen51 (Mar 20, 2016)

Does anyone have a picture of the Trendsetter box?


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Mar 21, 2016)

My email says I'm getting WMS C1B.  It has supposedly shipped but the link and the tracking number don't actually work.  Hoping for something decent.


----------



## bliss10977 (Mar 21, 2016)

Tamara76 said:


> I just got my Spring 2016 box and WOW! I was absolutely amazed at all I got for $5!
> 
> I heard somewhere that you now have the option to choose either Classic or Trendsetter, but when I logged onto my account I couldn't figure it out. My account shows I have the "Classic" sub and my daughter's shows she has the "Trendsetter" sub.
> 
> ...


I just got this one too. I'm really happy with the variety. All things I'll definitely use


----------



## cskeiser (Mar 21, 2016)

I received one of my boxes today...I am subscribed to both classic and trendsetter...I am guessing this is the classic since the mailing label said C1...I received most of the same items as Tamara76 above, but I'm sad I didn't receive the Neutrogena lip crayon! THE BEST item in the box..and yet I see photos on Instagram that someone received 2! Ugh! Yes, the box is still worth the $5 to me, with the toothpaste and Cetaphil, but really...?


----------



## Tamara76 (Mar 21, 2016)

cskeiser said:


> I received one of my boxes today...I am subscribed to both classic and trendsetter...I am guessing this is the classic since the mailing label said C1...I received most of the same items as Tamara76 above, but I'm sad I didn't receive the Neutrogena lip crayon! THE BEST item in the box..and yet I see photos on Instagram that someone received 2! Ugh! Yes, the box is still worth the $5 to me, with the toothpaste and Cetaphil, but really...?


Aww so sad you didn't get your lip crayon!  Maybe the girl on Insta will share....    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Seriously, though, I'd email them and see if they can send you a replacement item - can't hurt to ask.


----------



## cskeiser (Mar 21, 2016)

I did email them, and received a very rapid response, but of course they are all out of lip crayons...she said she will send me something else though....


----------



## Allison Andrews (Mar 22, 2016)

I got the same as Tamara76 and am very pleased.  Great value.


----------



## Kamm (Mar 22, 2016)

I was billed today!  Yipee!


----------



## puzzlepopples (Mar 22, 2016)

I was charged on the 17th and they still haven't shipped. grr So much for not charging you till they ship lol

Update: Got shipping notice today


----------



## Kimsuebob (Mar 23, 2016)

I think the box contents I posted about are from a winter box because I got a third shipping notice today and it says trendsetter. The previous two emails were for classic and c1a or something. So I think the first box I got was a winter classic (it was a plain white box) and the second was the spring classic (it has a sunflower on it). So if you order even really close to the next season they may send you the box from the previous season first.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Mar 24, 2016)

My Trendsetter Box came today (T1):

I am too lazy to take a pic because my body hates me today lol My ankle is swollen for no reason and I jammed my finger Tuesday night. I never realized how useful my index finger was until I couldn't bend it. 

Anywho, on to the box:

Colgate Optic White Express White 1.45 oz

Jergens Natural Glow Moisturizer Fair to Med 2 oz Glad I got Fair cause the darker one turns my pasty legs orange

Biore Baking Soda Pore Cleanser 1 oz I've been wanting to try this so YAY

John Frieda brilliant brunette visibly brighter subtle lightening shampoo 2 oz Good thing I'm a brunette lol 

Neutrogena Color stick in Pink Grapefruit LOVE this color

Curel Itch Defense Body Wash 1 oz 

Vera Wang Embrace perfume I sprayed this on my arm and I LOVE it

CeraVe Healing Ointment My 34 year old eyeballs can't read the size but maybe it will heal my cracked skin on my hands

The rest are sample cards and coupons:

Burts Bees BB cream foil pack in Light/Medium I've been wanting to try this and I would prob need L/M so that works plus $2 off coupon

Neutrogena Acne Correct &amp; Cover Moisturizer Foil pack samples in both shades and $1 coupon

L'Oreal Age Perfect Glow Renewal Facial Oil Foil Pack like you would see in a magazine

Find your perfect match from L'Oreal (lil things that stick to your face to find you foundation shade) plus $1 coupon

OK I changed my mind and added a pic lol


----------



## cskeiser (Mar 25, 2016)

Ok...so funny story..remember my whine the other day because the Neutrogena colorstick was missing from my classic box? Today I received my trendsetter box, of which the contents were the same as the photo above, EXCEPT my Neutrogena coor stick was in the Almond Nude shade instead of the Pink Grapefruit! Yay! So I still ended up the the nude shade...btw, after contacting Walmart about the missing lipstick in my classic box they sent me a Caress bodywash and a foil Pantene shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## linda37027 (Mar 25, 2016)

I got the trendsetter box listed above. My lipstick is the pink grapefruit. I think this is a good box. The classic was also good. Thought about adding the classic and getting both, but I really don't need more stuff. If you are thinking about ordering this I would do it soon. The boxes they send out right before a new box are usually the worse ones. Hope it stays this good. I still think another makeup item or a nail polish would be a good addition.


----------



## Haley Hayes (Mar 25, 2016)

I got my shipping notice today. I am getting WMS C2A


----------



## Kamm (Mar 28, 2016)

KDramasinPajamas said:


> I got my shipping notice today. I am getting WMS C2A


I just received my WMS C2A today.


----------



## Haley Hayes (Mar 28, 2016)

Kamm said:


> I just received my WMS C2A today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This looks great. I hope I get all of the things you got.  Teeth whitening product, sunscreen, and a lip crayon. Yes Please.


----------



## Jasujo (Mar 29, 2016)

It would be nice if it was marked on the box packaging/info card/whatever whether a box was Classic or Trendsetter. I get both and it'd be nice if there was an easy way to tell which from which besides comparing to what everyone else got. lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aniadania (Mar 29, 2016)

After few really disappointing boxes, finally a good one!


----------



## Kamm (Mar 29, 2016)

Jasujo said:


> It would be nice if it was marked on the box packaging/info card/whatever whether a box was Classic or Trendsetter. I get both and it'd be nice if there was an easy way to tell which from which besides comparing to what everyone else got. lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Match up the shipping number on the label with your shipping email.


----------



## mandys (Apr 1, 2016)

I got the trendy one and was very happy this time around. I got the almond-nude lipcolor and it is a very flattering nude


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 1, 2016)

I got my box today!


----------



## Haley Hayes (May 5, 2016)

I went to visit my in-laws in MS for a week.  While I was there I took along a couple of travel size shampoos and conditioners. I ended up using the* Ken Paves* foil packet* conditioner* (it wasn't from the most recent box, but was from a Walmart box). It was great. It made my hair feel silky. 

 If you still have this rattling around, you should pull it out and give it a try.  I was surprised I liked it, because it was a product for volume and I have natural body. (I normally use Paul Mitchell Color treated hair/Moisturizing shampoo and conditioner.) I still need to try the shampoo because it didn't make it into my toiletry bag for the trip.


----------



## Allison Andrews (Jun 8, 2016)

I got charged this morning, so boxes should be going out soon!  I have been so pleased overall with the value for $5, that I did get another box in the lower age group this time around as well.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Jun 8, 2016)

My box shipped today! I was not expecting it to ship this fast. I'm going on vacation in a few weeks and just knew it would arrive while out of town. lol But it should be here by Saturday. Yay!


----------



## linda37027 (Jun 10, 2016)

My box is out for delivery today. Will let you know what I get. I haven't seen any spoilers, so it will be a total surprise.


----------



## bliss10977 (Jun 10, 2016)

linda37027 said:


> My box is out for delivery today. Will let you know what I get. I haven't seen any spoilers, so it will be a total surprise.


Nice! Do you get classic or trendy?


----------



## puzzlepopples (Jun 10, 2016)

linda37027 said:


> My box is out for delivery today. Will let you know what I get. I haven't seen any spoilers, so it will be a total surprise.


Same here. Every time I hear a car go by I look out the window to see if its the mail. haha


----------



## puzzlepopples (Jun 10, 2016)

Here is my Trendsetter Box

Schwarkopf Color and Radiance Shampoo and Conditioner 1.7 oz each

Sally Hansen Airbrush Legs .75 oz in Medium I need this for my ghost legs

St. Ives Apricot Scrub 1 oz  love this stuff

Vaseline lotion 2 oz

Incoco nail wraps 12 pack YAY love these things 

Arm and Hammer Truly Radiant toothpaste .9 oz 

Lady Gaga Fame perfume 1.2 ml

Not too shabby. I will use it all!


----------



## linda37027 (Jun 10, 2016)

My box was also trendsetter and the same as above. No coupons this time. I lowered my age a few boxes back. I am thinking about switching back or getting both. I will use everything but the perfume (which I know we have gotten this same one before) and the nail wraps. Excited to try the shampoo and conditioner. I have never used this brand before.


----------



## mandys (Jun 10, 2016)

That is a very usable box. I do think I have gotten that perfume from wal mart box befor and that brand shampoo/conditioner but not that line. I was hoping for a sunscreen mini, but am interested to try the self tanner


----------



## Cindy Faulkner (Jun 12, 2016)

still haven't got mine hopefully soon


----------



## Kimsuebob (Jun 13, 2016)

I received my classic box today:

Swisspers blotting papers

Jergens natural glow

Tom's rapid relief sensitive toothpaste

Aveeno skin relief lotion

Caress body wash

Degree motion sense deodorant

Foils of loreal smooth intense ultimate straight shampoo pre-conditioner and conditioner


----------



## puzzlepopples (Jun 18, 2016)

The nail wraps from my box Love em


----------



## Tamara76 (Jun 19, 2016)

My daughter and I received our boxes and I am super happy with the value in the summer boxes!

My classic box contained:

1.  L'Oreal Smooth Intense Ultimate Straight Shampoo, Conditioner and Pre-Conditioner Foils
2. Caress Body Wash in Mystique Forever 1.8 oz:  I've tried this before and I really like it!
3.  Degree Motion Sense Deodorant 1.6 oz:  This is a good size and is my new favorite deodorant since I had a reaction to my beloved Dove Clinical (it's hot in TX y'all!)
4.  Jergens Natural Glow Daily Moisturizer 2 oz.: Not a huge fan of this, but will probably use it  (I am a Vita Liberata girl all the way)
5.  Aveeno Skin Relief Gentle Scent Lotion 1 oz
6.  Tom's Rapid Relief Sensitive Toothpaste .75 oz:  I am not a huge Tom's fan, but haven't tried this one yet, so I'll give it a go
7.  Swisspers Blotting Paper:  Yes!  I can always use more of these!

Overall, I am really happy with this box - especially given the $5 price tag!  Lots of good sized products and not a bunch of coupons or foils!

My daughter's trendsetter box contained:

1.  Schwarzkopf Essence Ultime Diamond Color &amp; Radiance Shampoo 1.7 oz
2.  Schwarzkopf Essence Ultime Diamond Color &amp; Radiance Conditioner 1.7 oz
3.  Vaseline Intensive Care Advanced Repair Lotion 2 oz
4.  Lady Gaga Fame Black Fluid Perfume Sample Vial (She may have received this before - I can't recall)
5.  St. Ives Fresh Skin Apricot Scrub 1 oz - This was my go-to scrub for many years - great product!
6.  Arm &amp; Hammer Truly Radiant Clean &amp; Fress Toothpaste 0.9 oz
7.  Sally Hansen Airbrush Legs in Medium 0.75 oz
8.  Incoco Coconut Nail Art Strips

We were also very impressed with the value in this box - so many nice sized products for just $5!


----------



## Kamm (Jun 22, 2016)

I still have not been charged.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I want my box!  LOL!


----------



## Cindy Faulkner (Jun 28, 2016)

Finally found the email for the link sent on23 june


----------



## puzzlepopples (Sep 15, 2016)

My Fall box has shipped.  I turned 35 in August but it's still showing I'm getting the Trendsetter box, and Im okay with that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hope it's a good one


----------



## puzzlepopples (Sep 17, 2016)

SPOILER: If you don't want to know what's in the Trendsetter box just keep scrolling, scrolling, scrolling. 

Sorry if the pic is huge..




It's here!

1 Serving Hair Skin and Nails Gummies

1.8 oz Dove Purely pampering body wash (nice, subtle floral scent)

2 oz Village Naturals Therapy Aches + Pains Muscle Relief bath soak (I've been working out 6 days a week so yes please)

1 oz Clean &amp; Clear deep action 60 second shower mask 

ecotools Single pack makeup brush cleansing cloth

.85 oz hello pure mint toothpaste

.5 oz Cetaphil Moisturizing Cream body

1.6 oz Batiste dry shampoo original

1 Biore charcoal pore strip

The bath soak has eucalyptus, spearmint, and menthol. I love those scents so I may never leave the bath haha


----------



## BeMyBait (Sep 19, 2016)

The Fall Box has been my favorite so far! I will use EVERYTHING in this box. I didn't get the Dove Body Wash. I actually got 2 cans of the Dry Shampoo, but I'm not complaining.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Sep 20, 2016)

The bath soak is amazing. I tried it today because I've been achy and sore from working out. The smell relaxed me and the soak eased my aches. Love it!


----------



## Tamara76 (Sep 20, 2016)

I got my Classic box today! 

The value has gotten so amazing on these boxes!  Waaaaayyyyyy better than last year!  :wub: :wub: :wub:




1.  Village Naturals Therapy Aches + Pains Nighttime Relief Concentrated Mineral Bath Soap - 2 oz
2.  Vitabath Original Spring Green Bath and Shower Gelee - 1 oz
3.  Eucerin Eczema Relief Body Cream - 0.35 oz
4.  Dove Body Wash in Sweet Cream and Peony - 1.8 oz
5.  Vaseline Intensive Care Advanced Repair - 1 oz
6.  Swisspers Exfoliating Cotton Rounds (50 count)
7.  Dove Advanced Care Cool Essentials Deodorant (0.5 oz)
8.  Simple Micellar Cleansing Water - 0.135 oz
9.  Cetaphil Moisturizing Cream - 1 oz


----------



## Kamm (Sep 21, 2016)

I just noticed that I was billed yesterday.  Woo!


----------



## Haley Hayes (Sep 27, 2016)

puzzlepopples said:


> My Fall box has shipped. I turned 35 in August but it's still showing I'm getting the Trendsetter box, and Im okay with that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hope it's a good one


 I don't remember when, maybe around May?... Anyway msa posted that Walmart was doing away with box by age. Now you choose which box you will get. If you want to get the classic box at some point, you will have to go to the website and change it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I personally get the classic box and like it, but I much prefer it is by my choice rather than being decided for me based on my age.


----------



## Haley Hayes (Sep 27, 2016)

I got a shipping notice today. I'm kind of surprised, because I got a new card and hadn't updated my payment info yet. I guess my bank let it go through anyway. Yay. I'm looking forward to it. It looks like a useful box. By the way, my shipping notice says WMF Classic. Is that what everyone's says or is F the version of the box I'm getting?


----------



## puzzlepopples (Sep 27, 2016)

KDramasinPajamas said:


> I don't remember when, maybe around May?... Anyway msa posted that Walmart was doing away with box by age. Now you choose which box you will get. If you want to get the classic box at some point, you will have to go to the website and change it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I personally get the classic box and like it, but I much prefer it is by my choice rather than being decided for me based on my age.


I remember them changing it earlier this year, I just wasn't sure if my box would automatically change since I've been getting them since the first box. I'm kind of glad I stayed with the trendsetter. The classic box sometimes tends to have thicker face creams (not always) and I have super oily skin.  The classic box looks great too but even at 35 I can use face products for oily/acne prone skin so while I have the greasies I'll stick with the trendsetter. lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Both boxes usually look great though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kamm (Sep 28, 2016)

puzzlepopples said:


> I remember them changing it earlier this year, I just wasn't sure if my box would automatically change since I've been getting them since the first box. I'm kind of glad I stayed with the trendsetter. The classic box sometimes tends to have thicker face creams (not always) and I have super oily skin.  The classic box looks great too but even at 35 I can use face products for oily/acne prone skin so while I have the greasies I'll stick with the trendsetter. lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Both boxes usually look great though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


If you have oily skin, you should moisturize more often.  Your skin is oily because you don't have enough moisture and it is over-producing oil.  If you moisturize regularly, your skin will start producing less and less oil because your face is properly hydrated.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Haley Hayes (Sep 30, 2016)

DRY SHAMPOO. I don't use it and was glad not to get it, until I saw a tip on pinterest today.  http://thekrazycouponlady.com/tips/style/22-life-changing-shoe-hacks/ - it is tip number #22 on this list and says to spray dry shampoo in your shoes to keep them free from sweat. I am now off to dig in my pile of unused products to see if I kept a dry shampoo, to spray in my husbands shoes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kamm (Sep 30, 2016)

Does anyone know how to change our box from classic to trendsetter?  I get WAY too many lotions and creams.  I rarely use them.  If I do, it's only in the dead of winter when it's sub-zero.  I went to my account, but I cannot see where to choose my box.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 3, 2016)

Kamm said:


> Does anyone know how to change our box from classic to trendsetter?  I get WAY too many lotions and creams.  I rarely use them.  If I do, it's only in the dead of winter when it's sub-zero.  I went to my account, but I cannot see where to choose my box.
> 
> Thanks for any help!


I don't know but I think you have to cancel and resubscribe. I don't know if you can add the other box to your account and cancel the classic box.


----------



## sarah4770 (Oct 14, 2016)

I finally got my classic box today.  No swisspers, vitabath, or micellar water.  Instead got a tiny sample of ROC neck cream, arm and hammer toothpaste sample,and a 4th moisturizer, curel skin rescue.  Oh well, you win some, you loose some.


----------



## Jen51 (Oct 15, 2016)

I got my trendsetter box, but it didn't have the brush cleaning cloth or the dry shampoo.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 15, 2016)

It's like they run out of stuff after a while. So strange


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 14, 2016)

The Walmart Winter box is now available. https://beautybox.walmart.com


----------



## catipa (Dec 15, 2016)

Looks good, I get the classic one.  Really like the bath soak.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Dec 21, 2016)

My winter box shipped. Should get it early next week.


----------



## Tamara76 (Dec 21, 2016)

My Classic Winter Box just arrived!

Apologies - I don't remember how to add spoilers on here....




1.  CoverGirl Lash Blast Volume Mascara in Very Black
2.  Curel Hydratherapy Skin Moisturizer 2oz
3.  Aveeno Daily Moisturizing Body Yogurt 0.5 oz (intrigued)
4.  Ponds Rejuveness Anti-Wrinkle Cream 1.75 oz
5.  Dove Go Fresh Nutrium Moisture in Mandarin and Tiare Flower 1.8 oz
6.  Dove Advanced Hair Series Shampoo, Conditioner and Mask Foils

There was also a $4 off Curel coupon and a $1.50 off coupon for some gray root spray, but that immediately went in the trash - I don't have gray hair!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 21, 2016)

Great box I love the packaging and coupons too!


----------



## Tamara76 (Dec 23, 2016)

My daughter's Winter Trendsetter box just arrived - She was a little disappointed as there was no makeup item, though:

1. L'Oreal Age Perfect foil samples
2.  Garnier Whole Blends Shampoo and Conditioner foils in Green Apple and Green Tea
3.  Tresemme Fresh Start Dry Shampoo 1.15 oz
4.  Neutrogena  Hand Cream 0.5 oz
5.  Dove Dryoil Moisture Body Wash 1.8 oz (I actually want to try this!)
6.  Curel Hydratherapy 2 oz
7.  Vaseline Intensive Care Advanced Repair 2oz


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 28, 2016)

Hmm my classic box arrived today it was the same as the one above except no mascara, just a tri fold of Ken Paves shampoo,conditioner and hair mask. Meh!


----------



## catipa (Jan 3, 2017)

Bizgirlva said:


> Hmm my classic box arrived today it was the same as the one above except no mascara, just a tri fold of Ken Paves shampoo,conditioner and hair mask. Meh!


Same for me as well, would have been nice to have the mascara, but I guess I have enough  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 3, 2017)

My trendsetter box should arrive today. I hope it's more fun than the classic box.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 15, 2017)

Did anyone else get this email?







I opted in for it, I get two walmart boxes so one will be the regular spring box and my other will be this Me moment box.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Mar 15, 2017)

Bizgirlva said:


> Did anyone else get this email?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I opted in as well. The sneak peak is better than most of the regular boxes so I figured it wouldn't hurt. I hope I'm not disappointed. lol I only get one box so I won't be getting the regular spring box.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Apr 24, 2017)

So glad I opted in for the special edition Me Moments box...

Jergens Natural Glow Wet Skin Moisturizer: I've been wanting to try this because my legs are ghost white

Colgate Optic White Radiant: Can't complain about toothpaste

ban roll on deodorant: Once again can't complain, although I don't know if I've ever used a roll on lol

Schwarzkopf Gliss Shampoo and Conditioner: smells really nice

Soapbox body wash with shea butter: also smells nice

John Frieda Frizz Ease conditioner: Wish it came with a shampoo but I always run out of conditioner first so I can just use this with the shampoo that's leftover when I run out of conditioner

Sinful colors nail polish in Mad Matter: Nice pale pinkish color that's pretty 

Neutrogena Hydro Boost lip shine in Radiant Rose: Pretty color, and my lips could use hydration

Soo Ae Purifying Black Charcoal Mask: I'm most excited about this because I love sheet mask

Aveeno positively radiant 60 second in shower facial and overnight hydrating facial (2 foil packs)

Rimmel Stay Matte foundation foil pack in Soft Beige

I'm very happy with this box. Only 3 foil packs and with as great as the other products are 3 foil packs aren't bad.


----------



## mandys (Apr 24, 2017)

Did anybody get the regular to compare?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 25, 2017)

mandys said:


> Did anybody get the regular to compare?


I did, it didn't have the body wash, lip item, nail polish or the mask packet. Same shampoo &amp; conditioners, jergans, toothpaste and smaller samples.


----------

